# Jazzy Calling Pri, Libby,Caludia, DC and the IUI Gang..where are you girls ????



## jazzyminky (Jan 29, 2006)

Hey Lovely Ladies

Firstly I am so so sorry that I haven't logged on in such a long while !! I am totally rubbish and deserved to be told off !! I have been mad at work and just got back from New York (jet lag still kicking in I am afraid !!) The trip was totally excellent and had an encounter with Hugh Grant and Drew Barrymore on the set of their new film....hilarious...only in New York could that happen  !!! Anyway ate drank  and had way too much fun and only thought about treatment once so that was cool ! Not going to be able to go for round 4 this month due to timings but hoping to start in about four weeks are so.

BUT ANYWAY......nuff about me how are you girls, I have missed you all soooooooo much ....any news anyone ? Can't wait to hear from you and I promise to be a better FF from now on...shame on me  I need you girls to get me through the World Cup...God help us all !!!!

Be great to hear from you...I hope you are out there..and hey...it is good to talk  !

Loads of love

Jzzy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx[br]Posted on: 27/05/06, 17:11Hey Girls...I am starting to get paranoid now....are you out there   
Love 
Jazzy xxxxx


----------



## DC (May 9, 2005)

Hi Girls

Jazzy welcome back,   I got completely lost with where we were posting and couldn't find anyone,  thank God you started this so I could find you again. 

NY sounds completely wonderful, tell me more about the encounter with Drew Barrymore and Hugh Grant...... 

Unfortunately my second IUI was another BFN,  AF arrived last Friday.  I was really down on Friday but I've picked up over the weekend, with the help of some retail therapy and a few glasses of wine. 

I've got my baseline scan for round 3 on 5th June, so fingers crossed for third time lucky!!   Also we found out we've got our NHS IVF appointment on 29 August which was a complete shock, we were going to go private next month because we thought we were years away from the top of the NHS list, so we've cancelled the private TX and are going to wait and see what the NHS appointment holds (hopefully we won't even get that far and the IUI will work  ).

I got a promotion at work, my boss left and I applied for her job and got it so I started last Monday, I'm over the moon but it's really busy and a bit stressful at the moment so I haven't been able to post as much as normal, I'm sure it'll all settle down soon though.

Anyway that's my update, I hope everyone else is doing OK, it'll be great to hear from you.

Sorry you can't go for round 4 for a while Jazzy, enjoy the next few txless weeks and treat your self so you're all ready when the time comes.

Love and hugs all  

DC xx


----------



## Libby Hannah (Apr 11, 2006)

Hellloooooo - so nice to have this lovely little group together again!!

DC - sorry about your BFN - I had one too last month and it doesnt get any easier does it? Anyway - brilliant news about your IVF appt and hopefully you wont need it anyway 

Jazzy - dont know how weve coped without you!! Actually I havent very well. NYC sounds like it was fab and celeb spotting too - you are sooooo cool 

I am on round 3 of IUI and amazingly already in the 2WW. Got basted on Saturday. Had four big follicles this time so almost didnt go ahead but the chances of quads seem remote given previous failures and anything below this would be fab!!!! Keep posting here girls - I'm going to need you in the next twelve days - I wont test early , I wont test early, I wont test early .....


----------



## jazzyminky (Jan 29, 2006)

WhoooooooHoooooo    THE GIRLS ARE BACK IN TOWN….sing along if you know the words  !!

I am so thrilled to hear from you girls that I actually feel a bit tearful….so Libby you are so not the only  in the house !!

Right first things first DC (you crazy chick I have missed you  !) really sorry about your 2nd go of IUI but I am a big believer in lucky number 3 so will keep everything crossed. Great news about your IVF too…get it free if you can that is what I say and it is probably what the Government owes us for letting us eat food and drink full of chemicals for the last 30 years or so (don’t worry I am not going all green on you girls ..but there has got to be something in it  !). So thrilled for you about your promotion too …are we allowed to ask what people do for a living or is that not in the rules ? I know it is really really hard but try not to let the stress get to you…we need you calm to concentrate on babysville !

Libby (thrilled you are back on the thread, really can’t believe how much I have missed you all). We will totally be here for you this 2WW promise not to be a rubbish FF and not log on for days on end. Try and stay cool chickpea. I am so amazed that you and DC find the strength to go for it so closely after the last treatment, I think even if I could I wouldn’t have the emotional energy so just rest happy in the fact that you are amazing  !! Four follies sounds great and you are right if it is a multiple birth all the better…the more the merrier I say !  !

Has anyone heard from Pri ? Doesn’t seem right without her and I am such a nutter have you seen how I spelt Claudia on the thread topic…no wonder we can’t find her !

Well seeing as you are asking (don’t take much persuasion do I ) me Hugh and Drew were just kicking around the streets of NYC, you know how it happens  all joking aside me and DH had just been to an amazing restaurant called Ninja New York where the waiters are all dressed as Ninjas (didn’t see that one coming did you) and they take you to your table in this mock Ninja town where you get your own little booth with sliding doors and the come and do magic at your table, all very cheesy but good fun. Well it was about 11:00 and me and DH were a bit worse for wear on Sake  and left the restaurant and walked into what seemed like bright daylight. We were both looking a bit confused and dazzled by all the lights when a girls came running up saying “You’ve got to move we are going to shoot” well as you can imagine the first thing I do is put my hands in the air and say “Don’t shoot it wasn’t us”….kidding  !! We guessed what was going on and the girl said that we were in the way of the shot but we were very welcome to come and watch at the side (they were so nice to us it was untrue) any DH starts asking questions and she says that it is a film called Music and Lyrics starring Drew Barrymore and Hugh Grant (she then told me very quickly that he is not very tall in real life…and she was right !!) ANYWAY…could I drag this story out anymore DH starts going “Yeah but they aren’t here are they” and she says “They are just there” meaning behind us and we turn around and there they are walking out of a restaurant. She is teeny weeny tiny a bit like Kylie but she was really lovely to this kid that had obviously waited hours to meet her (and no I am not taling about DH) and she chatted to him and signed his book…so sweet and Hugh just look old and like a miserable old git  ! So there you go….bet you won’t be asking for another story soon DC…and it wasn’t even that exciting  !! Sorry to build your hopes…still the footie is on so there isn’t much else for me to do but type. I am going to turn into that girl from American Pie over the World Cup and be all like “This one time…at Band Camp” …sorry girls I am just so excited to be back in the fold  !!

Right enough boring stuff from me but the good news this end (I think) that I have been persuaded to try IVF, not sure if I mentioned before that I wasn’t sure it was for me and the weirdest thing is that it is a guy that I work with who I knew had had a baby boy (or rather his wife had) via IVF but I didn’t have the guts to bring it up with him that did the persuading! Someone at work told him about me and he called me up out the blue and single handily convinced me to go for it…what a star !!

Anyway girls I’ll be here if you need me and checking in regularly, don’t want to loose the best gang on FF ever  !

Stay cool and if you want anymore boring stories to send you to sleep you know where to come. On a serious note if you know anyone going to NYC or you fancy it yourself I have got some top tips, this was our fourth time and we totally got it right with regard to cool places to go !

Love and luck to you both….and come on Pri and Claudia….you know you miss us so don’t be shy  !!

Jazzy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Libby Hannah (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi there everyone

Jazzy - could your emails be any funnier   ? I laughed so much I nearly fell off my chair!! Just what I needed as I am having one of my "it hasnt worked "days today - seems to go in cycles on this lovely 2WW 
Brilliant news that you are going to do IVF - you go girl!! When will you start - what does it involve?

I will send Pri an email to try to get her to join - she sent me one a while ago to ask where everyone is - not sure how to contact Claudia though?


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hey guys

*IM BACK  *

          

Thank you very much Libby for the PM to let me know the OG (Original Group) are back !!!!
YIPEEE !!! I knew Jazzy wouldnt last long once she got back off her hols in getting us all back together - Well done Jazzy - we love ya !!!

Sounds like you had a great time in NY !! And walking into a shooting like taht - You should be careful !!  I met Cuba Gooding at LA airport - WOW !! Now he really is gorgeous - managed to get a pic with him finally once DH gave in !! I was stalking him for ages (Cuba - not DH )  and DH was not impressed - or maybe a little jealous ! He took a picture of me with Cuba and the picture was quite shaky, think he did it on purpose   
Btw he's the one from Jerry Maguire in case you were wondering 

Jazzy - Will you for IUI no 4 or move straight on to IVF now ?

Libby - How are you honey ? 4 follies - thats is great - 4 chances !! I got a good feeling fo ryou on this one

DC - Sorry hun this one wasnt for you   Im even more sorry we werent here for you when you really needed us  
Good luck for this cycle hun - we're with you all the way

For those of you taht are lost with me I couldnt have my IUI No 3 this cycle due to the bank hols - Was very upset but have learnt to get over it
Waiting now for next month !  

Anyway guys - great to have u all back - Will see if I can find Claudia

Pri...xx


----------



## DC (May 9, 2005)

You girls do make me giggle,    it’s so good to have you all back!!!

Jazzy I loved your story keep them coming!!!  I wish I was going to NY and could ask your advice on places to visit but we’re saving pennies for a while before we can book another holiday.  Still the new job should help with that.

I’m sure we can ask what we do for a living, it’s not confidential or anything,   anyway, I work for a local authority in a team which gives government funding to big projects (mainly building things), I used to work in the team but now I’m the funding programme manager (get me!!! ).  It’s very strange I feel a bit like when I first moved out of home and got my own house I felt like I was “playing house”, only now it feels like I’m playing at being a grown up boss lady when really I’m still just little old me, but shhhh don’t tell anyone, I think I’m doing a good job of hiding it.

Pri, Cuba Gooding Jr, you lucky thing!!!  Is that photo in pride of place in front of your wedding photo!!   I’m sorry you missed your third IUI, I always forget how lucky I am with my clinic they come in at any time, my first basting was Easter Sunday.  I really hope it’s third time lucky for you, but in the meantime enjoy the next few weeks being free of tx, treat your self a bit.

Libby, oodles of     and good luck for this cycle hun, of course we’ll be there for you every step of the way on this 2ww.  I never fully appreciated how hard the 2ww was before I started tx, I can completely get through the two weeks before basting in fact it flies by but as soon as bastings over it’s like someone took the batteries out of the clock.  Doing a cracking job of making you feel better aren’t I?   If you feel the need to test early let us know and we’ll police you!!   I’m crossing everything that this is your turn.   

I’m sorry girls I hate to let the side down but I’m a bit of a footie fan my self,   I’m suitably ashamed and promise that it won’t keep me away from my FFs, I mean I like to watch the England matches and give my own unique brand of commentating (which I’m sure doesn’t annoy DH at all) but I know where my priorities are.

Right then I’m off for some tea (DH is out with a friend so I’m fending for my self, damn cheek if you ask me!! )

Lots of love and hugs to you all, Jazzy you’re such a star for funding us again it’s made my week so much better   

DC xx


----------



## jazzyminky (Jan 29, 2006)

Ahhhhh you Guys !!! The family is almost complete…just got to find Claudia…relying on you Pri….you must go forth and be the OG (original group) blood hound…track here down girl…you are all over this site    !!

Fabarooney to have you back in the fold Pri   and thanks Libby for sending a PM to her, I have got no idea how to do that, must learn from you guys in case I loose you again …but totally not going to let that happen ! Pri sorry that IUI number 3 wasn’t possible but glad to see that you are being such a cool chickadee about it…makes things all the better for when you do have to go through it ! And OMG  CUBA BABY !!! I am soo jealous he is one hunk of man…SHOW ME THE MONEY !!! Sorry I am shouting a lot tonight aren’t I ? How was the rest of the holiday Pri, did you chill out ?

Libby – how are you doing hun ? Keep your chin up and know that the girls are back and we are going to make you feel good this 2WW so stick around…it will be one hell of a ride ! I am so hyper about getting you all back on line that there is a girl I work with who knows that I post on this site and I went running into work this morning saying “ Wheeee heee my girls are back” I think she thought that there was a kangaroo loose in the top paddock…if you know what I mean !

DC – you do make me  , loving your bit about feeling like your playing house and ooooh get you indeed being the Funding Programme Manager…that is serious grown up stuff so well done on the promotion…next big promotion is going to be that of Mummy, I just know it ! And I am sure that you do your job really well…so no need to fool anyone !

It is crazy really that I really feel like I know you guys and I have all these emotions for you I am happy when you are and so sad when I know you are upset…the wonders of technology eh? What would we do without it. I do know how you feel on the work front, I run a team of people and have just done their Personal Development Reviews…and sometimes I just sit there thinking that I can’t believe that I get to influence people’s careers just feels odd as still feel (and act the majority of the time) like I am about 18 ! Don’t let it put you off girls but I work for the Police  (which makes me an expert at detecting early testers Libby so don't even think about reaching for the pee stick yet  ) …before you all back away I am one of the good guys honest ! I run a team of Crime Analysts and it is my job to make sure that they work out who is doing what they shouldn’t be with whom and where…bit like putting a giant jigsaw puzzle together from all the information we get in. I mainly work on the not very nice side of serious crime like murders etc…that is why I am such a nutter when I get home. It is a job I really enjoy and the only thing that I have ever done so god help me if they make me redundant…the only other thing I am good at is drinking     !! They are pretty good about time off for treatment and my boss who is a lady is very understanding so that helps a lot.

In answer to your question Pri I think we are going to have all our goes of IUI on the NHS (so that is 3 more) and then we get a free go at IVF (which will mean drugs and egg collection, the works I guess !) too after we have tried IUI so that is cool. Then if none of those work then it will be time to go private…so no more holidays for me…Hey if Hugh wants to see me then he is just flippin’ well going to have to come Reigate   

Anyway lovelies I have just written War and Peace …again..sorry   ! Got to go as Hugh has just phoned and said that George Clooney will be popping around in a minute with a bottle of Martini...honestly I keep telling that man I am married and he just doesn’t get it   ! Ho Hum…we all have our crosses to bare !

Speak soon and stay cool OG’s    !!

Love Jazzy xxxxxxxxxxxx

P.S. DC – don’t tell anyone but I actually really enjoy the World Cup and the England games too…must be because I get to look at Frank Lampard…enough already..I am getting hot and bothered…where is DH when I need him  !


----------



## Libby Hannah (Apr 11, 2006)

Its so brilliant to log on in the morning and start the day with your posts. I am laughing out loud sitting at my desk  . Fortunately no-one to hear me as working at home today although cats clearly think I am  

Pri - loving those barbie pink elephants!! Whilst I may be able to send  PM I am truly poor at the dancing icon thing so I rely on everyone else to post them and cheer me up! So rubbish about your clinic this month! I only just squeaked in on Saturday as my clinic wouldnt have done Sun or Mon either - dont these people realise what we go through!!!! Anyway - have a great month off and dont forget that   lovin'  - it may happen without the little tube!!!

Jazzy - What a fab job! This is going to be a totally crass comment from your point of view but I am addicted to Waking the Dead and it sounds like your job is a living real version of that - you rock! Also dont worry about the redundancy thing - there are plenty of jobs for girlies whose real talent is drinking  

Jazzy and Pri - feeling somewhat left out that I dont have a celebrity encounter to brag about! You girls are sooooooo A list - can we expect a Hello or OK appearance soon complete with smiling DH's, footballers wives style homes and so much makeup it looks like its trowelled on!!!

DC - I dont know a single gal I like who doesnt feel a fraud at work and that at some time she will be found out!! What is it about us?!! Brilliant promotion wondergirl - enjoy the few months you have playing boss because it will be maternity leave for you soon....! 

Ok - now I'm so proud because I have managed almost the whole post without mentioning ttc and the 2WW!! Have watched some really questionable films on SKY the last couple of nights in an attempt to focus the mind on other stuff. For info Kinky Boots is great but Bewitched is mind numbingly awful. DH says I am not allowed to choose the films any more after that!!! Obviously neither had guns or naked women in so I wouldnt expect them to be top of his list!!

On the testing early front I do have a secret stick in the bottom of that sock drawer which i may actually give to one of my good girlfriends until the 11th when I am supposed to test. Then all I have to do is organise an armed guard at Boots and everything will be peachy...!!

Love you all so much!


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Good Morning lovelies

How are we all today ?

Libby - 10 days to go - they will whizz by especially with us nutters...     Totally agree with you about logging on in the mornings now - its the one thing I look forward to coming to work so I can catch up with you guys... Cant wait to get broadband at home - Ive been on a waiting list since mid April  

DC - How dare DH leave you to fend for your own tea  - Sometimes they are so inconsiderate  
      
I went out for dinner with the girls last night too... DH ended up bringing back a curry after he finished working at his pub... 
The picture of Cuba is on my phone - and if DH had taken it better it would definitely be enlarged and in front of the wedding pic    

Jazzy - Working for the police ?  Wow, your job sounds great... Where are you based ?
I know what you mean about feeling like we all know each other, it really is amazing.. Its soooo good to have us back together - lets hope the moderators dont try and merge us with another thread again.....
(That's not selfish is it) ?
In case they do - if you find an old post of ours and on the left hand side there is a little icon - click over it and it will say PM or email person - you can send a message to us 
My holiday was good, got to chill out, but then I received some bad news and had to leave a day early and fly out to LA as my cousins hubby passed away - Her family are all in India and were unable to fly there so she only had me and my mum - It was so sad - She's only 25...    

Anyway I spoke to my clinic today just to see if there was any luck on me moving forward on the IVF list - but no chance..  I said I was a bit concerned as the next IUI will be my 3rd and they wont offer me anymore after that - She said that my first one wouldn't actually count as I was on clomid and didnt have the full insemination (they didnt prepare the   )  So it looks like I have an option of having one more go if the next one doesnt work - I guess sit would be cheaper but will have to see how it goes and hopefully I wont even need it !! 

Here's my essay now so Im keeping up with you guys !!

Pri...xx


----------



## DC (May 9, 2005)

Hi Girls

Good lord can we talk!!!   It's so lovely to log on and read your posts every day it really makes me smile   I know technically I should only log on at home but I can't resist a sneaky peek during the day too. 

Jazzy, your job sounds so cool, mine suddenly feels very drab.  It must be heart wrenching sometimes though to see some of the hideous things that people do to other people.  Libby I love that everyone feels the same as me about work, I totally feel like I'm still 18 (if only!!).  Jazzy I think being good at your job and good at drinking are both admirable traits, I definitely excel at the drinking part......well what's a girl to do life's stressful sometimes. 

I feel left out on the  celebrity encounter front too, although I did once see Sandy Toksvig in a car park in Kensington, does that count? hmmm maybe not.

I completely know what you mean about not knowing each other but really knowing each other more than anyone, it's a very strange phenomenon all this internet malarkey.  I do think you know more about a person when they write things down rather than speaking them, it's somehow easier to express your self.  Whatever the reason you girls are all my friends and you make all this stuff we have to go through a whole lot easier and I can only hope me being around helps you out in some way too.  Oooo get me being all serious and slushy.  

On a lighter not I had the embarrassing experience of falling up the stone steps of the main entrance at work this morning,  other than a bruised foot and an severely dented ego I'm fine.... must start using milk instead of vodka on my cereal on a morning. 

Pri, I'm so sorry about your cousin's hubby, that must have been devastating for her, it's things like that which can make us realise how much we've got in life and how lucky we are, I know we've all got this terrible IF stuff hanging over us which is horrible and soul destroying but I feel like it's good to remind my self every so often just how lucky I am to have a wonderful family and DH who loves me and makes my life complete.  What's with me and the soppy stuff today?  Must need more sleep

Anyway Pri, its good that the first IUI doesn't count as one of your 3, how come you only get 3 goes? We get 6 here I thought it was the same everywhere.  Not that it'll come to that but how long is the IVF waiting list?  We've been pretty lucky in that, by the time our last IUI is done we'll have had the first IVF appointment so things should run on pretty quickly after that.  What's it like for you other girls?

Libby, keep up the good work with the no early testing,  definitely give that test to a friend and step away from the pee stick isles in all shops.  I hope it's not too stressful for you hun, we're there for you every step,  I'm keeping all the crossable things crossed for you  .  I was really looking forward to seeing Bewitched but DH isn't having any of it, it seems like that was a good decision.  Have you seen Walk the Line yet?  It was on the place when we went on hols, it was really good, that's my film recommendation for the day.

I was reading the unexplained thread yesterday where I sometimes post too, and great news, one of the girls has been ttc for 5 years, she's had 6 months of clomid and one successful IVF which devastatingly ended in an early mc, so she's been going the natural route for a while now and she posted yesterday to say she's 14 weeks pregnant, it all happened naturally.  It completely made my day, she's so lovely and has been through so much, it really gives me hope to hear lovely stories like that.

So I'll leave you lovely ladies on that very happy note.

I keep saying it but it's so good to have you all back, massive hugs to you all  

DC xx


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi DC

Here I am again sneaking a quick look too to see if anyone has posted - Are we sad or what ?  
Its straneg that they said I can only ahve three goes coz Im paying for them, I didnt think it would make much difference to them.  What they are saying is that if the 3 dont work we'd have a better chance moving on to a different tx... I'd have to have the IVF privately too - All adds up, but if it works it will all be worth it...
Since I was diagnosed with endo I was always worried about conceiving but deep down never thought it would come to this.  Just to be on the safe side tho I started saving every penny just in case I need it so Im fortunate that I have that put away now !

It was really sad to attend a funeral of someone so young, unfortunately he was diagnosed with bowel cancer 2 years ago and even though we all thought he would get better my cousin always knew she would never be able to have a baby with him - Thast what made me realise how lucky I was, I have a wonderful DH and hopefully we still have a chance of having a baby... It breaks my heart to see her go thro what she is tho - How do u ever get over becoming a widow at 25 ?

Anyway enough of me going on....

Its great news about the girl on the other thread !! Gives us all hope...
How's your day at work ?


Pri..xx


----------



## jazzyminky (Jan 29, 2006)

Ladies, ladies, ladies  

Honestly you lot I leave you alone for 24 hours and look what happens…there you all are sneaking on to post at work ! I have had to catch up on a novel of posts today, you guys make me laugh far too much    !! Love you all ! Wish I could sneak on during the day but don’t think it would go down to well…so I will have to remain the late night poster and give you something to cheer you all up in the mornings !

Well let me see if I can get this in order of importance (hey I am an Analyst…it comes naturally!) Pri – I am so very sorry to hear about your cousins husband and realise it must have been devastating, I am sure you have been a rock to her and all of you are right it truly brings it home how very lucky we all are. I am always such a big believer in that philosophy that yes we are going through something that sucks a bit but at least we are all happy, healthy and loved….even by those we haven’t met in the flesh (blimey DC you have got me at it now   !)

DC – Loving your post about the FF who conceived naturally, posts like that make my   soar and it is so lovely to hear about people who have struggled so much but who have got there in the end ! Did she say if she had done anything different such as change diet etc ? And how much did I laugh about Sandy Toksvig…love you of course she counts…they all do  ! And ‘YES’ having you around helps like you wouldn’t believe, I can’t believe I didn’t log on for so long…what have I done with out you all   …other than hang out with Hollywood’s rich and famous but I think that is sooooo last year   !

Libby our brave 2WW warrior…so proud of you giving those peesticks to someone who can control themselves made me   . Now are you sure that there isn’t one that you forgot about that might have dropped into say….the coffee jar or the hoover   ? You know where to come if you feel the urge   (well not the urge to pee obviously..you just go girl if you need to but step away from the stick Madam !) I’ll take Kinky Boots as a recommendation and Walk the Line (thanks DC). The best film I have seen in a while is Skeleton Key with Kate Hudson (who I think is utterly beautiful)..it is a little bit old now but it is a good one and scary !!! Libby don’t worry I am totally a fan of Waking the Dead, it is actually probably the most realistic Police type thing on the box…and I love Trevor Eve so much, think his character is great (although I’d slap him if I had to work with him   …thank God my lot are all nice !) Pri I am based at the HQ in Guildford but tend to travel around the county to where the jobs are, you’ll be pleased to know that Surrey is the safest county in the UK   (nothing to do with me honest Gov !) 

DC – strictly milk for you tomorrow morning too..I don’t want to hear of you slipping down any gutters on the way to work when I log on tomorrow night    …seriously though how is you leg chickpea, hope it didn’t hurt too much.

Right ladies as per usual I have waffled and pretty tired now as worked until gone 6pm and then came home and went out for a run…I must be loopy…think you lot are rubbing off on me. So have happy healthy Friday’s and more soon.  

Loads of love to you all (and moderators….please don’t merge us…we love each other we do !)
Jazzy xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Just popped on to say hello to you girlies

Hope you are all well, sending you positive thoughts   

I wont be back on tx for awhile, having a break so me and DP can live it up for the summer!!

got lots of things planned inc a long weekend to London cant wait I love seeing the big city!!  

not even thinking about tx or ttc or anything remotely connected to it, apart from FF, I come on just to see wots going on, nosey old cow that I am!!  

Well I hope by the time I get back on the roller coaster all you lovely ladies have BFP'S!!!   

I will be phoning clinic when my August witch turns up! So iui Sept as I have to do the evil downregging again!!

I am really glad we are having a break....it was self imposed, clinic are fine with it and agree its a good plan!!

2 more iuis to go then 3 ivf's so best to have a wee break just now 


Take care everyone XXXX


----------



## jazzyminky (Jan 29, 2006)

Morning Ladies

Just a quick one from me this morning as we are off to are friends house for a BBQ at 12:30 but just wanted to say hi   !!

Kizzy- really lovely to hear from you   and really glad that you have decided to live it up for the summer ! You can't let treatment rule your life so good on you and DH and enjoy London - if you want any tips let me know...lived and breathed and worked it most my life ! And do stay in touch with this thread because by the time you are back on line I should think a few of us will be having tx...DH and I are having a mini break too at the moment so you are not alone   !

Anyway lovelies hope that you are all going to be basking in the glorious sunshine and enjoying the weather. Libby hope you are doing OK our little 2WW trouper ! Thinking of you !! 

I had a heartbreaking message   last night from one of my friends (actually she is only 21 and my beauty therapist but we get on so well that we have become friends) she is the most gorgeous drop dead looking girl I know and so beautiful on the indside too ...she is indeed too good to be true, she is so thoughtful and loving and just a genuinely lovely person..an angel in fact ! Anyway she had fallen in love with a guy that she had known when she was a teenager and they don't get to see each other much as he lives in Scotland. Anyway he was prepared to move down to be with her (and trust me if you saw her I think that there are men that would go to the ends of the earth for her !) so she flies up to Scotland on Thursday to be with him for the drive down which they were doing yesterday. At about 9 o'clock last night I get a text from her saying he had finished it and bought her a ticket home and she was sitting in the airport !! Right up to then he had been saying he loved her and let her go all the way to Scotland by herself thinking she was coming back down with him. He even took her to the petrol station and filled the car up with her ready for the journey. Can you believe that !!!!! Well I was flippin furious and also heartbroken for her, just wanted to go and rescue her ! Is it just me or is that a really really sh*tty thing to do to someone...honestly some MEN !!!  

Right enough ranting from me as DH is telling me to move my a*se   so have a good one girls...and if you know of any hitmen in Scotland let me know   !!

Loads of love 

Jazzy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Libby Hannah (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi there everyone

Back after my traditional weekend break from the boards and lovely to see all your messages.

DC - what a sweetie you are - lovin all that emotion girl so keep it flowing - apparently its good for your chakras   to let it all out or so our yoga session lady says. I have sed this a number of times to justify my progesterone rages to DH! 

Jazzy  - two long messages - you really are queen of the posts!! So sorry to hear about your friend - there are indeed a subsection of men who are utterly deplorable. So glad this doesnt apply to our DH's or DP's and as everyone has been saying - makes you glad for what you have.

Pri - must be time for you to start your drugs again soon - where are you with all this? For that matter where is everyone in their cycle - with or without treatment. I need to follow someone else's cycle for a few days as mine is becoming more than tedious and despite the   I am sorely tempted to raid Boots! As DC says - it could happen to any one of us naturally!!   

Kizzymouse - lovely to hear from you. Enjoy your break.

As regards my 2WW it is going as you would expect it to in the last week - about as fast as a snail carrying a large backpack!! However, its bearable because I have you wonderful ladies to keep me going!! trying to keep     !!!     

Lots of love to everyone


----------



## jazzyminky (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Girls !!!!!

LIBBY - DON'T DO IT......WE KNOW WHERE YOU LIVE       !!! That includes , Superdrug, Sainsbury's, Waitrose, Morrisons, Tesco and the local chemist...we are watching   .

Seriously hun if you feel the urge then you know where to find us   !! I think personally that you are being amazing during this 2WW so stay strong and keep the camp fires burning and all that ! Sorry...long day think I must be loosing my mind ! Anyway the Queen of posts is going to be the Queen of Bedfordshire (to quote Bridget Jones ...God I love that film   ) in a mo and I am afraid that I won't be on line until about Thursday as work are sending me to Birmingham for a conference, So relying on you girls to keep Libby sane !!

Hope you are all well and my lovely friend is slowly mending her broken heart, I promised her it gets easier and hey...we have all been there ! You are right though Libby thank goodness for our lovely DH's and DP's !

Claudia, Pri, DC and Kizzy hope you are doing OK and had great weekends in the sunshine (you too Libby, that goes without saying). Be good and will be thinking of you over the next couple of days, if it is any help I think I am about day 17 - 18 today...when I am not having tx I try not to dwell to much as it is nice to get some   for the sake of it and not to try and make a baby....  !!

Anyway girls as always loads of love to you all and will post on Thursday !

Jazzy xxxxxx


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi lovelies

Hope you're all OK 

Libby - How are you geteting on hun ?  Not that long now ?  5 days ?  And try not to test early honey, it only plays with our minds     - I know its easier said that done, but you can do it !!
Im waiting for AF which is due around 18th so I can start again - Its going by a little quicker than expected - been quite busy which helps 

Jazzy - What are we gonna do with out you til Thursday hun ?  Hope you have fun at the conference...
Glad you're friend is doing a little better - Cant believe the cheek of the guy ******* !!!!
She obviously deserves a lot better ...
So I take it, like me you had plenty of   over the weekend, our cycles are at the same stage !
You never know hey, worth trying just in case and if not at least we've had fun !

DC - Where are you hun ?  

Kizzy - Good to hear from you on this thread - Good for you for taking a break, take the time to enjoy and relax and you never know it may even happen naturally 

Pri...xx


----------



## DC (May 9, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Sorry I've been a bit AWOL for a while, we had friends up all weekend so it would have been a bit rude to leave them to their own devices wile I surfed FF,  and it's been mad busy at work the last few days.  

Kizzy, good to hear from you,  I think the break sounds like a good plan, especially as it's self imposed I think sometimes the waiting is harder if we have to wait for the clinics to tell us when we can go, but the feeling that we're in control of the timing really helps.  Have fun enjoying the break.

Jazzy, your poor friend,  I can't believe he let her go all the way up there to then break it off, what kind of freak is he?   The poor thing, the only consolation is that she found out how unworthy he is before she got in much deeper.  Give her a hug from me (I don't know her but it's always nice to get extra hugs!! ).  What are we going to do without you till Thursday, you'll have lots to catch up on by then.  Have a good time anyway.

Libby, hun you're doing so well on this 2ww, keep going just a little bit longer, and step away from the pee sticks!!!   Seriously if you're tempted too much try anything to keep your mind off it, come and chat to us or send a PM we're always here.  How long now till testing?

Pri, lets hope AF doesn't make an appearance on the 18th and all that   over the weekend has paid off. 

As for me I'm currently sitting here desperately trying not to think about peeing (yes you heard me peeing!!! ), the way our clinic works is you have your scan, then they tell you when to start using OPKs but we have to test every 12 hours but you can't have gone to the loo for 4 hours before taking the test which is fine in  the morning but I haven't been able to have a drink since about 2 o clock because the latest I was allowed to go to the loo was half 3 (I have to test at half 7 tonight, it' all very complex for my little brain to cope with!!) so naturally it's baking hot in the office I'm completely parched and convinced I need a wee!!  (sorry TMI).  I'm going into a meeting soon so that should take my mind off it for a while.  My follie was on my right hand side this time (it was the left for the last 2) it was 13mm and she said my lining wasn't very thick yet but didn't give a measurement, so we guess basting will be on Thursday.  Wish me luck ladies I'll keep you posted.

OK better dash, I'm off to a meeting.

Oodles of love and hugs to you all   

DC xx


----------



## Libby Hannah (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi everyone

Still not tested but really want to. Consultant said Sunday but as I has my basting on Saturday I think I may test then - this allows the whole weekend to recover from the disappointment if its a BFN and as its 14dpo it should be fairly accurate! Of course it wont be a bfn will it.....   ?

I'm feeling a bit sick today but Ive been round the loop enought times to know this could be the progesterone / psychosomatic etc   

Jazzy - by the time you read this you will have had your conference - hope it went well and there was some fun time too - maybe even a little  

DC - good luck with your basting hon and ignore the stuff about the lining. I have had thin ones at the prescans that have always thickened up by the time they need to.

Pri and Jazzy - in sync with your cycles and your  . Surely it must a be a   sign that we are rockin' those beds all over the country at the same time!!

Whatever happens , this has been my most positive 2WW ever and its all down to you guys so thank so much. Ok now I'm having a small tear which is also the progesterone!!    You all rock!


----------



## claudiaderi (Nov 29, 2004)

I'm baaaaaaaaaaack!!!!
You guys -its taken me half an hour to read all your posts and catch up.  My wireless has not been working so have not logged on for AGES.

I thought I had lost all you ladies.  After most of you had gone on hols and stuff I kept checking but nobody posted.  I went through my 2nd IUI all by myself   Even though I tried the spin off thread once -it was never the same and I've been waiting ever since.  I thought you may have all given up - so imagine my surprise when I got an email from Pri - well done girl for finding me and thank you to the rest of you for thinking about me.  I got DH to read some of the posts and he thinks its really touching that you were searching for me.

Jazzy - nice to read all your long posts - I'm so glad we are all back. 
DC - Hellooooo - fellow local authority worker! I'm in Housing.  Did you say you are going for your 3rd IUI - I cant remember now after reading all those posts in one go.  
Pri - thanks for finding me and sorry about your cousin's husband.  What are you doing now?
Libby - hello there. I always imagine you being the youngest of the group for some reason and the smallest.  I think its because my sister has this gorgeously cute little Jack Russell who is also called Libby.  GOsh - I don't mean to compare you to a dog - you know what I mean!  Hang on in there - its hard not testing isn't it.
Have I missed anyone out?

Shall I tell you quickly what I've been doing.  After my first failed IUI, we went straight into another.  Thats my only way to deal with disappointment.... try again.  Well it failed - again.  Not even a bloomin faint line like the first time - nothing! We nearly missed it as I had my scan on the Thursday and was convinced we would go in for basting the following Tuesday.  So went for a drink Friday night and got a bit typsy (this is deja vu) - was a bit sick when I got home and didn't  cos I was too tired.  Well next morning we did   and then I took my opt and it was positive on day 11!  So we had to go in on a Sunday with no rest for DH but his numbers were excellent anyway.  Still, it was a BFN and I took it really badly and cried A LOT.  We had a wedding to go to the next day and I really didn't want to go - but I did.  

We nearly didn't pay for it this time round cos I think the doc forgot to inform the invoicing Team ( as it was a Sunday) and 4 weeks went by - silly me I rang them to pay for it and they had no record of my IUI - they soon billed me after the call.  Anyway I'm too honest for all of that - just remembered there's a   around  

We've decided to be natural this month and then we will probably do IVF. We've waited too long and originally we did say 1 iui and then I wanted to try another so it could go on and on.  I still want to post with you guys though if thats alright.

Anyway I'm going to bed now I've caught a horrible cold and cough and am feeling s***  but I had to post you guys a message tonight so you know that I'm still around.
Speak later
Claudia


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Claudia - Great to have you back ?  Sorry we weren't here for you for your 2nd IUI... The spin off thread wasn't the same was it ?  Sorry it didn't work for you this time hun     
how can you call chasing for a bill ?     And to think you could have got away with it  
Will IVF be private for you too ?  Apologies if I have asked you before but where are you having your tx...
And don't even think about going elsewhere or not posting here, whatever you decide to do - Dint think this little group is going to split up again !

Libby - Not long to go honey - Well done you for keeping so strong and positive    
Got a good feeling for you hun, we need our first BFP on this thread !!!  
             
            

DC- Hey hun how are you... Were you able to hold out ?  With the peeing    
Did you get basted today - how was the follie and lining getting on ?      

Jazzy - You back yet ?  How was the conference ?
I was supposed to go to Canada this week for a meeting, but got out of it luckily !!  Fed up of work travel -gets too much, and its boring on my own !!

I've had my sister-in-law over this week, its been quite nice to have girlie company - she's really nice too which helps !! (Dh's sister) much better than my bro's wife - She's not very nice !!
The last time my IUI failed she called me on the day (she didn't know I was having tx) but was so upset told her everything !!  her comments were : (1) Maybe the time wasn't right - look at me when I had a miscarriage, you know if that didn't happen I wouldn't have got to have 5wks in USA and 4 wks in India    (2)  It must be difficult for you, at least I know I can get pg !!!  ( she had a termination before too )        (3)  then she says I'm lucky coz I have my own place, a nice car and a good job - she said she will swap me all that for her womb - what a      **** - As if having all that makes me happy when I cant have the one thing I want
Sorry guys will stop    now - Just needed to get it off my chest !!  And I know you lovelies will listen !!  Sorry !    It just gets to me every now and then
Since then things got worse, and now I have nothing to do with my bro or his wife !!  They're more interested in themselves and taking my parents for everything than earning their own living !!

Anyway enough of that... to make up for it I'm blowing u all lots of bubbles (Feel free to send some back) ?      

Pri....xxx


----------



## Libby Hannah (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi everyone!!!

Claudia - fabulous to have you back     and so so sorry you had to go through a BFN without us. Definitely stay on this thread whatever happens - we are a mixed bunch in terms of our treatment now anyway!!

Pri - I cannot believe what a witch your other sister in law is!!! I know we all get some insensitive comments now and then but those really take the biscuit. I'm surprised you didnt murder her!!! If she ever does get in touch again I suggest a bit of   !!!

Jazzy - have you returned safe and sound from your conference? Was it fun? Did you miss us - we have certainly missed you!! 

DC - dying for som news of your basting honey - follie size, lining, after effects, emotionally well being etc. Nice to have someone join me on the   and we will be there for you every step of the way. 

Nothing to report on this end. Havent tested yet so looks like I will probably manage to hold out until Saturday now. not any less    though !!


----------



## DC (May 9, 2005)

Hello lovely ladies

Claudia welcome back honey, I'm so sorry about your BFN and doubly sorry we weren't there for you,   I promise we won't go anywhere ever again!!

Pri, God how did you not murder your sister in law??  What an insensitive  !!!  Definitely a good plan to not have people like that in your life!!!

Libby, well done you, keep hanging on in there, I've got everything crossed for you, you deserve a   so much.  You're so calm I'm completely in awe, what's your secret?

Jazzy, how was the conference?  We've missed you,  come back soon  

As predicted basting was today which was fortunate because when we got there the nurse said she was really pleased it was today as they have no lab technicians tomorrow and we wouldn't have been able to go ahead.  I'm taking this as the first good sign!!!    Follie was still in tact and "perfect" she said, and lining was spot on, DH's sample was excellent again (naturally he's being very smug about that!! ).  My cervix was being shy again so it was quite painful but hey it'll all be worth it in the end, DH and I have both secretly told each other we have a good feeling about this one but vowed never to mention it again in case we Jinx it!!  I've spent all afternoon in the hammock in the garden having a lie down and a sleep which seems to have done the trick I feel a lot better now.  I'm off out to meet a friend for dinner who I haven't seen for ages so that should be fun.  

I'm hoping to get logged on tomorrow but I've got a busy day at work and we're leaving at 3 to drive to Liverpool to stay with friends for the weekend, so if not have a fab weekend ladies in the sunshine I'll miss you but I'll be back on Monday. I'm going to try to log on on Saturday to see how you get one Libby, you;ll be in my thoughts hun    

If anyone's watching it, enjoy the England match (or just looking at the nice legs!! ) 

Heaps of love and hugs to you all


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

DC - That's great news about the basting - so you are now officially on the  
      

Libby and DC - trust me I felt like murdering her but she's not worth it
It's a real shame as we used to get on really well... Never mind, one day she might grow up !

Jazzy - where the   are you ?  Can u not tell you've been missed - hope you're ok

Claudia - Hope the cold is better ?

Well I hope you're all enjoying this lovely sunshine and have a lovely weekend 

Pri..xx


----------



## Libby Hannah (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi everyone

Well I couldnt wait so tested today and I'm afraid its a BFN. Very unlikely to become anything different now as I used one of those super sensitive First Response tests - dont you hate it when there is no room for error!!

Here's my small rant   - I had four large follicles, a great lining and 25 million good sperm after spinning - how can it not work!!!

I'm pretty   and have had a few tears but I'm not surprised as I wasnt feeling pregnant and this somehow makes it a bit easier. Enough about me.....

DC - so pleased everything went well yesteday. Your vision of you lying together in the hammock is wonderful and I do feel that emotional closeness is as important as physical to the success of all this so its a great thing to do. Lots and lots of   to you and we are here for you every day of your  .

Pri, Claudia and Jazzy - thanks so much for all the intensive support in the last 2 weeks. Although it hasnt turned out well I am coping much better this time knowing that I have you girls with me.


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Oh Libby, Im soooooooooo sorry honey

          

     

I dont think anything I say is gonna help at the moment so just want you to know Im here for you if you need me 

Pri..xx


----------



## claudiaderi (Nov 29, 2004)

Oh Libby, really, really sorry.  We all know what you are going through - its bloody hard isn't it.  

Try and get thru the next couple of days - they are the hardest.  Do something nice - I always find being out of the house helps because otherwise all I want to do is stay in bed and cry. 

When you are feeling up to it let us know how you are feeling.

Take care 
Claudia


----------



## jazzyminky (Jan 29, 2006)

Hello My Lovely Lovely Girls…I am here and have been thinking of you all and will explain all in a mo but first things first !

Libby I am so so sorry that it was a BFN and as Pri says I know there is nothing we can do but we are all totally here for you and I think that you are being amazing…just remember what a star you are and that stars always end up getting what they deserve  !

I have missed you all so much, must be the emotions but I am a bit teary writing this  !!

Claudia our long lost buddy fabarooney to have you back   and I am so sorry that we weren’t here for your 2nd 2ww, promise it will never happen again !! Just thrilled to have you back in the fold ! And yes…the other threads probably do not quite hit the spot when you have already got family here !

Pri – just one thing to say about your witch of a sister in law….where does she live…I have friends in high places    !!! Thanks for all your posts and I have really missed you !

DC – Loving that the basting went well…I am feeling good for this time around hun…loads of positives coming your way, will be thinking of you and here if you need anything at all…..as the old song goes ‘You just call out our name and you know wherever we are…we’ll come running “…or something like that   !

Well I have had the most bizarre week at work of my life, I did go to the conference in Birmingham on Tuesday and had a late night with too much too   as there were some people there who I hadn’t seen in ages so we were putting the world to rights until about 01:00. Then got up and went to the conference for 08:00 and at 10:30 my work phone rings and they say they need be back in Force. A 14 year old girl had gone missing and they needed me in the office…well I got back to Dorking at 14:00 in the afternoon, left there at 02:00 in morning, had 4 hours sleep got back in for 07:30 worked another heinous day until 00:00, did better that night managed to get a whole 6 hours sleep, went back in on Friday worked until 21:00 hrs and then was in yesterday from 09:00 to 17:00…they decided to have that I could have the day off today which was fortunate as I was about to fall over ! Had to go to a party last night which turned out to be this amazing do in a National Trust House ( well the most beautiful marquee filled with amazing flowers…who needs Posh and Becks’s parties if you know what I mean)….I now hardly know my own name and feel like I have been hit by a truck ! So sorry for not being around but duty calls. Hopefully we will find her soon and life can return to normal…I have so missed you guys and it has been great reading all your posts. If I do disappear again it will be because of something like that so bear with me !!

Anyway enough mad ramblings, I am away tomorrow night but will try and catch up with you all on Tuesday, thinking of you all. 

Loads of love

Jazzy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## DC (May 9, 2005)

Hi Girls

Libby I'm soooooo sorry hun     , there's nothing anyone can say to make it any better, I just want you to know you're in my thoughts and if there's anything you need just yell   

Jazzy, welcome back!!!  Sounds like you've had a week and a half, I hope they find her soon, I don't know how you stay sane having to deal with things like that at work, not to mention the long hours.  Get some well deserved rest whenever you can  

Claudia, how's the cold?  I hope you're feeling better, and have had a nice weekend in the sunshine.

Pri, how's you?  I definitely think you should take jazzy up on her knowing friends in high places offer   

We've had a lovely weekend in Liverpool with our friends, it was soooo hot, not that I'm complaining I love the summer, it's been a bit hard to sleep as the room was so warm, but it's been a  fab weekend.  We watched the England match yesterday,  DH is down stairs watching his third football match of the day   I'm all for watching the England games but really does he have to watch every game??  Men!!!

Nothing to report from the 2ww so far but that's no surprise, I'm feeling exactly like I always do at this stage, very tender (.)(.) as usual and that's about all.  I'm supposed to test on 24th June so the 2ww is technically 16 days,   I'm normally OK for the first week then the second week drags, but for some reason this one is already dragging. You lovely ladies are already helping me through it though.

I'm off for my daily glass of pineapple juice then into bed with a book (I suspect that'll be the story of my life until the world cup is over  )

Hope you're all OK lovely ladies, you're all in my thoughts

Much love and many hugs   

DC xx


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Morning all

Hope you had a lovely weekend.....  

Jazzy - Great to have you back honey... We have  
How awful about the missing girl, the parents must be frantic.. Let's just hope she's away having a little tantrum   and returns home safely soon.. You poor babe, you have been busy huh ?  
Hope you enjoyed your day off and made the most of it - Well the party sounded great ! 

Libby - Hope you managed to try and relax a little this weekend, I know it's hard, but believe it or not it does get easier (coz we know there is no choice but to move on and at least look forward to our next go)

DC - It's only another 12 days -   - It does sound like ages away but time will fly hun... Just take it easy and make the most of being pampered !!  I watched the game too - was in Leicester, didn't really think it was that entertaining but at least they won !!  They do need to play a little better tho to get anywhere !!  
Glad you enjoyed Liverpool  

Claudia - How are you honey ?  Did you decide what you were going to do next ?  Maybe one more IUI or def moving onto IVF ?


Pri...xx


----------



## Libby Hannah (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi everyone

Back after the weekend and feeling very  . We went up to the beach in Suffolk for the weekend - the perfect antidote to the horridness of Friday.

I am feeling really perky today and sooooo pleased to be taking a little break for a few months. I even had a glass on wine on Saturday. Not sure it justifies this icon but I'll use it anyway to make Jazzy feel at home !!

DC - hang in there honey - not sure either week is really great in terms of not dragging but sounds like you are doing well so far. Feeling really      for you! A good book and lots of early nights is a great strategy!

Jazzy - your post puts its all into perspective - you are so amazing to do a job like that. I hope you have rested up a bit

Claudia - where are you??!! Talk to us darling  

Pri - thanks for both of your lovely messages - must be time for your third go soon isnt it?

Small rant - wasnt the football dull!!! Better get more exciting than that otherwise I will die from boredom!


----------



## claudiaderi (Nov 29, 2004)

Hi girls just a quick one as I'm still having an problem with the internet and its taken all night to connect.  

Jazzy -nice to have you back.  

Libby - am so glad that you are feeling better - was thinking about you.  Where in Suffolk did you go to the beach?  DH and I are always on the look out for nice places to spend the weekend and take doggy too.

DC  How you feeling?  I've got a positive feeling for you - dont know why.

Pri - I really have to make up my mind what to do next.  I dont think I'm going to do another IUI as DH's numbers are so good now that I think that natural would give us just the same chances as IUI.  Its more  a matter of when to do the IVF.  I'm thinking of maybe going away on hols b4 we go ahead -just to relax us a bit.  Even tho I feel guilty spending loads of money on a holiday when we have to pay out for treatment but we've made so many sacrifices the last five years that I think this will do us good.

Anyway, hope to get this blasted internet working asap so I can have longer chats.

Enjoy the football, weather and BBQs, girls and b positive

Claudia


----------



## jazzyminky (Jan 29, 2006)

Wellll Helloooooo Girls

How are we all doing today ? Glad to see that you have all been busy with the posts the last few days. This is going to be a short one from me as I am having the same trouble and Claudia   !

The cat is driving me mad too meowing for food and the cupboard is bare so need to get to Sainsbury's quick smart....she is going nuts !

DC hun how you doing....anything we can do to make the 2WW fly   ?? Glad you had a fab time in Liverpool...only ever been there once for a conference and was so ill I speant the whole time in bed and then had to be taken to the doctors by some complete stranger....which was very kind of them...I did get to see Penny Lane though as that is where the doctors surgery was   so does that count ?

Libby - your post made me laugh so much...thanks for making me feel at home with the   ! Alcohol is the only thing (along with DH....although DH could stand for Desperate Housewives...which also keeps me sane...I love that programme !) keeping me sane at the mo. The good news our missing person was found safe and well and returned to her family so it was all totally worth it. You guys are so lovely...I am no saint trust me...it is just my job ! I see the people I work with more than DH at the moment but he has got the World Cup and beer so he is sorted for the next 6 weeks   ! Yes and Claudia is right...where is that beach only right to share   !!

Pri - what news hun, when are you going for more treatment...sorry I am being rubbish at trying to keep track at the moment   !!!!

Claudia - hope the internet gets sorted out soon...we need you !!!!  

Anyway typical me ......ohhhh I won't write much this post girls honest  ....don't trust me ladies...I am not worth it !! Loads of love to you all and thinking of you....praying for a break in all this humidity too.....yuk !

Jazzy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Morning all

Jazzy - Glad to hear the girl was found safe... I am just waiting for  to start round 3 - should be here this weekend if its on time.

Claudia - Good for you for thinking about yourselves and having a  - That's not selfish at all, and it will probably do you good just to realx for a while - You never know, maybe going natural  on holiday might do the trick

Libby - Glad you had a nice weekend honey and are more chirpy... You're right about the footy, wasnt very entertaining hey ? Let's hope tomorrow's game is a little better

DC - How you getting on honey ? Is it going any quicker for you... Only 10 more days to go hun.. 

Same ole' with me at the moment, nothing new. Off to watch Da Vinci code tonight - anyone seen it !
I read the book in 3 days to go watch the film and that was 3 weeks ago !!

Pri...xx
[br]Posted on: 14/06/06, 09:28
Hmm, I didnt log on yesterday and expected to come back to lots of goss !!

Where are you all ?


----------



## DC (May 9, 2005)

Hello lovely ladies

Happy Friday!!!  

I've had another busy week so apologies for being so absent, I have been checking in.

I've seen the da vinci code Pri I thought it was good and it was true to the book but I much preferred reading the book, it just missed a little something in the film, but definitely worth seeing.  I think we're going to go to see X Men 3 at some point this weekend.  I hope AF either doesn't arrive at all for you for the obvious reason or if is she's going to rear her ugly head she does it when expected so you can get on and sort out your next tx.

Jazzy, I'm so glad the girl was found safe and well, it's good to have a happy ending for a change.  It's so refreshing to know that someone else is the same as me with the  .  I feel so guilty about having a drink these days sometimes I daren't even mention it to people in case they judge me.  Don't get me wrong I'm not a closet lush or anything   but our social life tends to include alcohol and food mostly (and I wonder how I never loose weight ).  I try not to drink too much in the 2ww but I have to confess to a few beers while watching the match last night.  I'm a big desperate housewives fan too, I love the fact that Bree checked her self into a clinic because she knew she was going to have a nervous break down, she's even in control of her own breakdown it's scary!! What's going on with your tx at the mo?

Claudia don't feel at all guilty about going on holiday, you need to relax and have some time for your selves.  I used to feel bad about saying to people we had to save for tx (this is before we got the NHS appointment and booked the private IVF) and then going off on holiday, people look at you as though if you wanted it enough you'd sacrifice your holiday, but that's just judgmental and wrong.   There are so many hardships and sacrifices that we make when we suffer from IF and if a holiday is something for ourselves that helps us get though then that's just as important as anything else.  You go for it girl and don't let anyone make you feel bad about it.

Ooo get me, aren't I on my soap box today?? 

Libby I'm glad you're feeling better hun and you enjoyed your little tipple at the weekend, I agree the football was completely dull, but at least it got more exciting last night, somehow I can't see us winning it though.  Enjoy your break from all the tx, and treat your self a bit.

Well the 2ww is almost into a 1ww, I'm testing a week tomorrow if I get that far.  This week has gone quite quickly, so after a slow start it's getting better.  I'm not feeling too hopeful, I still feel the same as ever, my (.)(.) are very sore but they always are, I think I'd feel more positive if they weren't just so something would be different even though that makes no sense at all .  Does anyone else feel like the more tx you have the harder it is to cope with it?  I started off so positive and now I'm starting to get little bits of despair creeping back in.  I think there was such a build up to getting tx, it was such a relief to get there and feel like we were "doing something" but the more times it doesn't work the closer I feel to the possibility that I'll never have children.   Sorry to bring you down on a Friday I'm honestly not feeling that bad just rambling I guess, you guys are the only ones who really understand.

Anyway on a brighter note, it's supposed to be a lovely sunny weekend again so we're having a quiet one tonight and out for a few drinks tomorrow for DH's brother in laws birthday. I'm hoping to get plenty of time to sit in the sun, but I need to go shopping for something for my Dad for fathers day (the poor man will probably end up with socks again), I so wish I was buying something for DH.   There I go again. 

Anyway lovely ladies have a wonderful weekend 

Much love and hugs to you all, and thank you as ever for being so supportive

   
Love DC xx


----------



## claudiaderi (Nov 29, 2004)

Hello everyone.  Had a really bad day yesterday.  We had a break from tx this month and tried au natural and to be honest I didn't even keep a track of my cycle until I realised Thursday that I was a day late.  I'm never late - I'm always early if anything.  I tried to keep calm but went and got a test yesterday morning.  In the space of one morning I had planned my phone call to DH, imagined the reaction of my family, and telling you guys, etc etc.  Well you know what happened dont you.  BFN!  I couldn't believe I allowed myself to be fooled by my body like that - I was so upset and its amazing how one little line can make you come down so low from being on such a high. 

DC - you are right about feeling despair creeping in.  I had that conversation with DH last night, I said we may have to face the fact that we may never have children and the worse thing is we dont know why!  I used to be so positive thinking that it would be just a matter of time before it happened.  I hope you dont have to wait long and that you have that BFP next week.

Jazzy - have you decided what you are doing next.  I phoned the clinic today and we are going ahead with the IVF next.  I will keep you all updated on it so that you know what its all about.  I hope you will never need to go through it but it may make interesting reading.

Pri - you haven't said what you are planning next, have you?  I'm losing track - I'm sure this ttcing is making me go 

Libby, hope you are okay and having a good rest.

If anyone is interested in what will be happening with my IVF then read on....
I was told by the clinic, Essex fertility Centre (am I allowed to mention them?) that there are two protocols - the long one and the short one.  Because I have done this before they know that I respond very well to the drugs so I will be following the long protocol. All this means is that they suppress your cycle for the first month - like starting on a blank canvas.  
I have to wait till day21 and will then start injecting (luckily I'm okay with needles and actually enjoyed that bit - I said this ttc is making me ). What should then happen is that AF will turn up day28 and then they will stimulate my ovaries until the follicles are ready to pop - usually 13 days after AF.  So really it takes about 6 weeks  - enough time to fit in a holiday maybe 

You guys all have a good weekend.
Claudia


----------



## jazzyminky (Jan 29, 2006)

Afternoon Ladies

Hope that you are all OK this sunny afternoon although reading DC and Claudia's posts I am suspecting not...so here comes the TLC Calvary to cheer you all up     ...can't fit any more dancing ones in !!

DC hun love the fact that you are far too like me and surrender to the old   !!! You are right it doesn't make you a lush and if your social life has always been that way then I think it is fine. We are pretty much the same and meet our friends for drinks or dinner at their houses and there is always alcohol involved...just seems to be part of our society now. Think I would go   if I was having a really down day and couldn't have a glass of wine at the end of it. I think you are being amazing this 2WW and you should be totally proud of yourself...I am proud of you   and I am sure that you will make Mr DC a daddy one day !

Claudia - my lovely for some reason I am having an emotional day today   and your post just made me cry...love you and I know what you are going through I really do. Last September we went South Africa before beginning our first ever treatment and obviously we had a good time   well we got back and I went to day 35 without my AF, now I am pretty much a 28 day on the nose (except this month more on that one later ) so you can imagine, I was convinced that there was little bubba inside and did exactly what you did imagining everyone's reaction. I know it hurts hun but I promise it gets better and we are all for you, especially through IVF so you can rely on us  . Be strong it will all be worth it !

Pri - hello hun...how are things, what news from camp Pri  Sorry you were disappointed with the lack of posts...we aim to please on this thread ! Forgot to say last time that I can't believe how much you have to travel with work...what is that all about ?

Libby - are you having a lovely rest and enjoying the sunshine   !!

Well I know I am about to write War and Peace ...again (Pri this should keep you going for a while...actually what I am about to tell you should keep us in conversation for a good few weeks...it will be like Eastenders !) but first news on me. AF arrived 2 days early on day 26 (Wednesday) so I have booked in for a baseline next Friday and we will see how we go. For some reason I am feeling the opposite to most of you and am finding it easier each time   ! But no doubt I'll be crying down the e-mail to you in a few weeks. I love you guys sooooo much and am so pleased you'll be here !

Right War and Peace here we go....I have a moral dilemma for you ....as a friend has confided in me and I am a bit stumped for advice...now I know her secret will be safe with you so we are going to have a ‘hypothetical’ discussion group.....should take our mind of treatment…so here goes ! She has been with her husband for 10 years and married for about 7, they have the best relationship, well that is what she tells me and I have never seen any evidence otherwise, they are like best friends, don’t think the *** lights up the sky for her…but hey after 7 years of marriage I guess things change, they don’t have any kids….anyway…you know what is coming don’t you….she has met someone through work…by all accounts drop dead gorgeous and rings her bell….if you know what I mean. He has been pursuing her, which she can not believe as she thinks he is bit out of her league and the other night after a work do they had a bit of an incident (snogs only…I think !). She says they get on really well and that it has absolutely rocked her foundations in everything, her faith in her relationship, whether she is truly happy or just thinks she is and she struggled with it morally when the started flirting…trust me this girl would never ever have dreamed of straying. He lives with someone too (God I hope it isn’t my DH !!!!) and she tells me that although they both know that it is wrong….it just doesn’t feel that way ( neither of them seem to be feeling guilty) and she is beside herself and doesn’t know what to do…they have talked loads and she says that he feels the same way she does. Well after I picked my jaw up from the floor I was going to read the riot act and do the usual ‘what the hell do you think you are doing’ bit but it didn’t feel right and now I am stumped for advice…..and I am usually pretty good at that….so ladies…..discuss ! Thank God I got that off my chest…haven’t told DH as characters are all too close to home and it wouldn’t be right…but hey posting it on the internet is ... right   

That should keep you all going for a while ! In the meantime loads of love to you all and look forward to your words of wisdom….see I told you it would take your mind of TX !

Love

Jazzy xxxxxxx


----------



## DC (May 9, 2005)

Hi Girls

I hope you’ve all had a good weekend, I’m guessing you ladies who live further south than me had some lovely sunshine,  alas it was not so for me and was officially grim up north!!  At least I got my garden done before the heavens opened so that’s something.

Jazzy hun, you’re not wrong you certainly have given us something to talk about!!   I don’t know where to start really, I guess I believe marriage is about love and commitment and maybe it’s not always about lightening bolts etc.  Having said that I’ve been with DH for 10 years and married for seven and he still rings my bell, but I digress.   I think everyone’s human and there are always going to be temptations out there, I think the trick is knowing whether it’s a temptation that’s gone a bit far, or is there something truly wrong in the marriage.  While I believe in marriage I don’t believe you should spend the rest of your life with someone if they don’t make you happy.  I think the thing your friend needs to work out is, does she truly love her DH and want to spend the rest of her life with him but this guy at work is a huge temptation, or if this guy hadn’t come along would she be happy with her DH for ever.  If that’s the case she needs to make the sacrifice and remove her self from the temptation and work at her marriage but if she feels it’s over she maybe needs to give some thought to separating form her DH and not confusing the issue with the other guy for a while to see how she feels then take it from there.  At the end of the day she’s your friend and you just need to be there for her, whatever the outcome, either way she’s got some difficult times ahead of her and will need some hugs and some glasses of wine, I’m sure you’re just the woman for the job!!! 

Good luck with the scan on Friday, I know what you mean about it being easier each time, I find that in the beginning, it’s the 2ww part that I find harder each time, but you girls have been there helping me through it and it’s really helped, we’ll definitely be there through yours and hopefully thought the BFP celebrations at the end of it.   

Claudia, I’m so sorry about you crap time, lovely.   We’ve all been there and it’s hideous, I think the worst part is the beating our selves up afterwards for allowing our selves to believe it, but why shouldn’t we, we all deserve some hope.  I hope you’re feeling better now hun.   Are you straight on to the IVF this cycle?  Does that mean it all starts in a few weeks?  Oodles and oodles of luck and     we’ll be there for you every step of the way.

Pri & Libby how are you ladies doing?  I hope you’ve had nice relaxing weekends. 

Mine’s been a bit up and down, I had a mad crying fit on DH yesterday morning,  I was just generally feeling bad about my self, I feel like I used to really take care of my self and my home, and these days the house is constantly a mess, I’ve put a stone on since Christmas  and I feel like I drink to much and eat to much, I can’t perform the most basic of female functions and give him a child and I’m generally not the person I used to be.   Bless him he hugged me wiped away the tears and set about tidying the house with me.  He went off to play cricket and my parents arrived so they got the whole emotional outpouring too.  They took me out for lunch then we went to 3 garden centres and got lots of lovely things for the garden and came back and completely transformed my front garden and sorted out most of the back one too.  It sounds sad but it really worked I keep looking out of the windows and feeling really proud of my little house now.   I’m feeling tonnes better today I guess it was hormones or something, so the diet starts today, I’ve got 9 weeks until I’ve got a very close friends wedding to go to so I’m determined not to hate my self on the photos.

The 2ww is dragging quite a bit now but only 6 days to go so not too bad I guess.  I’m pretty much feeling the same, (.)(.) still sore, I’ve had a few AF type cramps today and trying to convince my self its implantation pain, but I’m not being very convincing.  I’ve got quite bad heartburn too but I’m sure that’s not a sign as I had it before basting too so it can’t be related, it’s weird though I’ve never had it before.

Phew, I think I’ve given you a run for your money on the war and peace front there Jazzy!!   Sorry if I’ve rambled.

Anyway lovely ladies I’m going to have a snuggle with DH while he’s watching the footie (Don’t worry I’ve got the latest OK magazine to keep me entertained)

Masses of love and hugs to you all and thanks for listening and being my friends.   

DC xx


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Morning girls  

Hope ur all ok and had a nice weekend ?  

Claudia - Im sorry honey that you had a down day - Im afraid we're all victimes of that !  I did exactly the same as was due on Sunday, then started to get all excited - didnt last for long tho

Jazzy - Wow !  Maybe next time I shouldnt complain that I dont have enough to read -        
What a dilemma, very difficult situation tho hey...I totally agree with DC here, if she's genuinely not happy with DH, then she shouldnt stay with him for the sake of it, but at the same time she really needs to be sure...
Guys like the one at work can come and go, and it may all sound and feel very exciting now, but if there is still something there between her and DH she could be risking a lot here 
Glad you'll be starting your tx again - How come your scan is not until next Fri...?  You still having IUI ?

DC - Sorry you were feeling a little down, blame the hormones !! We all go through this phase now and then - I think at least once a month I have a good old cry, and the 'why me' always starts 
hey - 4 more days to go huh ?  Not long at all    
        

Libby - How are you hun ?

Update on me -   arrived in full force yesterday so have my first scan and start my injections tomorrow !!  The only thing is I have been in soooooo much pain   - My stomach is killing me, I cant describe the cramps, have been up all night with it !  I normally get really bad cramps, but this is a JOKE !!!
Sorry....(for the moan, Im in pain)

Pri...xx


----------



## Libby Hannah (Apr 11, 2006)

Hello lovely ladies!!

How bad do I feel - you have all done a million posts each since I last posted - really really sorry but so nice to log on and find them - better than a good magazine and a bottle of wine!!  


DC and Claudia- I am so sorry you have been feeling so sad but I can tell you that everyone here feels desperate about the treatment at some stage and especially in the last week of the 2WW DC. I agree that its harder with each treatment and you lose a bit of faith each time although why we do this I dont know as there is plenty of evidence that the more times we do it the more likely we are to succeed.
DC we are totally here for you now and in your last few days of torture - keep     darling. A few dancing bananas always help me     

Pri  - how exciting that you are starting a new round - I love the first 14 days - its so exciting. I have a great feeling for you this time round - you send out so much positive energy that lots of it must be coming your way too. Keep us posting on all (and I mean all!!) the details - we want aches and pains, follie sizes, uterus status etc etc  !!! 

Jazzy - agony aunt and author extrodinaire!! A good tactic can be to ask your friend to imagine who she would run to if a major disaster happened in her life  - relative dying, herself disgnosed very ill etc  - not very nice but sure helps to clarify who is your real soulmate. If its not her current DP then she has a problem with her relationship. The issue is that new is always exciting but not necessarily best in the long term - I'm biased as I have such a lovely DH but I do think that long term relationships are worth fighting for and that temptation is natural whatever your situation but it rarely ends in true love. Wow - hark at my lecture - I'll just climb off my pedestal now!! Very excited about your next round of treatment - will be lovely to have you and Pri doing it together - clearly DC wont be doing it as she will get a   

OK - deep breath and large confession. I need to tell you wonderful ladies something that I am rather ashamed not to have admitted before but as we are now so close I can leave it no longer. I have a wonderful son called Zac who will be 3 in July. He was conceived completely naturally, although it did take 9 months, and before both my miscarriages. When I first came to this web site I didnt put it on my profile as I felt that anyone who was ttc for the first time must surely think that I should be pleased with my existing situation and that I couldnt possibly understand what it feels like to have infertility as opposed to secondary infertility. All I can say in my defence is that we waited 9 months for Zac and now we have been ttc number 2 for 2 years and it is no easier waiting the second time than it was the first. No question that on my down days it is wonderful to go and have a cuddle with my lovely boy but I still have very sad down days. So - I hope you will all forgive me for this missing information and that in spite of it I can still be a member of this team - I couldnt do without you now. 

One of the reasons I have been absent from the boards for a few days is me and DH were rethinking our current situation in the light of all the above and we have come to quite a big decision. I'm not strong enough to go through any more treatment. The last one was a real killer for me and I have too many feelings of putting my life on hold and not enjoying my existing family. I am in awe of the ladies on these boards who have mutiple rounds of IUI and IVF over years and years - they are very special people. Having a son already probably makes this decision easier but we have decided that the way to give him a brother or sister now is to adopt. We looked into it before Christmas but put it on hold while trying out the IUI. Bizarrely they make it very difficult to adopt in the UK if you already have children but we can adopt abroad so we have set the ball rolling on this and told out consultant we dont want to do IVF. I would still like to follow all you lovely ladies through treatment if you still feel this is ok and I'll keep you posted on my adoption progress which is likely to be an 18 month stretch - by that time of course you will all be mummies! 

Sorry its such a heavy post.

Lots of love and


----------



## jazzyminky (Jan 29, 2006)

Girls, Girls Girls.......so much to say and so little time...you lot kill me   

Actually for once this is going to be a really quick one but I couldn't resist popping on tonight as I will be AWOL until Friday (so sorry it is untrue but social life is kicking in !)

Firstly Libby my darling....bless you so much for that post...it made my heart sink to think that you would think we would think you needed us any less if you were already a Mum....absolutely love you   and I don't want you going anywhere....I have so much to say to you about the whole adoption thing, which I would totally do and just want you to know that you are amazing and I for one will be here every step of the way for you....don't you dare go anywhere...we are family on this thread  (ooooo get me being all maternal and bossy   ). Your post was so lovely...I wish you lot would stop making me so bloody tearful....I am meant to be a hard nosed copper's mate ! Give Zac a massive cuddle from me !

As for all the rest of my lovlies (and you Libby) thanks so much for all the top advice, you girls ROCK !!! It is all such good advice that I feel well equipped now for chat number 2 with her. She is very confused and I think you are right it is the dizziness of the excitment of it all...maybe she just needs to get it out her system...but then how do you cope with the guilt afterwards ? It would be the biggest shame ever if her marriage ended as I for one would have said that they would last to the end ! I will keep you updated, you guys give such good advice that I'll be back for more.

I really want to do you all a seperate post but have got to dash, I promise there will be a biggy on Friday (scan day for me, day 10). Pri hope the horrible witch gets better soon and all of you know that I am thinking of you (DC hun....I am sooo there for you in my mind and can't wait to log back on on Friday !!)

Oddles of love to you all and thank you from the bottom of my heart for being such top FF's.

Jazzy xxxxxxxxxxxx

P.S. We still need to get ourselves a collective name !


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Afternoon all

Libby - How can you think we will think different of you honey - It doesnt matter if its for baby No 1, 2 or 3 - Its always difficult !!  I am so pleased tho babe that you have your wonderful son... and it would be lovely for Zac to have a sibling... Adoption sounds great hun, DH and I always said even if we have our own baby, it would be nice to adopt if we can one day... So many children need a home and love and if we can offer it - why not !  Good for you babes -    And like Jazzy said, dont think about leaving us, we want to be with you every step of the way...
 for talking to us about it, we are all here for each other for everything...

Jazzy - So you'e going to leave us again huh   -       
Im glad we helped and hope your next talk with your friend is better...
 for your scan on Friday, let us know how it goes

DC and Claudia - You ok girls ?  Not heard from you in a few days ?    

I had my scan yesterday and started my injections, will be taking it on Friday and Sunday too then back in for a scan on Monday !!  Hopefully basting should be end of next week... Finally started again, I was scared that I was going to be told that I couldnt for whatever reason again.. My pains have eased off, thank you for those that asked..
Taking this one easier now, dont want to be distraught again like the last two times... Not going to get to excited or hope for too much... I have considered going on to IVF if this one fails...at least I will know what the quality of my eggs are (if there are any) 

Pri...xx


----------



## DC (May 9, 2005)

Hi Girls

Pri honey good luck for this cycle and for the injections ( you're so brave!!), I know what you mean about not getting your hopes up, it's so difficult to keep a balance between being positive and not getting your hopes up.  We'll be with you every step of the way.    

Libby, sweetie I'm honoured that you feel comfortable enough to tell us about your wonderful son.  I can understand your reservations, some people might think that secondary IF is easier but that's just not the case, as Pri said it's heart breaking whatever the circumstances.  In some ways I think it may even be harder for you because you know exactly what you're missing and you want to have a sibling for your son not just a child for you and DH, which gives you added pressure.  I think that if dealing with the stresses of tx is too much then you're making the right decision to stop now, you need to be able to enjoy the family you have and not miss out on this wonderful time in Zac's life. You're clearly a wonderful mother and you're completely putting your family first.  Any child who gets you for their mummy will be a very lucky child.  Promise you'll stay with us and we'll support you through every step of the adoption process hun, and if he doesn't mind hugs from strange ladies give Zac a squeeze from me too. 

Jazzy how are things with you?  How's your friend doing?  I hope everything works out for the best for her.  Good luck for the scan tomorrow,   keep us posted.  Are you going the unmedicated route like me?  

Claudia, how are you? I hope you're OK hun. 

It looks like it wasn't third time luck for me I'm afraid,  I've had AF cramps on and off for a few days and really bad ones all day today, (.)(.) are less sore and I've started spotting, all the classic signs.  I'm not really sure how I'm coping to be honest. I'm at work and completely snowed under, but can't seem to focus, I feel like I want to burst into tears   but all of the lovely ladies in the office are out and I'm left in with the men, as lovely as they are, I don't think they'd cope with me melting down on them (and lets face it it's not going to look very good in the first 6 weeks of being their manager if I completely collapse on them at work ), so I guess I'll just have to hold it together (not like I haven't had enough practice at that is it?).  I'm out with some friends tonight for a pizza, I'm kind of looking forward to it but there are quite a few with kids and the conversation invariably gets round to kids or pregnancies, normally I'm fine with it but i don't think I'm in the right frame of mind.  I may cancel but I don't want to sit at home moping instead. Arrrrgggggggggg   why is this all so bloody hard, is it not time one of us gets a break?  Sorry girls rant over.  

On a positive note this 2ww has been so much easier with your support, even when I haven't been able to log on I've taken so much comfort in the knowledge that I'm in your thoughts and I want you to know you're all in mine too. 

Anyway sorry to leave it on a bit of a downer, I'll pick up in a day or two I promise.

Oodles of love and hugs to you all   

DC xx


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

DC - hey hun, come on its not over yet !           
A lot of people get the period pains and cramps and go on to a BFP... Are you going to test on Saturday ?
I know its difficult babe, but lets see what happens before you get all down - I know its easier said than done, I do it too, slight symptom of AF and I get all upset and down, in the past it has been for reason, but hopefully for you it wont be...  Im still keeping everything crossed  for you 
It might do you good to get out tonight, it is sometimes easier to keep busy and be around people !
Make sure you start all the topics to avoid the pregnancy/children ones...

If none of above helps, 

           
          

Have sent u some bubbles to cheer you up !!

Pri..xx


----------



## DC (May 9, 2005)

Pri, you're an angel honey!!!!  

In answer to your question, if no sign of   by Saturday I'll definitely test, but I'm fairly sure she will be here before the night's out.

I like the plan for starting topics of conversation tonight, a few of the girls have just been on hols so I'll get them talking about that. 

I think I'm going to leave work soon and go to see my Mum for a hug, it always helps.

Thanks again you're a star, and thank you for the bubbles.

Love and hugs to all   

DC


----------



## Libby Hannah (Apr 11, 2006)

Hello girlies 

Thanks so much for everyones kind words - you rock!!! 

DC - I agree with Pri - loads of stories on these boards about AF symptoms and then a BFP so dont get down honey. I agree with the strategy of a hug with your Mum - generally helps a lot. I also really sympathise about the friends talking about babies thing  - its the hardest thing when you want to engage with people but you really would rather they were more sensitive. People just dont understand. If you did go out by the time you read this then hopefully you will have had a lovely time and as Pri says. Keep    - we are thinking of you.

Pri - a great week of follie growing ahead of you! Rest up and drink lots of milk. 

Jazzy - hope you join us again today. We have missed you!!!


----------



## DC (May 9, 2005)

Morning Girls

Thank you for your kind words but as predicted   arrived in all her glory last night so it's another BFN for us.  

I did go out last night and it was nice to see everyone, the talk wasn't specifically about babies but obviously when people have children they are a huge part of their lives (as it should be) so there was lots of conversations with the kids in them, the worst part was people complaining about coming home from work and having to deal with their kids when they're so tired.

I cried my self to sleep when I got home    and just feel very tired and empty today.  I think a good night's sleep and a nice Friday night out with DH will sort me out. 

Sorry it's all about me,  I'll post properly later I promise.

Thanks again for all your support you are truly wonderful friends.

Big Hugs  

DC xx


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

DC - I am soooooooooooo sorry babe

                                                                                                        

Pri...xx


----------



## Libby Hannah (Apr 11, 2006)

DC

For today and for quite a few days from now it should be all about you so dont apologise. I am so sad for you . Nothing I can say now eases the next few days but you will come out the other side. Make sure your DH gives you lots of hugs.

Thinking of you sweetie.......


----------



## jazzyminky (Jan 29, 2006)

Hello My Rocks….I am back !

What a time to go AWOL…I am so so sorry and I was thinking of you.

DC my lovely …I am gutted and (yes again !) teary for you . Love you so much and just wish I could take a magic wand and make it all better   Libby is absolutely right, it is all about you and I won’t have anyone tell you any different  ! It is the worst feeling in the world but just know that we love you and understand what you are going through…can’t have my little Durham buddy being upset  ! And whilst it is cool to want to hold it together for the sake of work remember that work is just that…work and you have got to do what is good for you. Go to the nearest hill and scream if it makes you feel better….just don’t get nicked on a ASBO as my influence only reaches so far for those in trouble  . If you need anything we are here  ! Bet your Mum gives the best hugs too so ship those in ! You have been an inspiration the last two weeks and I promise to find you some more juicy tit bits to try and detract from tx….there is an update on my friend but I’ll save that for later next week….top advice from you all but she is still dazed and confused …and getting worse. I’ll tell all soon.

Pri hun….guess we are going to be 2WW buddies again ! You are so brave injecting ! I am a strictly no drugs girl, which I am cool with but it lessens the chances. Think I’ll be basted the early part of next week as scan was a weird one today. Only day 10 and there are 3 follies, one tiny one which Dr O said probably won’t develop, then another at about 11mm and then a whopper at 17mm…on day 10 !!!! What the hell is that all about ? Even he was like…whoooha you are ready to burst….my crazy body  , it has got a mind of it’s own. I am quite proud that even I can pick the follies out on the scan now…think I have missed my calling in life ! Anyway lovely thinking of you lots and all those icky needles….you are too cool for school !   

Libby – so so glad that we are going to have you with us. I have been thinking about you so much over the last couple of days and your lovely post. Please don’t anywhere, I’d miss you too much ! If you do start posting on the adoption thread try and find Lou w, she is amazing and showed me round the site when I went into the chat room once when I was brand new to FF. You will love her and she has got great advice on adoption....truly a star of FF !

Claudia – where are you hun ?? Starting to get worried... it is the   in me !!

Anyway ladies….I hate to disappoint so I have a beer in hand (go on DC…..you know you want one !) and am about to embark on a marathon Desperate Housewives session which I have taped…..it is a little peace of heaven in all the madness.

As ever ladies you are in my thoughts…and dreams too..actually starting to dream about you guys now and we all know that dreams are made of positive things so loads of love to you all. 

Back soon for more….and some juicy stories to detract from tx and other things !

Jazzy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## claudiaderi (Nov 29, 2004)

I'm so so sorry DC  , I really though it was going to be the one for you.             This is not right!  statistically I'm sure we should have some BFPs by now- are we all so unlucky?    DC I feel for you honey, I know how hard it is.  The disappointment has been getting more and more difficult for me to cope with too.  You are very lucky you can go to mum for a hug- that must be the best thing when you feel like this, even more than a hug from DH.  My mum is not a touch feely person and is not at all in touch with what DH and I are going through - I would love to be able to have the same thing as you and your mum.  A big   to you.  

There was a programme on this week, about the announcement on screening for illnesses in embryos, and they were discussing infertility. They said that women who go through infertility are more stressed than they realise and that the disappointment that we go through each month is on a par to bereavement- dont we know it!  I would say this is the hardest, most frustrating and painful thing I've ever had to go through.

I also read somewhere about a woman who had given up on having kids and then one day she went to see a friend who had just had a baby and she was a bit worried about how she would feel.  As soon as she held this baby she was so overwhelmed with the feeling she had that she couldn't put this baby down.  That 'maternal' feeling was so strong( I suppose that is where we get the term 'feeling broody' from) and lo and behold she got pg straight after.  Thats why I like being around babies and talking about them - I'm sure it must help. 

Libby I read your post and I am sad that you have decided to stop but I truly understand why.  I love that you have a son and I know that it doesn't make it any easier.  My very good friend had secondary infertility. She had a 4 year old when she first started trying and we went through this journey together when I first learned that DH and I had a problem.  For two years we swapped info and experiences and she even decided to go for IVF.  Just as she made her first appointment - she fell pregnant and now has a beautiful one year old boy.  They always say when you stop trying...... ( I'm ever the positiv e)

Pri - how you doing.  Is it next week you're being basted.  Fingers crossed for you.  How come you have 2 scans, is this because you are on a medicated IUI?  What do they give you, Clomid?  

Jazzy- I keep going AWOL cos my internet is playing up - my bruv should be comin to fix it next week before I   the laptop.
I hope you are testing for O because twice with me I had a huge follie on day 10 and we thought that I would O on day 13 as usual but  it happened the next day. Relax and take it easy when you get basted.

I haven't missed anyone out have I? 

I spent the day with my bestfriends' 5 year old twins today. We took them to Paradise Wildlife Park in Broxbourne and boy was it hard work.   My friend asked me if I knew what I was letting myself in for!  I cant wait! 

Girls I read something very interesting the other day,  ( yes, I do a lot of reading!) if any of you take Evening Primrose Oil for AF pains or  to improve EEC make sure you only take it up to O and not after, like I've been doing.  Apparently it can cause uterine contractions so should not be taken after O. I've been taking it for years - EVERY DAY!  

Girls have a good week and we'll chat soon.
Claudia


----------



## Libby Hannah (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi everyone

DC - how was your weekend - did you get a chance to have some you time? I hope you are feeling just a little bit happier. What is the next step for you?

Claudia - nothing more frustrating than IT problems I agree. Makes you want to throw the computer out of the window  . I think you are right about the bereavement thing - it somehow makes it easier to think of it this way. It really isnt a trivial thing which is why ots great to have this little group of ours! We seem to have beaten the moderators into letting us stay together 

Jazzy - awesome follie collection you are growing there - what are you feeding yourself - must  be the beer I think    You could end up with twins without any drugs!!!

Pri - need some follie news from you darling - share with us - you know you want to...  

Picking up on the Desperate Housewives thing - what are we going to do now the series has ended!!! Need some good suggestions for what we can replace this weekly fix with. It sure isnt going to be football with the way we are playing - think the chances of reaching the finals are teeny weeny!!


----------



## jazzyminky (Jan 29, 2006)

Hello Lovelies !!!

I am going to start with a big fat rant         I have just done a great long post straight onto the site and just lost it…..IT IS SOOOOOOO FRUSTRATING !

So I am doing this one in Word and will copy and paste it in……ANYWAY….who’d have thought it eh…the first day of Wimbledon and yes you have guessed it…it p*sses down ! There was me last night ironing a weeks worth of clothes (most unusual for me not sure what had come over me) and had done some nice summer things and WHAM open the curtains this morning to that ! Actually the first sign that it was raining was being dripped on by one very wet moggy who was after food at 06:00 am  !

But ladies enough of my madness how are you all ? DC my lovely how are tings are you feeling any better after a weekend break  ?

Claudia – lovely to have you back and I wasn’t having a go honest I just  ! If it is any consolation I am exactly the same with my Mum (I am jealous DC). We have never had a touchy feely  relationship with either of mine, which is mad because I am the exact opposite…I hug everyone ! I think that it must be the age thing with mine, they seem to be devoid of quite a few emotions, they are both in their mid to late 70’s (yes girls I was a mistake, but my Dad always says a nice one !) and they just will not talk about anything even remotely emotional. I must say that I am a pretty passionate person about lots of things so goodness only knows where that comes from ! I do wish I could have someone other than DH to go to for hug about all this…don’t think my friends really understand…in fact you are the only ones that really get it. I don’t know what you lots have done to me…I used to be a calm, rationale, hard as nails (kidding) copper’s mate and now I am the Niagra Falls of Surrey !! You guys….what am I going to do with you ?? 

Libby – I think that you right…it must be the beer…never had follie growth like it. And yes Claudia …sorry I was checking from Friday for O and it showed up this morning so I am fresh back from basting….2WW here I come ! It was a little uncomfortable this time and we had to wait for an hour with our two little pots of pink liquid for the Doctor to show up…nothing like keeping you guessing eh ! DH said, hey we have waited 4 years what is another 20 mins…love him  !! Sample was good from him too …must be the loose pants TMI sorry   ! So my sanity checkers I will no doubt need you more than ever and yes ….I know you all have a gun if I reach for that pee stick early !

As for Desperate Housewives (or DHW as it is know at chez Jazzy) well I have finally caught up on the last two episodes and what a corker !!! How are we cope without it indeed Libby. The only consolation I can find is in the arms of the lovely Dr Jack from lost (he used to be in Party of Five…did anyone ever watch that…it was more like a party of one for me !!). Actually it is a good job Dr Jack isn’t a regular GP or I think I could find plenty of excuses to go to the doctors ! Other than that it is catch up on chick flick time me thinks…DH is doing the 3 Peaks Challenge (where they walk up 3 mountains in 24 hours….the muppet ! All for charity though) so I have an entire weekend to fill up with cr*p T.V. and no doubt loads of FF time….will almost be at the end of 2WW by then and no doubt going a bit  
Pri – Where are you hun…we need you !

Anyway, I have only gone and done it again haven’t….sorry moderators….please don’t split us up…we are family and I’ll keep them shorter in future  !

Have a good few days ladies, might not get on until Wednesday now so be good !

Loads of love as always

Jazzy xxxxxx


----------



## claudiaderi (Nov 29, 2004)

Hi took the opportunity to log on as internet is working at the moment.  
Jazzy - your 2ww has now started and we will be here for you - keep positive.  Your parents sound like mine - I'm lucky to have DH who has taught me that its ok to have feelings and be emotional.  And guess what- I was a mistake too!  I recently asked my mum what kind of a mistake - and not only am I a mistake I'm a bloody miracle too!  I am proof that withdrawal methods don't work.  

DC hope you are having a good rest.  Let us know how you are when you are feeling up to it.

Libby - you are sounding more chirpy or is that my imagination - do you feel a bit more relaxed now youhave made your decision?

Pri - hope you are okay?

I wanted to ask a question - you ladies are always saying that you have sore (.)(.)s in your 2ww.  I used to every month and sometimes really painfully but since my 2 mc last year I dont anymore. Are sore (.)(.)s caused by a certain hormone and do you think I may not be producing enough?  Don't really want to ask the Doc cos they always give me that 'silly girl' smile, like they want to pat me on the head,
when I ask certain questions. Don't trust doctors anyway - they don't know everything!

I have my appt on Thursday to sign the IVF consent forms with DH and I'm sure they will tell me the procedure and cost (my poor credit card) . I have to wait till day 21 b4 taking the injections but I am soooo hoping that we may get lucky this month and not need to do the IVF - how great would that be.  

I have taped the 2 episodes of DHW too and haven't seen the last episode yet - I have turned into a bit of a couch potato this year there has been some fantastic shows on - what with Prison Break, Lost DHW and Invasion and all of them have some eye candy 

I think though that Sawyer is definitely more tasty   Jack however is husband material and Sawyer, well he's more ......... material!!!   Well I need to have my distractions, girls, cant always be thinking about this ttcing business!

Take care
Claudia


----------



## DC (May 9, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Thank you so much for all the lovely hugs and words of comfort,  I was still feeling quite low (DH is away for a few days so I’m feeling sorry for me self ), and I logged on and you’ve all cheered me right up, you girls are complete stars I really don’t know what I’d do without you. 

Girls, I do realise how lucky I am with my Mum she’s my best friend (apart from DH of course) she’s a complete star, I can talk to her about anything, the only thing is I feel like I don’t want her to see how much this all affects me sometimes because it really upsets her when I’m so low.  If I get my dream and become a mummy I hope I can even be half the Mum mine is to me.  Oh dear listen to me going on,  I think it must be the hormones still.  Anyway my point was I do realise how lucky I am in so many ways (which is of course a source of endless guilt, how could I be so unhappy when I’m so lucky….you know the drill).

Jazzy, sweetie I’m sorry the basting was uncomfortable  , I hope you’re planning plenty of relaxing.  Lots and lots of luck for this cycle,    you deserve this so much you’ll be a wonderful mummy I know you will.  And Claudia is right statistically it’s about time one of us had a BFP.  We’ll be with you every step of the way on this 2ww, just keep away from those pee sticks. 

Oh, party of five, come back!!!   OK I’m with you on the Charlie thing (sorry Dr Jack as he is now) but come on there must have been some room in your heart for Bailey, he was so cute!!!  What will we all do without the DHW fix, ER’s finished now too, what are these TV people playing at, I think the OC finishes this week too (hmmmm perhaps I should get out more!!! )

Claudia, I used to take Evening Primrose Oil every day for years too, then I read somewhere a few months ago that it should only be from AF to O, sorry hun if I’d known you were taking it I’d have let you know.  Just to add to your positive stories, one of the people I work with had IVF 8 times (this is a few years ago) and she eventually gave up and her and her DH had just decided that they wanted to adopt and lo and behold she found out she was pregnant, she now has two lovely children.  

Pri, how’s you honey?  Is it basting this week? Thank you again for all your lovely support last week, you girls really don’t have any idea how much you all mean to me and how much you help me.  Fingers crossed for tx this week, I think we’re due some BFPs, wouldn’t it be lovely if you and Jazzy had them at the same time, I’m keeping all my crossable things crossed.

Libby, how’s things with you? I’ve notice you’ve put Zac on you’re profile, I’m so glad you did that, we need some lovely piccies of him now.  How are you feeling about giving up tx?  You’ll have to keep us posted on all the adoption news.  One of the girls on the unexplained thread has just adopted a baby boy, she’s so happy and I think it’s such a wonderful thing to do for a child, I know you’ll get your dream of a sibling for Zac soon.

I’m all about the gushy tonight aren’t I?  You know what I think it is? DH has been away since last night so I’ve been basically watching chick flicks for 2 nights I think all the emotional waffling has brain washed me.   He’s back on Wednesday so I’ll be back to watching footie and reading my book (me being a woman and able to multi task and all that).

OK girls I’m off to face the big bed alone   (what a wuss you’d think he never went away wouldn’t you?).

Love and so many hugs and     for you all

  

DC xx

PS Claudia I was just posting that when you're message popped up, I think the sore (.)(.) thing is from progesterone, I don't know if it's supposed to be a good thing or a bad thing though, my acupuncture lady seems to think any PMT type symptoms are not a good thing, but I'm not sure.  I always have sore (.)(.) from about the day after O to AF, I find it strangely comforting now, but I think that's just because I'm  , I wouldn't worry as long as they've checked that the hormones are there at the right time that's the main thing.  Good luck for Thursday hun, let us know how it goes.

PPS, Sawyer does have something but I can't cope with the hair, I think I'm still on Dr Jack, I did like Michael from Prison Break though, he was all kind of vulnerable, like you could just take him home and hug him, OK getting carried away now, 

Night night all

Love and Hugs  xx


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Morning hunnies

Haven't you guys been busy ?  Sorry I wasnt around - believe it or not I am still waiting for broadband at home, the thought of using the internet on dial up is just so annoying  
I had quite a busy weekend too, had Dh's sister and brother over for the weekend, saturday night went out for drinks and then played monopoly til 5am !!!  Sunday we had a big screen and projector set up in my uncle's garden for the footie while he was cooking on the bar-b - It was great !!!

DC - It's nice to have your mum hey ?  I am also truly lucky, my mum is absolutely great, the last cycle she did most of my injections and came with me for the scans as DH was busy with the pub (which we now have got rid of thankfully, hopefully we will both be less stressed now that's gone) - Even when   turned up I just called her and   on the phone... She was over within half hour !  
So DH will be back tomorrow huh ?  I bet you're looking forward to that..  

Libby - How are you honey ?  Have you already got some information on the adoption side ?  Pls keep us informed every step of the way.. Have you started to post on the other thread ?  Would be good to get info from the others on FF

Claudia - I really hope u get lucky too hun and get to avoid IVF    
I get sore (.)(.)'s after ovualtion, but found it was a lot worse with the injections.. Last month when I wasnt on tx I didnt feel it at all.. I get scanned 2-3 times as I am on menopur (injections) so they need to make sure that the ovaries are not gettign too excited. 
Sounds like you had fun with your friend's twins at the wildlife park !

Jazzy - Hi hun, the best thing to do when you are posting is to keep copying the text.. thats what I do in case it gets lost so that you can just paste again and carry on.. So you are now officially on the   - Hope you're taking it easy hun.. wouldnt it be great if it worked for us both at the same time ?  And the fact that we are only 10 mins down the road from each other - we should try and meet up ??  Where does everyone else live ?  How's your friend ?

You're right girls what are we gonna do without DHW ?  The last double bill was great - when do you reckon we will get the new series !  And losing prisonbreak as well.. I was also into Footballer's wives (I know - Im sad) .. Its all gone   
Anyone been watching Big brother, or again am I the only sad one ?  I saw this new program yesterday on Ch 5 at 9pm (replaced Prison break) called Big love - think it wa sthe third episode, missed the first two - about this guy who has three wives, they all live together with their children - Imagine that ??

Anyway I went in for another scan yesterday, Day 8, showed that I had one follie at 17mm and two little ones which were under 10mm... lining was 9.8.. so was given the trigger (pregnyl) to take and ready for basting on Wed, unfortunately the only one person that can prepare the   is on annual leave (again) so will be taking trigger tonight and be basted on Thursday...  Hopefully will give the others a chance to grow.. Really wanted there to be more than one follie..
Its definitely come round quickly, just hope the 2ww goes by just as quick !!

Pri...xx

PS - Sorry If I have bored you with the long post, I think we're in competition on this site ??


----------



## Libby Hannah (Apr 11, 2006)

Holey Moley - i dont post for a day and I have a novel to read this morning!!!! What an itchy fingered lot we are!! 

Claudia - I never had sore breasts before or after Zac with my AF but I did have them when I was on the nasty progesterone pessaries (EUCH!) so I dont think you need to worry about your hormone levels from this. I know its hard not to worry about every little thing though especially when you are "unexplained" and you keep worrying that you or your doctor have missed something! Great news about your IVF appointment - how exciting is that!

DC - dont let me ever hear you say that you cannot indulge and have a rant   about what is going on because the rest of your life is lovely - we all know too well that you still have   days with this ttc thing even if you are the most blessed person in other ways. Thats why we have this little group - because we all know what that feels like!! You shout away girl - we are here to hear you!

Jazzy - how is your 2WW going my lovely? I need to have a serious school marmy talk with you about that sock drawer of yours. Has a reliable and independent friend searched it for contraband pee sticks? And have you told your local branch of Boots not to let you in under any circumstances? 

Pri - good luck with the basting!!    Annoying about the person having time off but sounds like the timing will be perfect anyway. In case it helps there is no evidence that more follies increases the chances of success - sometimes the opposite so dont worry if you just have one splendid one!
Its so brilliant that Pri and Jazzy are 2WWing together! Lots of   and of course my favourite cheery      to you both!!

I had my medical for the adoption process this morning and it went fine. I felt really elated afterwards as the doctor was so positive about our decision and I fully expected him to be the opposite and try to persuade me into more treatment so it was great to have him be so supportive.  We had the initial asssessment meeting before Christmas so the next stage is the so called home study where the social worker visits us for 6 little chats and a good nosy around the house!! No doubt Zac will be whooping it up bouncing on the sofas and spreading peanut butter on the walls when she arrives!! You can always rely on a 3 year old to create a great first impression!!!   I'll let you know as soon as we have our first date. I havent started posting on the adoption board yet as you guys are so great I havent felt the need!! Overall I'm feeling alot more bouncy (I think it was Claudia that asked) so thanks for all the kind words.


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Where is everyone ??


----------



## Libby Hannah (Apr 11, 2006)

Special message for Pri - dont feel blue honey - totally here for you! How are you feeling today? Excited about tomorrow's basting - I hope so - I'm excited and its not even me      and of course lots of good     

Let us know how it goes and try to rest afterwards


----------



## jazzyminky (Jan 29, 2006)

Blimey you lot&#8230;I leave you alone for 48 hours and look what you get up to !! I really must have a word with your employers&#8230;.all this illicit logging on in company time&#8230;..I LOVE IT !!!!!!!!!! Just wish I could do it !

Right where to start DC me old mucker&#8230;.so glad to hear that you are doing better&#8230;and totally loving your Mum !! Hope your night alone went quickly and you didn't get spooked ! I quite like it when DH is away on trips&#8230;.hot baths chick flicks, go to bed when I want, spend all night on FF, you know how it is, a bit of me time ! Ohhh and Bailey on Party of Five was a total cutie, it mad me laugh when I read that ! I had a nostalgic moment about Moonlighting the other day and how much I used to love it. I must try to catch some re-runs, bet the magic would still be the same ! I am a massive ER girl too, never missed a single episode (note to self, must get out more often !) from the days of dishy Dr Clooney to Susan, to Carter&#8230;ohhh if only it never ends&#8230;and when Dr Green died did I boo hoo ! Actually DH was out last night and got back late from work so watched Million Dollar Baby, I thought it was great  and Hilary Swank totally deserved her Oscar ! Not really ever got into the OC so need something to replace my TV void. Have still got Jack though&#8230;and Sawyer, Claudia, you are so right&#8230;.you would for a bit of rufty tufty wouldn't you ! He is sooo bad he is good  ! Claudia loved your comment about Jack being husband material&#8230;in our dreams ! Think he might be a bit moody..or is that just the island life bringing that out in him ?

Anyway Claudia I am getting excited about your appointment for IVF, but obviously also hoping that this will be your month and get lucky without (maybe try the withdrawal method&#8230;it worked to get you  ) but just know that we are with you every step of the way&#8230;.let's prove those statistics wrong and all get lucky this time around ! Then we can all be in one of those articles you see in the Daily Mail with a title like "From here to maternity!"&#8230;sorry I never would make a journalist would I&#8230;I'll just stick to getting people nicked ! Ooo and about your lack of sore (.)(.) I have months where I don't get sore ones at all and then the next few months it can be awful so try not to worry too much I am sure it is just the ups and downs of hormones.

Pri - great news about first baseline scan, come on Hun join the 2ww and keep me company ! Meeting up sounds like a great idea&#8230;.anyone else want to join in ?? Pri you Mum sound lovely too, you guys are so lucky. I love mine to bits but there just isn't that thing going on, but I have got you guys. My friend is doing OK. Don't think she has made any decisions she is just taking things easy, not getting herself into anymore 'situations' and just taking time to assess what is what. Which I suppose is all that you can do. One of the girls at work who I told (she doesn't know her) made a very good point about fate and the fact the people come into and out of your life for a reason and whatever that reason is that fate will work it out in the end and they will either leave or stay in whatever capacity that maybe. Oohhh get me getting all deep. All I can say is I am glad fate has bought me you lovely ladies because I couldn't do without you now !

Libby -so thrilled that the doctor was so great about your decision. I think that you are totally doing the right thing and am so pleased for you. And I'd miss you so much if you go anywhere. We are all on a journey, doesn't matter what path we take to get there&#8230;oopppsss there I go again ! Do keep us updated&#8230;and is spreading peanut butter on the walls not the done thing these days, I wondered why my last guests left so quickly and I am 34 !

Anyway lovelies I know I have done it again and done the worlds longest post but I think I get special 2ww compensation !! I'll blame it on the . Not much to report really on my front, feeling fine. Had the official day from hell today at work as one of my colleagues went into meltdown due to stress, the worst thing is that I have been warning our boss that it is likely to happen (I spotted the warning signs along with the rest of the world ) for days now and begging her to give her sometime off but it would appear I have a boss who is completely devoid of human emotion who has buried her head in the sand and done that thing that kids do the old hands on the ears and la la la la I'm not listening. Well yours truly gets to mop up the consequences and I had the raging hump today&#8230;.came home and went for a 3 mile run just to chill out. I clearly had more anger issues than I thought as I did it in 28 minutes which is not bad going for me !!  And before you all have kittens and tell me to take it easy I have decided to embrace a new philosophy for this 2ww and just pretend that I haven't had a tx at all (don't worry I won't be hitting the sauce !) as I have wrapped myself in cotton wall before and that came to no good so I figure a change is as good as a rest, if you'll excuse the pun !

Right that is quite enough from me&#8230;loads of love to you all and I'll be back Friday as out for pizza tomorrow night with my lovely friends.

Be good and if you can't be good then think of Jack, Sawyer, Bailey, the bloke from Prison Break, Daniel Craig (the new 007), George Clooney&#8230;shall I go on ?

Jazzy xxxxxxxxxxxx 
[br]Posted on: 28/06/06, 21:33Oh my god girls....can't believe there are no posts today...I was only joking about the logging on at work ! Well I know that it is late for me to be logging on but I need you all soooo badly tonight I am so sad and feeling guilty for feeling sad   

Turns out that my lovely pizza out with the girls has been a bit like a mini night of torture. Went out with my two of my best friends, one who lives close and the other who lives down by the sea. We all went to school together and my friend that lives by the sea used to be my next door neighbour growing up. She has had the worst life, her sister died of an asthma attack when she was seven and then when we were 16 her mum died of cancer so she has been through it ! I love her so much and see her very rarely but tonight we went out and she has been telling me how much difficulty falling pregnant....well tonight you guessed it the baby scan photo's come out and she is three months pregnant. I am so thrilled for her truly I am but I just can't cope with it tonight. My other friend who has 3 girls then just wants to talk about pregnancy and having kids...I found it so so hard to keep it together and just try and look happy and relaxed...I feel so guilty !! There was no consideration for me or what I might be going through at all and I had to sit there and listen whilst they reeled off all of our school friends who are expecting. I am so upset I can't even begin to tell you....and then to top it all we come home and my friend tells DH her news, I walk her to the car and when I come back DH asks me what is wrong ? Can you believe it, I just burst into tears and walked out...I can't even be near him right now and all I could think about was coming home and logging on to speak to you...I swear to God you are the only people who understand how much it hurts.

I am so so sorry to rant not nice to log on to I am sure but I am having a wobble and didn't know where else to go.

Will no doubt hang my head in shame when I come to read this again tomorrow so off to bed now....really sorry girls !

Jazzy xxx


----------



## DC (May 9, 2005)

Jazzy honey,      I'm so sorry I wasn't around last night for you,   you poor love. Massive hugs to you  

Nights like that are so hard,  I had one last week and went home and cried my self to sleep, I tried to do it silently because I didn't want DH to ask what was wrong because that just makes me take it out on him because he should already know, but I guess they just don't feel the same as us.  I'm sure the IF affects them just as much but in very different ways, and men being men, couldn't possibly be expected to intuitively know how we feel, they think it's our fault if they don't get it because we haven't explained it properly.  I guess it's the old Mars and Venus thing.  I don't know what it is, but old friends seem to be the hardest to deal with through all this, I think it's all the talk of such and such from school being pregnant, whereas with friends you met after school they will only talk about people you genuinely know and care about, does that make sense.   There's nothing anyone can say to make you feel better, but just know that we know exactly how you feel and if I could take it all away I would, I can't bear to think of you being so upset and not having one of us there.   I'm sending you hugs and blowing you some bubbles to make you feel better.    Don't you dare feel bad about posting when you were feeling so low, that's what we're here for, you need somewhere to let it all out.  I hope you're feeling better today, if not, I prescribe chocolate and a small glass of wine (it's not going to have any effect so don't worry you can allow the odd one), and some retail therapy.  Big hugs honey.   

Pri, how did the basting go yesterday?   I hope it went well and the 2ww goes nice and quickly for you.  You and Jazzy should meet up and keep each other sane as you live so close, I wish we all lived closer.  I'm glad you've got such a good relationship with your Mum too, she sounds like a complete star.  I'm giving Big Brother a miss this time, I think I was on holiday when it started then couldn't catch up.  A big screen for the footie sounds like a good plan, we're having a BBQ tomorrow lunch time then watching the footie but I hate to be indoors when the weather's so good.  The nice weather you've all been getting down south is finally making it's way up here,   so I plan to top up the tan at every opportunity.

Libby, Thank you for telling me off for feeling guilty about ranting, it's so good to know that people understand how it all feels, it's so much easier just not having to explain, one of the most positive things I've got from all this is meeting you guys and finding friendship in a way I never thought was possible.   God knows how I managed the first year of IF feeling like I was the only person this was happening to and no one would ever understand.  

I'm so glad the doctor was good with you, (not that he shouldn't have been), good luck with he home visits, I'm sure Zac will charm the pants of them (not in a  wrong way you understand ), keep us posted with it all.  I'm really intrigued by what sort of things they ask and look for.

Claudia, how's it going?  You seem to have done something most men could only hope to do, get us all checking out our (.)(.) and talking about them a lot .  How did the appointment go yesterday (it was yesterday not next Thursday wasn't it?  sorry I'm going a bit  ), I really hope that starting the ball rolling has done that thing with your body that we hear so many stories about and you'll have a natural BFP this month without it .  If not though we'll be with you every step of the way through the tx.  I feel a bit like IVF is like grown up tx, kind of like you've graduated from the IUI phase, does that make sense? 

Not much happening with me, work is still busy (clearly I'm not that concerned though as I'm sitting here writing this ).  I start testing with the OPKs on Sunday, we've got a small book running on what day it's going to be and which side I'll ovulate from, my money's on Wednesday and right, DH is Thursday and right, my Mum says Wednesday and left and my sister has gone for Tuesday and right (god help us if she's right because DH is away that day so he'll have to race back up the M1), bless my Mum she said, "well can I not come with you instead if he's still away?" I told her I love her very much but I don't think she has the necessary equipment.  

I'm feeling a lot better than last week thought I did have a minor wobble yesterday and this morning.  Last night we popped in to see DH's sister and she's not what you'd call sensitive to our situation, don't get me wrong she's lovely but I think she deals with things by ignoring them.  So it was quite hard being there and being all cooey about our 4 month old nephew.  He's so gorgeous and I love him so much but I do find it hard to be around him sometimes.  Then today I was talking to a guy from work who's wife is 35 weeks pregnant (they tried for about 2 and a half years so he has an understanding of it all and he's a top bloke) he was stressing about the things they haven't bought yet and saying he thinks she'll have it early because her bump is so big and low.  I really want him to be able to talk to me about it because it's such a huge event in his life and I'm so happy for him, but I just felt so sad and had to leave the room and compose my self for a while, just the thought that my DH would love to be talking to his colleagues in the same way, I know it may happen one day but it feels like there'll be a mountain to climb between now and then.

Anyway girls sorry to drag you down I was supposed to be cheering Jazzy up.  

OK nice things to think about, England winning tomorrow (and nice legs to look at in the process), I think Sawyer and Jack (the  old favourites), shopping and chocolate.  That should keep us going for a while.

I should do some actual work now I guess, many many hugs    and oodles of love to you all.   

DC xx


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi all

Sorry its going to be a quick one, will catch up with you all a little later
Just to let you know basting went well - the nurse did it this time, she was so gentle 
So am now officially on the 2ww - doesn't quite feel like it yet !! Im going to work from home until Tuesday so have a few days off !!  Will be testing on 13th July - WHat about you Jazzy ?

Jazzy and DC - I can totally relate to the both of you too - sometimes its just dif to control our feelings and its even worse when the DH's dont understand ...

Jazzy - Would love to meet up with you ?  Let me know when would be suitable ?

Libby - Thanks for the message hun - they told me the sample was good but dont know the count or anything

Anyway love to you all - Be back soon - I may not be on at the weekend again - but thinking of u all

Pri..xx


----------



## jazzyminky (Jan 29, 2006)

Hey Girls

Thank you so much for your lovely message DC and Pri....you guys ROCK !!! I was so low on Thursday that it was untrue, I have never reacted like that so thanks so much for being there and saying such lovely things. DC sorry you had a down day too, it is so hard because you are genuinely happy for other people but the whole stiff upper lift thing just gets harder ! Still not in a happy place now and have sent DH off for the night for a BBQ and footie with his sister and all our friends, I just can't be around people at the moment. I literally can not stop bursting into tears.....god only knows what is wrong with me ! I am secretly hoping it is a hormone thing due to a maybe  !!! The words fat and chance come to mind though !

Pri - so glad that basting went well and you are now officially on the 2WW ! Will keep everything crossed for you. I'll be testing next Monday whatever date that it (9th ?) although I may try and early one as DH is on the 3 Peaks challenge next weekend and if there is anything lovely to tell him then I'd love to do it when I pick him up from the airport ! Sorry to the pee stick  but needs must !

I am in a much better place than I was on Thursday and it is thanks to you guys I am so glad that you are here !! I'd go insane without you ! Pri my lovely we will arrange a meet up but maybe once I get over this whole crying thing....so don't want to bring you down !

I think that I have got some serious thinking to do about tx if this one fails as I am feeling that it is starting to put a bit of a strain on me and DH and I am not sure it is worth it. After almost 4 years of TTC I am starting to not feel like myself and I hate it. Think I need to have sometime off when I am just me and not me trying to get pg...not sure if that makes sense. I can't really remember what I was like as just me and for my own sanity think I need to find her again...she was quite fun !

Anyway my gorgeous loving ladies, that is quite enough of the deep and meaningful for the time being...I have to psych myself up to watch the boys bring England home to victory. I know I am a bit of a wet fish not going with DH today but I know that I am being so self absorbed at the mo that it wouldn't be fair on everyone else !

So I am offski and I'll probably check in on Monday. Be good and loads of love to you all.

Jazzy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
P.S. And thanks for being the type of amazing women you are and for being there, I love you.[br]: 1/07/06, 13:04OMG GIRLS....how much have I missed you all !!!!!!!!! 

Hope you are all OK....DC what was the news...I have been desperately thinking of you ! I am gutted that with all the problems that FF have had with their server that they have lost my longest (and possibly funniest) post yet...did anyone read my 'let's give the cat a worming tablet sarga ?

Anyway my lovelies it is way past Bedfordshire time for me  and I have got get up so early tomorrow and travel to Cambridge so this is possibly my shortest post ever  !! Won't be able to log on until Thursday but will want to know how you all are....I only sneaked on tonight on the off chance things were back up and hey presto they where !

Been thinking of and missing you all the last week...goes to show how much I rely on you all...I NEED NEWS !!!! Any   out their to make Auntie Jazzy happy ?

Oooooddles of love to you all 

Jazzy xxxxxxxx


----------



## Libby Hannah (Apr 11, 2006)

Helloooo all my long lost friends!     

Thank goodness the board is up again - I was beginning to think I had lost you all!

Looks like we have lost a little history but otherwise we are all in tact - well as much as we ever are   

Sowhat news everyone ?

DC - you first - the wait has killed me.....

Claudia - you must have had harvesting and implantation by now

Pri - how is the forward plan going?

Jazzy - how is that   and   going?  

We are slowing making some progress - have joined the guatamalan families association which pulls together people before and after the process in the UK. Also spoken to a few lovely families who have adopted from there who were very encouraging about their lovely children. Six (yes 6!) of our friends are now being interviewed about us and then we start the homestudy with the social worker.

Missed you all dreadfully!!!!Lets get this board steamin' again!


----------



## claudiaderi (Nov 29, 2004)

At long last the board is up again - what a time for it to have gone down. I've missed you all so much. I had so much to tell you guys that I saved all my messages but now reading back they are far too long - even longer than Jazzy's!  
Hope everyone is okay - I seem to have forgotton at what stage everyone is at.  
Libby - glad to hear that things are going well - how did you choose the adoption agency, I know there are quite a few around. 
Jazzy - how's your break- are you enjoying the summer weather and the beers in the garden? 
Pri and DC what about you two - whats happening? We need to hear from you or we will worry   
Well, an update on me.  I had my fist scan 2 Fridays ago and they said everything was good and I had 4 eggs on each side. I normally respond very well and have always produced about 20 eggs at the end of the treatment. The doc said that wouldn't happen this time.  He also said he could see fluid on one of my tubes and I had to ask him what this meant.  Well, if it appeared again in my next scan then I would have to have it clipped!  Blimey!  He didn't say anyhing else about it and I left the place in tears.    I shouldn't have to pay for this treatment and be in such a state because of  so little info given to me and such poor 'bedside manner'.
My follow up scan on the Monday was with a different consultant who is much more friendly and willing to discuss things. I still had the same number of eggs but he saw no fluid on the tube - yippee!  
My legs are covered in bruises from both sets of injections I'm giving myself - DH cant even watch - wimp! I was told to reduce the amount of stimulating drug and actually got the timing wrong as I reduced it a day earlier -whoops.
Last Friday was my last scan and it revealed 4 eggs still on my right but a whopping 12 on my left! The doc said that it was a good thing we reduced the meds.  
I took my Ovitrelle on Saturday night which is the injection given to mature the eggs and yesterday I went in for the collection.  
I has a general this time so didn't feel a thing but had a lovely sleep.  They managed to get 13 eggs in all which is okay. Then they told me that they were doing ICSI and I asked why.  (ICSI is the procedure we had for our first IVF last year with the NHS.  It involved injecting the egg with a  which is usually done when there is male factor infertility)  My DHs   are now normal and in fact as seems to be the norm with this hospital, nothing was discussed beforehand.  I presumed we would have normal IVF as they had thought that DH's   were good enough for IUI!  I had to make a decision after just coming out of an operation when you cant even think straight - that is so wrong!   In the end we opted for half ICSI and half IVF but I wasn't too please.  I'm sure they do this for the extra £700 they make from ICSI.
It was my dad's birthday yesterday so we had to go round there in the evening and I was a bit uncomfortable from the surgery but as they dont know I'm doing this I had to make out I had bad AF pains.  I tried to be a good actress. 
This morning the hospital rang to tell me how may had fertilized.  The embryologist said it was mixed news which immediately made me pessimistic ( doesn't take much).  Out of the 7 ICSI eggs 4 were immature, so were no good. 2 fertilized out of the remaining 3.  Of the 6 IVF 3 managed to fertilize so that was good news as we now know DH's little fellas can fertilize on there own!  
So we have only 5 little ones and I'm so scared as that is such a low number.  This hospital takes embryos to the blastocyst stage if they can rather that day 2 or 3.  This increases the chance of implantation but you risk being left with no embryos if they dont get to day 5.  They will ring me tomorrow am with the latest and if there are some left and they are of good quality then they probably will transfer on Saturday otherwise it will be Thursday.  Please keep your fingers crossed for me - I'm so scared that we will end up with no embryos, this has to be the worst bit - 100 times worse than 2ww. 
I will update u tomorrow - in the meantime, take care of yourselves and big hugs to everyone   (and sorry for the long message)
Claudia


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi all

Wow its definitely great to have FF back - how devastated I was when I tried to get on at work    

Claudia - Oh honey Im so sorry we couldnt be here for you during all this...
Sounds like you've been on an awful rollercoaster ride.. On the positive side 13 eggs is really good and so is 5 embryos - You are definitely going to be in my thoughts and prayers hun - please keep us posted

Libby - 6 friends - wow, I guess it is procedure and Im sure they all will have plenty of lovely things to say about you

Jazzy and DC - How are you both ?

A quick update on me - I had my appt at the cons and we have decided to move onto IVF - Just waiting for AF and then will start my cycle on Day 21..
Excited but nervous...  

Pri..xx


----------



## DC (May 9, 2005)

Hi Girls

I'm at work and it's crazy busy so just a quickie from me.

I'm so glad FF is back, I was completely lost,  I was thinking we should PM each other with our contact details in case we get lost again, what do you think?

Jazzy, I did read cat and the worm tablets e-mail , I hope they manage to get it back though, the others need to see it , you has me in stitches.   I hope Cambridge is OK. How's the tx break going?  I hope you're managing to relax and have plenty of fun. 

Claudia honey what a terrible time for us to not be around,  I'm sorry I wish we had been.   I'm keeping everything crossed for your little embies, keep us posted.   

Libby, wow it sounds like you're making some good progress on the adoption front, how much longer before they start interviewing you?  Do you get to choose which friends of yours they interview?  I can't believe they contact 6!!!

Pri, wow the IVF is so close now, are you excited/nervous/petrified?   All of the above?  Lots and lots of luck, lets hope AF doesn't arrive and you don't even have to get as far as the IVF.   

Bad news from me I'm afraid, AF arrived on my birthday  (damn cheek ) so I had a bit of a grim day really.  The up side of it is that I think I took the last two cycles so hard that my defence mechanism has kicked in and I'm going to go ahead with the next two cycles but I'm not really expecting anything from them.  I've gone into this sort of not thinking about it too much mode so that I can't get too upset.  It's only 4 weeks to the IVF appointment so hopefully we'll have a better idea of timescales after that.  I'm on day 11 now due to start testing tomorrow for cycle 5 of IUI, I'm away this weekend so if I get a positive on Friday or Sunday I'll be fine but if it's Saturday I won't be able to have my tx this month.  To be honest a month off wouldn't be the worst thing for me so I'm putting it in the hands of fate and trying not to get too stressed. 

So much for a quick post from me.  I'd better get on, I'm off to a meeting now.

You have no idea how much I missed you all, you've been in my thoughts the whole time.

Take care, love and hugs to you all    

DC xx


----------



## claudiaderi (Nov 29, 2004)

Ooh its lovely to have everyone back. 
Sorry DC that your tx didn't work again.  Dont you think that these clinics should be investigating a bit more when IUI fails more than 3 times.  I dont think there is enough investigations and we end up carrying on with these txs and failures and they just pocket all the money! You sound very much like me, not raising your hopes so you dont get disappointed. Good luck with the next one.

Pri - if there is anything you want to ask me about the IVF- just go ahead. What day are you at now?  Gosh- is this thread going to change to IVF converts?

Good luck to everyone.
Claudia


----------



## Libby Hannah (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi all

A quickie from me as I'm tired and DH is away so me and Red magazine are having an early night! 

Claudia - wow - what a lot to happen while we were away and so so sorry that you didnt have our support although as DC says we were all thinking of you. Wishing such good things for you and your embryos! Dont be disappointed if the numbers are low. My sister in law did IVF for the first time this year. She got. 4 eggs, only 2 were viable and now she is pregnant due on Boxing day   . It only takes one but I know frosties would be a bonus to make the procedure easier when you go for no 2!! Secretly pleased that your DH's    made it solo - big cheer for them!!! 

Pri - very excited for you at the start of this journey - keep us posted on everything!!

DC - oh my lovely - what a time for the board to go down and you to be left with no support. I'm so sorry. I know you get slightly hardened to it but its stil so tough and on your birthday too.....  . Good luck this month and I'll have everything crossed that the timing works.

Jazzy - come back or we'll send out the sniffer dogs......!

Got confirmation of adoption 3 day course today - we do this in September and then I think the social worker visits begin. All seems to be going quite speedily at the moment. Thankfully DC we do get to choose who is interviewed about us so we chose those of our friends who can be relied upon to focus on the good points  

Lots of love to you all - really lifts my heart to have you back

PS - happy to PM my details as per DC's suggestion - will do this tomorrow when I have more energy!


----------



## claudiaderi (Nov 29, 2004)

Hi girlies, just a quick update.  Got a call from the hospital about 30 minutes ago to say all 5 embies made it through the night (thank god) .  By day 2 they expect them to be 2cells. We have 3 embies that are 2 cells (grade 1/2) and 2 that are 4 cells (grade 1)!  She was quite honest and said that they would need to have a minimum of 5 good embies to take to blastocyst and that is unlikely that they would all make it.  They will observe them all day to see which lead and how they are progressing and in the morning they will give me a call.  If they all look good tomorrow we will go ahead with the transfer on Saturday ( but we risk them all dying  ). Or if they see that some are unlikely to make it they will transfer 2 tomorrow and leave the rest to try and reach blastocyst.  I'm not sure that I'm in agreement with that as what is the likelyhood of the remaining embies going to blast stage if aleady they have been decided as being of lesser quality .  Wouldn't it be better to freeze them and give them a chance in the right environment - my body?  Well they are the experts, I suppose.
Not sure what I want really- part of me hopes to do the procedure on Saturday as I know this will double my chances but I'm so scared they may not get there.  I suppose this is why the hospital makes the decision for you.
Hope you ladies are all doing well - and Libby- good news for you.  
Speak later
Claudia


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Claudia - Honey that is great news - lets all hope and pray they make it to that stage - This must be the hardest part of the IVF tx hey ?  Just not knowing, yoou are very brave babe and I have everything crossed for you ^fingers crossed^  

                

Sending u lots of bubbles for the embies      

I cant remember hun but were you sniffing?  Do you knwo if the injection on Day 21 and snififng work the same

Libby - that is great news on the course - where will this be ?  Any idea what the 3 days covers ?  Its so exciting hey ?

DC - Sometimes life can be so cruel - what an awful thing on your birthday as well - I am sooooo sorry hun..  Hope the timings go wll for you honey for this cycle..

Jazzy - whre are you honey - We're all missing u    Come back - we're back !!!

Pri..xx


----------



## Libby Hannah (Apr 11, 2006)

Quick note for Claudia to say I am thinking of you. What a tense time! Lots and lots of hugs to you and try to stay    . I'm sure no-one's crop of embies is ideal and it sounds like you have a really good chance of this working whatever route they choose.

Lots and lots of


----------



## claudiaderi (Nov 29, 2004)

Oh thanks you lot   - you always make me feel better- this is what support is all about , don't you think?  Still very nervous about tomorrow but I'm a terrible worrier.  I spoke to DH about my concerns regarding letting any remaining embies go to blasto if I have transfer tomorrow.  It just doesn't make sense - if they are not good enough to be implanted why would they survive to blasto.  DH thinks its the clinics way to make their extra £500.  I think I will ask them to freeze the remaining 3 if I have my transfer tomorrow. ( If they let me - they seem to be in charge there   even if I'm paying)

Pri, I was offered the option of sniffing on my first IVF but decided against it as you have to make sure you do it at the same time each day and I think more than once a day.  I couldn't be sure that I would be able to do that.  Also wasn't sure if it would be as effective as the injections. Are you afraid of injecting?  Don't be, the needle is so fine and I hardly ever felt it going in.  I used the tops of my thighs as that is where I store more fat  so less pain.  At my last appt at the hospital b4 my egg collection I had to buy my last dose and so did it there, the nurse convinced me to do it in my tummy - boy did I regret it.  I have little fat there so it hurt.  So the trick is inject where you have more fat - tummy or thigh.  
When is your day 21?  Are you paying or NHS?  If you are paying there is a thread on FF to tell u where you can get the cheapest drugs.  I made a note of the cheapest if you need to know but it all depends on the dosages that you are prescribed.  Drink loads of water as of now at least 2 litres a day. I also read on this site that someone was drinking those protein shakes during her stimming and she got 22 eggs much more than she had ever got before.  I was taking L argynine which I heard was good for egg quality and this is a protein amino acid anyway so I may go for the protein shakes myself if I ever have to do this again  ( I hope not)
Anyway, feeling pretty bloated this evening - maybe ate too much - gonna lay down after this.  I'm back at work tomorrow but will go in really early to get some work done and if the hospital call me at 9am to say go in I will have to invent something at work as I've booked next Mon, Tues and Weds off as leave.  Shouldn't be a problem though.  Pleeeeeease let them survive over night.
Speak to you guys tomorrow.
An anxious Claudia


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi Claudia - How are you hun? Have you heard that call yet ? Have been thinking about u a lot - cant wait to hear that you have have two lovely embies put back in.. I have a good feeling for you hun..   

Im not woried about the injections as I have had two IUI's with them.. I'm told its just the one injection on Day 21 though instead of sniffing for two weeks, 3 times a day from Day 21... Then once AF arrives then strat the menopur injections daily for approx 10-12 days...?

I was thinking of starting accupuncture - a lot of the girls have said that it helps ? Have you had that ?
Im still waiting for AF which should be around next Tuesday so Day 21 wont be until 29th August for me.. still a long way to go, but Im away for work for two weeks before that in Singapore and Hong Kong so hopefully the time should go by quickly.. Am very busy before I go too...

Pri..xx

[br]: 3/08/06, 09:43
PS.. Claudia I am paying privately for all my tx - I didnt think I had a choice as to where I can buy the drugs, my clinic organise it with their own company that they use.. I was trying to see if my GP could organise the drugs on NHS but unfortunately they cant.. Are you private? If so do u know how much the whole process is going to cost you?

Pri..xx


----------



## DC (May 9, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Just a quicky in my lunch break (oo er )

Claudia good luck for today honey, I'm keeping everything crossed for those little embies, let us know what they clinic says,    I agree through that it should be your decision, don't let anyone push you around.

Libby, excellent news about the adoption, it may all take a long time but it looks like that's just because there are a lot of stages to go through, so it might feel like it's moving quickly if you know what I mean, before you know it you'll be at the end and have your lovely new son or daughter at home with you.  I'm glad you get to pick the friends (I guess they couldn't do it any other way, how else would they know who your firends are, duh ).

Pri, the 29th is my first IVF appointment (just the chat, nothing more) but I'm seeing it as a good sign, that your day 21 will be around the same time, maybe we'll give each other some luck.  I'm confused about the one injection though, I thought there were a series of injections from day 21, but to be honest I don't know that much about it all at this point, I'll take it all in when it's my turn (hopefully )

Jazzy, how was Cambridge?  We need you and your lovely long posts back!!

Still no positive on the OPK for me, if it's not tomorrow it looks like this will be a month off as we're away this weekend, but I'm not too worried about it really.

Love and hugs to you all and an extra hug for Claudia today, I hope it's all going to plan, let us know hun.

DC xx


----------



## jazzyminky (Jan 29, 2006)

Hello Lovelies

I am so naughty as I am at work but just been on to checkthat everyone is back and OK   which we all are.

Just wanted to say that I am thinking of you all and will catch up on the posts on Friday night as I am not in tonight (going to a race night and then Texas are playing ...cool !)

I need to catch up on all the news but think I have got the gist of it so will read in depth tomorrow   !

Love to you all and especially you Claudia....I know you can do it !!!!!!!    

Loads of love

Jazzy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## claudiaderi (Nov 29, 2004)

Thanks u guys for thinking about me. 
I got a call early this morning at work to ask me to go in for the transfer. Part of me was a bit disappointed cos it meant that they didn't want to risk them going to blasto so maybe the embies weren't all that great. She said there were 2 clear leaders which were both 8 cells which is right for day 3 but the other 3 were just a bit slower but still good quality.

I will tell you in more detail tomorrow what happened when I got to the hospital but everything went well. I was shown the two embies - they were beautiful. Its difficult to describe how you can find a bunch of cells beautiful - but they were. The transfer went well- they had the Eagles playing in the background ( dont know whose choice that was!). Cos I'm now day 20 I think my cervix was tighter cos I felt it go in this time but it wasn't bad it was a bit like really, really mild AF pain. its all very similar to IUI at that point. They then check the cathertar under the microscope to make sure both embies are out. I was taken back to my room to rest for an hour. DH was at work so I drove home but I tell you something you fell like you have the most precious thing inside you when those embies are in there that your whole body language and movement changes - your even too scared to s***t! 
I drove home really slowly but felt every sing bump on the road - I know it makes no difference but you cant help it. I chilled out a bit when I noticed everyone was overtaking me! 
I've been trying to take it easy this evening and keeping my feet up. I've got tomorrow off as well so will try and log on sometime in the afternoon. I've got 10 days before I test- will I go  b4 then?

Pri - dont know what you mean about injecting on day 21 only,never heard that before, I think thats wrong info. I had to inject ( down reg) from day 21 right up till 2 days before egg collection. The stims injection start during AF - maybe day 4 or 5 after your first scan.
Why are they putting you on Menopur - Gonal F is supposed to be more effective - ask them. The drugs can be bought separately but you never know how much is going to be prescribed until the day - so sometimes you have little choice but to buy from them. I did in the end. My Suprecur ( down reg) was cheap - about £30 and I used 1 and a half bottles. My Gonal F was £180 for 900iu - I bought 2 pens to begin with. Then had to buy a 300iu for £60 and my last one was 75iu for £30. Ovitrelle which is the trigger injection prior to EC is only about £30. I started on 225 iu of Gonal F a day - this was the same as last year which I believe was too much and in fact half way thru they saw that I was responding very well and reduced the amount to 150iu. This is your first go so they will probably take a few things into account like age and stuff to work out how much you need and maybe how you responded to the IUI drugs ( I dont know what they are as both mine were drug free) The actual IVF cost £2500 - they added £700 for the ICSi (which we didn't even need in the end) and then there is the **** fee of £100. If the remaining embies get to blasto that will be a further £500 I think, and £400 for freezing. (Money making business comes to mind) Not all clinics charge the same though.
Regarding acupuncture - you should do it. I did it last year and even if you use it as just a relaxing tool its great. I need anything that can relax me. Try and go to someone recommended though - also reflexology is supposed to be good as well - worked for a friend of mine who had secondary IF.
Sorry for the long message - was supposed to be a quickie. 
A big hi to everyone else - will chat a bit more to you all tomorrow.
Claudia[br]: 3/08/06, 22:41Where has everyone been? We have just enjoyed a lovely day out - went to Hampstead Heath with the dog and had lunch there. Nice to get out a bit as have been stuck at home last 3 days. Belly is still sore - and my IBS is a b***h at the moment.
We had a call from the hospital this morning - of the 3 embryos left one stopped developing yesterday and the other two have now also stopped so they wont be freezing them. I didn't think they would make it - they tried to make me feel better by saying they wouldn't have survived in me either but I dont know if I believe that theory. So everything now counts on the 2 inside me - if they are still there - no pressure then!

Hope you are all enjoying the sunshine this weekend.

Speak later
Claudia


----------



## Libby Hannah (Apr 11, 2006)

Special mesage for Claudia

Well done you for getting this far and not being   so far. Cant imagine the pressure you must feel under so I am sending you lots of love and  .

From what I know of friends who have had IVF its pretty important to take it easy in the next 10days so try to do that wherever you can.

Sorry about the blastos but hopefully you wont need them like my sister in law didnt. Important thing is to stay as     as possible and log on whenever you are not managing this and we will help you! Sounds like your incubating ones were excellent quality so I'm expecting good news from you!

We got all our home study papers through this weekend and have been assigned our social worker so things are on the move. The questions they go through are amazing - they'll know what colour knickers I wear on a Tuesday by the end of it its so detailed!!   

Lots of love


----------



## jazzyminky (Jan 29, 2006)

Hello Lovely Ladies

So sorry to be AWOL over the weekend, got a bit caught up with stuff and didn’t get a chance to log on on. First things first…there is sooooo much to tell you all that this might be a Jazzy Special !! But messages of love firstly to :-

Claudia – you brave brave thing  !! Like Libby I am totally in awe   of how cool you are being about the whole thing. It sounds so traumatic that I would definitely have gone loopy  by now !! So sorry to here about the other embies but I am totally feeling the love for the two inside you and think that something wonderful is going to come of this……come on girl….become our first thread success…I just know there has got be a successful one there  !! Keep your chin up and get loads of rest and TLC from DH…and the dog (what have you got) ! Both are equally good for cuddles and love but at least one doesn’t expect a cup of tea every five minutes or a bl*w job on it’s birthday….well God I hope not anyway  !! Don’t laugh too hard keep those embies where they should be. Your post about driving home carefully was so lovely I was all…”Ahhhh blesss” that DH wants to know what is going on.

Pri – my lovely how are things,  your tx is sounding complicated, how are you doing ? Been thinking about you loads recently! I am with Claudia too acupuncture is great, my Brother in Law is acupuncturist and keeps offering me free treatment as he has had loads of success with patients with infertility issues but I am a bit funny about going to him as it is all a bit too close to home…plus if he treats me and it works I’ll never hear the end of it !! I go to a great lady called Heidi Bader who works from a couple of locations in Redhill and Reigate, I can give you her details if you like, It is really relaxing, you’ll love it ! 

DC – Firstly I am so sorry that I haven’t had the chance to say how sorry I am that things didn’t work out this time. Massive big delayed hugs to you  . You are so cool going on to do one after the other…I know I couldn’t do it ! So pleased you saw the ‘Cat Post’ took me an eternity to write it so I am glad it cheered you up …and what about my friend and her lurrrver ??!! Don’t worry girls…read at the bottom and I’ll give you an update ! Been doing any retail therapy we need to know about or been to any more weddings…we went to a corker on Saturday which I’ll also go into once I have said hi to everyone !

Libby – great news that things are moving along for your BFAP !!!! I am starting to get excited (I know….it is too early for that, go ahead slap my wrists) Just out of curiosity what colour knickers do you wear on Tuesday   ??

Well….where do I start with all my gossip (actually I have got a quiche in the oven….oooo get me Delia flippin Smith in the house  ! So this might be a two parter if you get my drift!). I’ll save the wedding for the next instalment but if I forget just say the words CHAV and WEDDING to me and fill you right in  !!

As for my friend and her errrr complicated love life well it doesn’t get much better than this…Eastenders eat your heart out. Well in the now infamous ‘Cat Post’ I gave a full update about how they had had a bit of a fumble in a car and she was due to have some time of work the day after…well about midday a text message saying that it was ‘fun’ but it had made realise he couldn’t take things further (which by all accounts they hadn’t…what have they been doing then ?!!) and then spun her some old pony about friendship being really important blah blah blahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh    which to me spelt.”Please God don’t let her tell anyone at work…or infact her husband that this has happened”. She was hurt/upset/angry that he had done it by text message when he knew he wasn’t going to see her for a week or so but she thought that actually it was a good thing because if he hadn’t have done it then she would have as it was staring to be all about the fumbling and not about the romance. 

Well she swallowed her pride and was totally cool (as she didn’t want to appear Glen Close in that infamous rabbit moment) and texted a funny message back saying that it was all fine and that friends was good and left it at. When she saw him at work he walks straight over to her in the kitchen and gives her a hug (random !!) she is taken back but remains cheery and bright and doesn’t let on at all that it really got to her. She has made sure though since then that she has been looking totally hot each time she knows she is seeing him…..and this is where it gets good….well know he is back to his old ways of texting her all the time and e-mailing her asking if they can have ‘fun’ occasionally !   !!! Can you believe it….so we are now in the position where he has got it bad for her again and she totally has the upper hand ! She actually isn’t interested any more and realises what a huge mistake it was in the first place and thankfully seems more in love with her DH than ever (which is the fab part)…but there has got be some mileage with that idiot….answers/ideas on a postcard to the usual address please and I’ll make sure she gets them !!!

Anyway must dash and knock up something to go with my Delia Smith effort but looking forward to logging on and seeing how you all are. To answer your questions too our break from tx was totally the right decision. We are having fun and chilling out and will start again in the New Year !

Be cool lovelies until next time  

Loads of love 

Jazzy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
P.S. Don’t forget to remind me about the wedding story it is a corker !


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

hiya all

Sorry not been around for a few days - been a little hectic and was away for the weekend for DH's friends wedding..

Claudia my lovely - well done and here's to the two beautiful embies 
        
What a feeling it must be to have the two put back in - I can totally relate to the driving slowly and feeling every bump - I did that every time after my IUI's - walked around as if I was an invalid  
Well I hope you're taking it really easy and putting your feet up  and getting spoilt rotten by DH 

Apparently the one injection that they give me in the abdomen on Day 21 which will act in the same way as the sniffing would for 2 weeks... Then when AF arrives I go in for scans and start the injections daily for almost 2 wks..  I have no idea why Im having menopur - will ask the question when I call the clinic to confirm my dates 

Jazzy - good to have your lovely long posts back again.. As always leaves me on the floor   which isn't a good thing at work..  Its great about your friend - making things work with her DH again and good for her - Make sure she definitely keeps the upper hand when it comes to the work mate and keep it there - sending her a text like that and then trying it all over again - At least she can see him for what he is now..      Think he needs a good   and not in th eway to turn him on either    
I'm interested in the wedidng story now ??      

Libby - Wow things really are moving quick - that's great..  So how are you taking it all in ?  Excited/nervous - bit of both I guess ?  

DC - How are you hun ?  Good luck for the 29th - is that the chat for you to go ahead with the IVF tx - it is quite good - and very detailed, they expalin everything that you will be going through.. Any idea when you will be starting the tx ?

Well Im still waiting for Af to arrive and once it does I can call the clinic to confirm my appts and my Day 21 injection - It was due today - and we worked all the dates out at the clinic, drugs, scans, EC, ET - test day would have fallen on DH's birthday - which would have been nice if it works - should have seen his face - he said, can u imangine babe taht would be the best pressie I could ever ask for ?  

Anyway better go - got my MIL staying this week with us - First time Im spending this much tiem with her -taken leave for tomorrow and Thursday so might not be back on til Friday

Pri..xx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi, Guys

I don't want to upset anyone, but after recieving some feedback from other members of the IUI board, its seems that the IUI girls part XX thread seems to be dying as lots of break away groups, which is such a shame as its the one place anyone can join when IUI and get advise and support, as from a quick peek, looks like there is only 4 of you, who don't post on this thread, please can you all move over, its just the title is a little uninviting to anyone else and I don't really want the IUI board to go off into lots of seperate threads, when it worked so well as the IUI part XX

New home peeps

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,60696.120.html

Thanks for your understanding Candy x[br]: 9/08/06, 08:16Re-opened


----------



## claudiaderi (Nov 29, 2004)

Does this mean we can continue using our thread - pleeeeeeeeease.  Maybe we need to change our title?
I replied to your PM, Libby but not sure if I have done it properly.  

I will be back tomorrow to chat more -just wanted to check if this was back.

Claudia

PS I dont think we're that exclusive - are we??


----------



## Libby Hannah (Apr 11, 2006)

Claudia

I think the thread is back up so we can continue as normal    . Not sure what made them change their minds but I'm glad they did!

How are you getting on with those embies?


----------



## DC (May 9, 2005)

Hi Girls

I'm confused   but it doesn't take much to confuse me.  I'm guessing we're still OK to post here, so I'm working on that basis until I'm told not to.

Thank you for your PMs, I'll PM you all back with my e-mail address in case we lose the site again like we did a few weeks ago.  Apparently it was becuase of hackers!!!  Some people need a good a kick!!! 

How's everyone doing?  

Claudia, how are those embies doing?  I hope the 2ww is going quickly and not too stressful.  What date do you test? Masses of     for you.  And a few     for good measure.

Jazzy, you do make me laugh,  I'm dying to know about the chav wedding.  I'm glad your friend has worked things out, it sounds like the guy is a complete tool (good word, tool, not used enough if you ask me!!), I'm happy that she found that out before it was too late.  He definitely needs to pay, we'll have to get our thinking caps on.

Libby, I'm sorry you're having a stressful week honey, oodles of luck for Friday, I'm sure you'll be perfect and have nothing to worry about, but I can understand why you're feeling stressed.  Just be your self and you'll completely bowl them over.  

Pri, how's it going?  Has   arrived yet?  Did you manage to find out why they're putting you on menopur (sorry about the dodgy spelling ), is that not a normal thing to do?  I'm so glad your DH is being so positive, and thinking about how wonderful it will be when it works, sometimes it's so easy to look at the other possibility.  I was talking to my Mum yesterday and she was asking if I have any idea of dates for my IVF, I told her it'll definitely be before March but could be any time, she asked how I would feel if it was over Christmas and I said "well there's never a good time for it to not work and at least I'd have all the Christmas festivities to take my mind off it".  She said "but think how wonderful a Christmas present it would be" and I actually realised I'd never thought about the possibility of it working, how sad is that?  We spend so much time trying to not get our hopes up that sometimes we forget to have any hope at all.  I'm making a conscious effort to be more positive since I realised that, I can't say it's working but I'm trying so it's a start.

I got my positive OPK at the weekend while I was away so didn't go ahead with tx this month.  I have to say I'm quite relieved because I was starting to struggle quite a bit, so I think the break will do me good.  DH said to me at the weekend he was really worried about me because he was talking to me on Saturday and didn't even recognise me, he said it was just not me at all, I was so un confident and nervous.  Don't get me wrong I'm not normally some loud overconfident person (I'd like to think I was quietly confident though ). I think having a month off is already helping though and I'm starting to feel  much more like me again.

Listen to me rambling on, I'd better get some work done.

I'm glad we're all still here ladies and I hope people don't feel that we're not being friendly or inclusive, it would make me really sad if people thought that. 

Anyway take care ladies

Masses of love and hugs  

DC xx


----------



## Libby Hannah (Apr 11, 2006)

DC

Special message for you honey! 

First of all I totally know what you mean about losing confidence through the process of Tx - exactly the same happened to me and I got to the stage where I avoided going out with friends as I felt I had nothng to talk about . The good news is that once you feel better again the old you comes back  so it isnt gone - its just shy for the moment! 

The other thing I wanted to stay was on this whole staying positive thing. I must admit that I wanted to punch people who said to me - it will all happen if you just think positive........however - there are now a number of scietifically credible studies that show it helps, particularly with conception, so you have to try. I found it impossible to do it without some tools so here are some of the things I now do that are easier and help me to stay positive about the adoption thing that could equally apply to treatment and conception:

1. Actually visualise yourself holding your new baby - what does he / she look like, what are you wearing, what can you smell / see etc

2. Imagine yourself as a mum - birthdays, christmas, mothers day etc - really indulge in these moments and feel how happy they are. When talking about the future use the words "when I am a mum" to friends - not "if "- encourage your DH to do the same.

3. Surround yourself only with people who can help you to be positive about this - avoid for the moment anyone who makes you feel doubt.

I know that all this sounds a bit    but honestly it helps - particularly the visualisations which if you can get into the habit of doing once a day really do make you feel better and work according to the studies.
Often mum's know more than we think so maybe yours is right that you will be pregnant by Christmas -how brilliant is that!!!   

Lots of love and


----------



## DC (May 9, 2005)

Libby

Thank you for your lovely message, you're such a wonderful person, it lifts my heart to know that one day you'll get to be a mummy again to a child who needs extra love.  

Thank you for all that you said, it's very reassuring to know that the real me is still in here somewhere.   I love your positive thinking tools, I always shy away from allowing my self to think like that in case I'm setting my self up for a fall, but I do enjoy allowing those images into my head so it's good to know it could be helpful in the long run.

I Jazzy, Claudia & Pri, I hope you're all OK, oodles of love and hugs to you all, have a good weekend     

DC xx


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi All

What has been going on - I cant believe they tried to close this thread    
I do post on the main one too - but like DC said this one definitely feels a lot more personal and its been nice how the four of us have stuck together...

(Candy thank you for re-opening our thread and please dont feel we are pushing anyone out - thats the last thing we want to do...)

DC and Libby - Thank you for your PM's - I have only just checked them now and also noticed that the thread was open again so I didnt reply..

DC - I think Libby was spot on !!  Couldnt have put it better !  Hope you're feeling a little more chirpy honey an dhopefully the break will help..

Claudia - How are you babes - hop eur not going to    When is teh test date ?  

Libby and Jazzy - How are you both ?

Btw AF arrived yesterday - so called the clinic and tx starts on 31st August  
Im travelling to Singapore and Hong Kong for work on Sunday so will be in touch again as soon as I can from there

Pri...xx

PS  Did anyone hear about the woman who died during IVF tx - EC ??  Sorry to scare anyone but it definitely threw me back


----------



## jazzyminky (Jan 29, 2006)

Hello My Lovelies !!!!

Blimey it has all been happening since I last logged on hasn’t it !!

Firstly a small word to our ‘sponsors’ – Candy thank you so much for your message and we all do really understand your concern, trust me the PM’s have been flying around since you posted ! However I think that the undisputable essence of FF is about support and with this thread I for one have found four of the most amazing women that I have ever had the privilege to know. So I implore FF don’t split us up, we would happily welcome others onto our thread but the main threads have so many people posting on them that support when you really really need it from women who totally ‘get you’ becomes diluted. When I am really down posting on this thread is like a great big warm hug from someone you love….and you surely can not argue with that. We have something very special going on here so I would say that if the moderators can please let us stay together then we can do nothing but grow and learn from one another and welcome anyone else to join us on our journey. Thank you. 

Now ladies…..how you do’in ? Claudia…how are little embies doing ? Are you feeling OK and taking it easy ? Looking forward to an update and sorry I haven’t been around much this week…very naughty of me! 

Pri – I am so thrilled that you have now got a start date for your treatment but try to take it easy you international jet setter you!! Hope the drugs and things aren’t messing you around too much and driving you  . I can’t believe also that is seems that we all likely to be going onto IVF soon…so much for IUI success stories huh ?

Libby – once again you take my breath away with your fabulous advice and lovely post for DC….I couldn’t have done it any better myself (but hey…I am the entertainment on this thread not the advice…I know my place !) How was the social visit on Friday…..did Zac behave himself or was there any peanut butter incidents  ?

DC – how is my lovely Durham buddy ? Great advice from Libby I thought and seems like you are totally going in the right direction. I am glad you are in an OK place about having a break from tx too. I know I am a bit biased but I think it really can help to just take a little time out for you and DH. It is such a mind blowing stressful thing to go through it is a wonder that we aren’t all going around with pencils up our noses shouting “wibble” (Sorry Black Adder joke…I haven’t been  …yet !)

Now..the wedding story….where to start. Well let me start at the beginning by saying it was the wedding of one of my best friends from work who was marrying another police officer. So there was pretty much a ‘police’ theme going on there is you catch my drift, half the guests where ‘Le Old Bill’ ! Anyway my lovely DH who can be relied on to the be the King of Organisation (trust me this man has a spreadsheet for everything  !) had worked out our route and how long it would take us to get to Havant and Hayling Island where the church and then the reception was. So we hit a really bad patch of traffic and he is all like “ oh don’t worry we still have an hour and a half to get there it will be fine”. Well after we had sat in traffic for 40 minutes I thought I had better just check the invitation etc. Well Captain Organised has thought that the service started at 13:30 and as I looked at the invite I thought I was going to see my breakfast again as the number 13:00 seemed to stand out on stalks from the page  ! I have a fit realising that we are about 30 – 40 miles away from where we need to be at about 12:30. Let us just say that we are currently awaiting the speeding fixed penalty notices to come pouring through the door after he turns into David ‘Flippin ‘ Coultard in order to get us there….as we literally handbrake into the church car park we can see the ushers are still outside ….but by then it is too late, the guy doing the video has caught us abandoning the car and running into the church as if we had just done a bank job with me just managing a “Sorry Jen !!” to camera before we get in  ! Anyway she is 15 minutes late and never knows (until she gets back from honeymoon and sees the video) that we were late….so on to the reception…

We get to what can only be described as a holiday camp posing as a hotel ( I am not going to go to heaven for that I know   but I mean really….there have got to have been other places) we are all held back at the door as we are told that there is another wedding who are just waiting to go into their wedding breakfast and then we can have free run of the bar (like… thanks a lot !) 

When I stick my head around the corner for quick peek it is like a scene from Footballers Wives. Half of them look like they are going to a nightclub with enough bling to sink the titanic and most of the guys look that they were on day release from Her Majesties Pleasure ! The Bridesmaids were covered in tattoos and we are not talking nice sexy ones we are talking big old mothers of things across their backs…but the worst thing of all is that I take one look at the bride and freeze as I realise that she is wearing exactly the same dress as our bride (although obviously she has the added benefit of an armful of tattoos and a *** hanging out her mouth….quality  !). I turn around and see our bride coming in (who looked incredibly beautiful in her dress) and think…..oooooo how do I stop this happening…but it was too late they had clocked each other. Our brides face dropped and although she was really good humoured about it later the look on her face was heartbreaking. However the good news is that ‘that’ wedding didn’t find out that ours was a police wedding so we didn’t all have to pile in for a punch up at kicking out time !! I did have one moment though which made me almost spit a glass of champagne out (God DC what was I thinking !) as a women who couldn’t have been a lot older than me walked past me with a 3-4 year old child in tow shouting “Come On Frogmela (kidding for any Harry Enfield lovers) come with Grandma !” I am telling you…it was class all the way that day   !

Anyway I have warbled on enough today and DH is wondering where I am. We have been up to Borough Market this morning by London Bridge which is a fantastic food market and bought lots of goodies for a piggy night in ! If you haven’t been there I highly recommend it, it is one of my most favourite things to do in London !

So be good   to you Claudia and loads of love and  to the rest of you...you will be pleased to know that I am off !

Jazzy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## claudiaderi (Nov 29, 2004)

Its so nice to see everything back to normal again.  

Libby you amaze me with how positive you are - its a quality I dont possess and whenever I speak to someone like you I never fail to be impressed.  How do you do it?

DC - sometimes a month of tx can be so relaxing - no timing, no waiting, no worrying and best of all no 2ww!  It is good to feel that but I dont know if you are like me I am then just waiting for the next month.  I realise I have practically wished the last 5 years away.  DH and I talk about all the things we've put off - just in case I get pg - especially planning holidays.  Take it easy.

Pri - you lucky thing!  What on earth do you do that allows you to jet set to these places.  Will you get to see much of them?  I went to Hong Kong many many years ago when I was young and foolish and didn't appreciate it - but the one thing that I still go on about is the food.  I was in heaven - Chinese food for breakfast, lunch and dinner.  
I'm a bit confused with your treatment - what exactly are you starting on the 31st -your stims?  As AF has arrived are you not going in for your scan in a few days to check follicles and to start down regging?  Explain to me  - cos I dont get it.

Jazzy - you are one helluva crazy chick - just love your stories.  Your wedding experience reminded me of a wedding we went to recently - one of those where you have to invent a headache so you can make your excuses and leave early.  I have to say, what you wrote about all of us nearly made me cry - it was a lovely thing  to say and I have to totally agree with you.

Well I betta update you cos I have been a bit ill the last few days and not been logging on.  On Monday I had the day off and I started getting OHSS. ( for those who dont know what this is, its Ovarian Hyperstimulation syndrome - or something like that.  When you produce a lot of eggs during IVF about 1% of women get this condition which is caused by the trigger injection you are given 2 days prior to the collection to mature the eggs.  You become bloated and I'm talking about looking like you are 5 months pregnant.  Its uncomfortable and can be dangerous if you get it severely.  You have to drink, drink drink - water that is!) This got gradually worse over the week so I rang the hospital.  I am prone to getting OHSS as I got it last time I did IVF but got it right away not 7 days after collection.  Hospital said this was a good sign as OHSS is triggered by the pregnancy hormone but just to keep calm and drink loads.

By Wednesday I felt a bit better but I went to the loo and something happened that convinced me this tx may have worked.  This might gross some of you out but I will tell you anyway .  During both 2wws of my pgs last year I went to the loo and on my panties there was this fluorescent orange discharge which had come from my backside   ( sorry told you it wasn't nice ).  Uurgh - I hear you say. I dont know what the hell it is I mentioned it to the hospital last tome and they thought it was cyclogets but I have taken cyclogets for months now and it hasn't had that effect.  Anyway whatever this orange alien   stuff is - its bloody hard to wash off!!!!  
So anyway as I was saying this made me think that maybe, just maybe it had worked.  But DH didn't want to think about it. 

Now you lot are gonna be disappointed in me   but on Thursday I was on day 10 and I stupidly tested.  I got a faint BFP but then realised that I may still have the trigger hormone in me and so could be a false positive - I was none the wiser.  I felt depressed all day.  
Yesterday my OHSS was back with a vengeance and DH wanted to take me to casualty I was enormous and could feel the fluid sloshing about in me.  On top of that the day before I had a bad attack of IBS which left me with stomach cramps thats were so bad that even today my stomach feels like its done 1000 sit ups - I cant even walk straight from the  pain.  I spent a sleepless night propped up on four pillows to ease the discomfort.  

Anyway today is day twelve and I have to say ..................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
I got a 

                              

Sorry I had to wait till the end to tell you.  We are cautiously happy bu I'm also petrified after the miscarriages last year.  We will have to take it one day at the time and not get too emotionally attached as it is heartbreaking when it all goes wrong.  Every twinge is scary cos I have those NK cells I could end up rejecting it - even tho I'm on steroids.  

Girls - I need you to keep me in your thoughts as its early days and anything can happen now.  I'm even scared to test again on Monday as that is my official testing day, just in case it goes to BFN.  What was I saying earlier Libby about being negative!

Going to put my feet up now - hopefully something I can do for the next nine months - god willing!

This is going to be our year girls - it will be us with BFPs one after the other.

Claudia


----------



## Libby Hannah (Apr 11, 2006)

OMG!!!!!! CLAUDIA WE ARE SO PROUD OF YOU!!!!     What wonderful wonderful news - I am in tears as I write this. I know dearly about the cautionary feeling if you have had miscarriages before but I dont think this is going to happen to you this time round my lovely!!! On th positive thing - try a few of those visualisations I wrote to DC about - you'll feel silly at first but they will help. Oh I am so overwhelmed I dont know what to say - this is the best best news!       When are you due?

DC - hope you are feeling just a teensy bit better hon and enjoying your time off.

Jazzy - brilliant story about the chav wedding - loved it!!! Weddings more than any other event provide such potential for entertaiment and sometimes for the silliest reasons. We went to a wedding of a friend of ours a few years ago and like lots of weedings had a couple in the local pub before we went to the church. Lots of us had been to University together so we all sat in a big row at the back. The last hymn to which the bride and groom walked out was All things Bright and Beautiful. Not much funny about that you might think but for some reason when we got to the line about the purple headed mountain we all acquired the sense of humour of a 12 year old boy reading a dodgy magazine and collapsed in laughter. It became so uncontrollable that we were hysterical by the time the bride and groom walked by giving us very quizzical looks.

Pri - try to take care of yourself even though you are travelling so much - you need to be in tip top shape to keep up Claudia's good work!! You next !! 

On the subject of our first home study visit on Friday it was pretty awful and I am still reeling from it. I've decided not to post about it today though as its wrong when we have such positive group news. I'll find the words later this week and log on for a bit of a cuddle from all of you. Please dont think I am some miraculously positive person - I too have times like now when it all collapses!!!


----------



## DC (May 9, 2005)

Claudia, Wow!!!!!!              Congratulations honey, I'm so happy for you!!!  I know you're cautiously happy for now, but enjoy it as much as you can, I just know it's all going to work out fine for you!!   I was still feeling pretty miserable but you have no idea how much that's cheered me up, I'm so happy for you I can't find the words!!  I'm sitting here with tears in my eyes (although trying not to let them spill in case my colleagues wonder what's going on ).  Huge hugs for you and DH, you keep relaxing and looking after your self.  

I can feel it ladies, this is the start of things to come for us (get me being positive )

Libby, I'm so sorry the home visit didn't go to plan,  update us when you feel like you can, we're all here for you.   I hope you're OK.  The girls are right you are an inspiration, and you deserve only good things.  Thank you again for the lovely post and excellent advice, it's taking some doing but I am trying to give it a go.  Maybe tonight when I'm at my god daughter's first birthday I can try to visualise my child's first birthday instead of leaving and feeling lost and empty like I usually do at these things, I already feel more positive about it. 

Jazzy, I'm loving the wedding story!!   There's nothing more beautiful than a bride with big tattoos and cigarettes, maybe a pint for good measure!! (not that I can say anything about the pint bit, sorry girls it's not very lady like but a bit of a hangover from my Uni days, at least I didn't have one on my wedding day though).  You are of course the entertainment of the group but don't underestimate how much support you give us too.  So what's the next step for you then? I take it it's IVF?  Any idea of timescales.  Can you believe it we started as an IUI group, now we've got 3 of us moving onto IVF, one onto adoption and one onto being a mummy in 8 months following IVF !!!  I guess the route doesn't matter as long as we get there in the end.

Pri,  I hope you're planning lots of nice things between now and the 31st.  Go you jet setter lady!!!   I hope you've got good things to do while you're there and and not just work.  I hope it wasn't too much of a nightmare journey with all the airport stuff.  Have a fun time and a safe journey back, I hope you can manage to log on while you're there and make us all jealous, sitting back here in the rain!! 

Jazzy I agree with everything you said about the thread.  If the moderators can think of another place for us to post which would make more sense then I'm all for that too.  I do think we give each other invaluable support and I'm pretty sure that's why we ended up keeping our thread.  I hate to think we're exclusive or that we offend anyone in anyway, I'm sure that's not the case, but if it would make more sense for us to be on another thread, as long as we can stick together I'm happy.

I'm off to a wedding in Scotland on Friday, we're leaving on Thursday so we can meet up the night before.  I don't think I'm going to have any entertaining stories, it's a really small wedding with about 15 guests, the place looks beautiful and I think it'll be really nice to have a small intimate wedding. I'm not used to it, my family is so huge we can barely get the numbers down below 150  (hence the reason for us getting married abroad).  I'm having outfit traumas (I swear choosing my own wedding dress was easier than this), I feel fat in everything I put on and just want to feel nice and comfortable.  It's my own fault I should made more effort to lose weight, it just seems to have crept on since I started tx, and there's no excuse because I haven't even had medicated cycles.  For the sake of putting it in context, I normally weight about 9st 10 when I'm good and about 10st 2 when I've been bad and need to lose a few pounds to feel OK, but at the moment I'm 10st 10, I know it's not exactly  weight watchers biggest challenge ever but it feels like it to me which isn't helping with the whole positive thinking or self confidence thing.  OK girls enough of my moans, this was supposed to be a happy post, and in fact it still is because I've just remembered Claudia's good news again.    

Much love and hugs to you all. 

Claudia keep us posted with scan dates and things, and keep relaxing, you've got precious cargo on board, extra hugs for you.  

DC xx


----------



## jazzyminky (Jan 29, 2006)

WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO !!!!          

I can barely type this fast enough because Claudia I am so unbelievably happy for you…..MASSIVE CONGRATULATIONS to you and DH . YEAHHAHHH our first       for the group and I am literally over the moon! I had a funny feeling about this one for you and I don’t think I have ever been so happy to hear about someone getting a   in my life !!! I literally have tears of joy in my eyes writing this which is OK because I am at home…I’ll explain why later. I logged onto page 7 when I first got on here this afternoon and saw Libby’s post first and couldn’t get back to yours quick enough to make sure I wasn’t seeing things !! I know that it must a rollercoaster of emotions for you at the moment but Libby and DC are right stay positive hun  and live for the moment !! You totally take it easy as well and know that we are all here for you….I just know we are going to celebrating the arrival of Baby Claudia in 8 and a bit months time ! Loads of love and positive thoughts flying your way !! Can’t believe that you waited until the end of your post and asked about everyone else first…what are you like ! 

Libby – so sorry to hear that the home visit didn’t go as planned.  Whenever you are ready hun we are here for you…..and I have got a large stick and a car if you get my drift  (God I really must stop joking about that kind of thing otherwise I’ll get the reputation of being the ‘bother girls’ of this thread !). Loving your purple headed mountain wedding story as well…it cracked me up !

DC – now I know you really are a girl after my own heart…I am a pint drinker too…a hangover from Uni days just like you  ! The wedding that you are going to sounds lovely, it must be so nice to go a small intimate one for a change. And I know that you are going to look lovely too  !!! 10 stone 10 is a perfectly perfect weight !! The more voluptuous the better is what I say, give DH something to get stuck into!! Actually I am the same as you I usually hover around the 9 stone 10 mark but come the winter (with all the Toad in the Hole and the Red Wine) it piles on. Try not to let it get you down, we are all swings and roundabout weight wise and at least we don’t have to shove cocaine up our noses or throw up after every meal just to stay thin….live life hun…and enjoy the ride !

Pri – where are you my lovely and how is tx ? You have got some great news to come back to FF for…..the gang is on it’s way with *** number one, just 3 more BFP and 1 BFAP needed to make it all perfect !  

Anyway ladies I am at home to day as I was up all night with a nasty bladder infection (sorry TMI !) so I am having to drink about a million gallons of water (Claudia I think I am starting to know how you felt with OHSS…no orange discharge for me…how much did that make me laugh  …in a nice way, not that I’d wish that on anyone!)

Right girls I had better go as I look like I have slept with a coat hanger in my mouth as the smile is so big ! Claudia thank you so much for making my day and making FF so worth while and to the rest stay positive girls…this is the first in a long line of success stories.

Loads of love to all as always. 

Jazzy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## claudiaderi (Nov 29, 2004)

Girls you've made me all cry with your congrats.   You are the only ones I have been able to share this news with except for my mother-in law and my bestfriend but they couldn't get excited about it cos they're too cautious about it too.  Its such a shame cos we imagined cracking open the champagne the day I would discover I was pg but we are just trying to take each day as it comes.  DH has said he will feel better when we have the first scan in the 31st of this month - hopefully this time there will be more than just a sac. He will probably have the champagne then - and I'll have a sip too. 
As I'm writing this I'm watching that series ' Driving mum and dad mad' - omg those kids are scary but do you know what some of those parents are worse.

I had to take another test today as it was the official test day and I had to ring the hospital with the result.  Silly me tho, instead of using
another Clearblue which I used twice in the last few days I used a cheap one that I had which you use first day of missed AF.  I got up at 3:40 for a wee and then woke again at 6:00 and tested then.  I got paranoid cos I expected the line to be darker but the hospital said it didn't matter as all tests vary and thats why the advise using Clearblue - well I wish someone there had told me that b4!  
I asked if the AF pains I'm getting were normal and she said it was perfectly normal to get this at the beginning and in fact people feel like they are getting AF.  Still knicker checking - I'm sure I will do that until the baby is born!!! Still not registering though - I keep feeling like this is temporary again and cant imagine myself ever getting to hold my own baby.  I will take your advice on the positive thoughts Libby I'm sure they will help me calm down.  I really hope you will tell us what happened today - I really wish you had bcos we all need support and if you log on again tonight please tell us what happened cos now you got me worried.
Jazzy, Pri and DC looking forward to you guys joining me so we can compare notes.  ( I haven't entirely given up on my secret little idea of it sill happening to Libby too 
I was a bit worried about looking up my edd just in case I jinxed things but the curiosity got the better of me and I think its 23rd April ( if I worked it out properly).
Girls thanks again for your positive support over the last few months - its been invaluable. I'm so glad we have our little group.


----------



## Libby Hannah (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi everyone

So lovely to log and see all the celebration   .

Jazzy - sorry about your waterworks - nasty business - must be all that vigorous   !!!  Hope its better soon and you can get back to something more interesting than water!

Pri - hope your far east travels are going well. Missing you so much and looking forward to you logging on again soon

DC - your posts are beginning to rival Jazzy's for length - impressive. The wedding sounds lovely and I have nondoubt you will look stunning. Next time you worry about your weight bear in mind that a little extra is recommended to optimise chances of conception. In the study I read they recommended a body mass index of no less than 24.

Claudia - hang in there my lovely and keep   . Cant wait to hear about your scan on 31st!!! Just lovely to think of your little one nestling in there and making himself / herslef comfy! Have your dd in my diary already!

So, I'm ready now to talk about the home study although the moderators advise against too much detail of content (as nasty people wanting to adopt for wrong reasons may use it) so we'll focus on the emmotional. From talking to other people who have adopted you get one of two types of social worker. Either a very supportive one who helps you learn through the process as well as finding out about you. Or the type who considers you "guilty until proven innocent" and wields the sword of superiority and power throughout. I'm afriad our assigned lady is the latter. The words I have put in quotes were actually her's and said within 5 minutes of meeting us. The rest of the two hours was not significantly better. She made us feel like criminals despite our lack of any experience with the law or social services. She told us our parenting experience is irrelevant as adoption is completely different. She offered nothing in the way of support. The only highlight was that she tried to patronise Zac and he is wise enough even at 3 to understand when this is happening and put her in her place with the kind of brazen replies only a little one can!!

I am incredibly disappointed by her and need to find a way to get through the 6 month study without going completely  . We knew it would be invasive but I wasnt prepared for it to be downright unpleasant. I hardly slept on Friday night I ws so stressed out by it! We have a three day course starting in September and after this we have to see our SW once per week to the end of the year so I need to find some coping mechanisms. I know you guys will be there for me and I have bought some lavender candles (!!!!) - any other advice would be welcome!

Without being too boastful we are pretty good parents - much better than I thought we might be and Zac is the most balanced, chirpy, healthy kid I know. I know adoption presents extra challenges but surely we have something of a head start!

Enough ranting - so glad you guys are there for me. I just have to put my head down and battle through - the end result will be worth all the effort!


----------



## jazzyminky (Jan 29, 2006)

Hey Girls

I was just coming on for a quick check tonight but you knwo me I can't resist...especially when they are definetly thigns to say. I will be quick though and Libby for you my lovely I just couldn't let this one go !

Claudia - I need you to know that I AM STILL SMILING !!!!!    Everytime I think of your lovely news my heart lightens and I just smile....it is such a high I am loving it and I so so so want you to stay positive. Do imagine holding you baby and all the amazing things that Libby and DC have recommended....live the dream and know that you are one more step to getting there. Your post was so full of intrepidation and fear (which I can totally understand even though I have never been there) that I just want to give you a massive hug  and take a wand and fast forward to your first scan and then to April 2007 ! I am so so honoured to be able to share your wonderful news with you...even when others don't know yet and just want you to know that if I could bottle up hope and courage and anything else that will help you get through this then I would and I'd FedEx it straight over ! Chin up girl....I know you can do it !!

DC and Pri - how are things girls ? Pri there is so much to catch up on best you get reading and I am sure you have oddles to tell us too ! DC have you had a lovely weekend ?

Now Libby you are the reason I couldn't resist posting tonight...DH is already shouting at me but hey 'In sickness and in health' and all that. I think they should add on 'and friends in need'. I am so utterly appauled by your home visit story that I am reeling. Who the bl*ddy hell does that woman think she is. I work in the Public Sector and I would have hauled one of my lots a*se over the coals and back if they had treated someone like that. Innocent until proven guilty !!! I am gobsmacked ! She clearly has a 'God Complex' and Zac was right to shoot her down in flames...just goes to show that he probably has an intellect higher than hers !! I am so proud of you for staying positive and vowing to fight this  !! From all the love and support that you offer on this sight I know you are obviously an amazing Mum and we are lucky to have you and so will any child you give a home to...actually on second thoughts....can I move in please ? I am very quiet and can be clean and tidy if fed properly and shown some affection ! All joking aside my lovely you keep that iron resolve going and know that we are here every single step of the way and I for one wouldn't have it any other way. Massive masive    to you. You rant all you want to us.....and you know where  if you it !!!!

Right ladies I am off before I get divorced so be good and take it easy. Loads of love to you all as ever.

Jazzy xxxx
P.S. The whole 'weeing battery acid' is now much better thanks....sorry TMI !!!!!!  [br]: 15/08/06, 19:47P.S. Libby I forgot to say...is there any chanc eyou can ask for another case worker...or I can arrange for that case worker to meet with an unfortunate accident   !! 
Jxxxxxxx


----------



## Libby Hannah (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi everyone

Just to say that we are off on holiday today to the Suffolk coast until 1st weekend in September - I know - 2.5 weeks - how sneaky is that! I will check in occasionally but probably not every day. Will be busy with those sand castles!

Jazzy thanks for your lovely message - it makes me feel so loved and supported. We are considering asking for another SW actually but we'll think about it whilst relaxing on holiday and sort some action out when we get back. 

Claudia keep   . Do you have a feeling yet whether its a boy or a girl? (or both!)

You are all so amazing and this is the best group ever! Lots and lots of


----------



## DC (May 9, 2005)

Just a quicky, I'm just of to a meeting.  I just wanted to wish you a happy holiday Libby, I echo everything Jazzy said about the social worker  (sorry I know that's cheating a bit but I'll add more when I have time.)  And there's you saying you don't have the support role in the group jazzy,   you are one of the most supportive people I've ever know and don't you forget it!!!

   I'm completely appalled by it.  I also work in the public sector and as far as I'm concerned that type of behaviour is just not acceptable.  I know that they need to protect children and be sure that people 
adopting are suitable but that can be done in a civilised and friendly manner.

Claudia, I hope you're feeling OK hun I still smile and get a bit excited everytime I think about you.   

Pri, I hope you're having fun in Singapore and Hong Kong, we miss you though!! 

I'm off to the wedding tomorrow night so might not get to log on again till Monday if I can't get on tomorrow.  If that's the case have a lovely weekend all, I'll  be thinking about you.

Love and hugs   

DC xx


----------



## claudiaderi (Nov 29, 2004)

Libby, what a horrible experience - I dont know how you managed to keep sane through it all. Do you think maybe it was a little test to see how you would react - or am I just being naive. I was just thinking maybe you get some couples who would lose their temper with the s.w, do you know what I mean? Anyway, thats too horrible to be true. Looks like there are a few of us that work in the public sector but I have to say I have come across a lot of people like that - I probably would ask for someone else and just say how you were made to feel if they ask why. I will ask my friend at work tomorrow, the one who's adopting too. I think she's had a bout 4 social workers cos they keep leaving. Maybe your one will too!! So whats going to happen next? Thanks for your positive words for me by the way. Whereabouts are you going in Suffolk - we want to take a short break too?

Jazzy - thanks for thinking about me - I hope this makes you feel more positive that it will happen to you too soon. Yes, my post was full of fear cos I'm s******g myself really. I am trying to be relaxed and not think about it too much and I am much better than I was last year with my second pg. There is nothing I can do if it all goes wrong again so I just have to just keep calm and grounded.

Yesterday I had a bit of a scare, my IBS has flared up - the hospital has said its probably the hormones anyway I had to go to the loo and I saw a tiny spot of pink as big as this O and I panicked. In those few seconds all the emotions from my last 2 miscarriages came back and reminded me of how I will feel if I lose this one too. I spent the rest of the day knicker checking - but luckily there was nothing. My best friend said it could have been capillaries from straining (IBS) and I suppose that has happened to me b4. 
My OHSS seems to be less uncomfortable but I'm still huge - in fact a work colleague had the cheek to come up to me yesterday and ask me if I was pg - I though **** - I've only known 1 day and someone has asked me - how weird is that. Then today someone else asked a friend of mine at work if I was pg so I know people have noticed this huge bump of mine so I'm gonna have to put them off the scent. Maybe a bottle of vodka on my desk might do the trick! 

Anyway - not sure if you guys will be interested in all the details - I hope you will cos I want to keep you updated for when its your turns.

Pri - hope your trip went well. Let us know when you are back.
DC how are you doing? Hope you have fun at the wedding - dont get too drunk 

Claudia

[br]: 16/08/06, 21:02Hi girls, have not had a good day - the worst thing happened, knew this was too good to be true. I've had a bit of spotting. It was just a bit grey and now its pink. I know there is nothing I can do so I just have to prepare myself. I've read loads about spotting and I know it can be normal and I know it can mean the on start of m/c - time will only tell. With my last pg I had spotting just before test day and it got really heavy that I thought AF was def on its way - that one though ended up being a blighted ovum. How unlucky can we be - all three of ours IVFs have resulted in BFP but they all seem destined to die. They have said I have got slightly elevated NK cells so I took an extra steroid pill today just in case. I'm also going to up my cyclogest cos I'm sure thats what they'll tell me to do when I ring them tomorrow. 
I told DH yesterday that I felt different - empty. He laughed and said i was being paranoid - with both of my m/c I had a funny feeling something was wrong. I wish it was just paranoia cos I dont know what will be next if I lose this one too. We dont have any frosties and even if we did there is obviously something wrong - as I cant seem to hold on to these pgs. 
I will update tomorrow - hoping that I may have better news. Sorry for no personals but feeling a bit s**t and want to just put my feet up on the sofa and try not to cry.
Claudia[br]: 17/08/06, 21:03Me again - things have calmed down - or rather, I have. No more spotting for now, I think the increase in cyclogest must have helped. Am going to the hospital tomorrow for a beta test which should tell me if everything is normal or not. Will let you know what they say.

Hope you guys are having a good weekend.
Claudia


----------



## DC (May 9, 2005)

Claudia honey, I'm so sorry we weren't around to help you through your difficult weekend.    I hope everthing's OK and it's just normal spotting, maybe a bit of delayed implantation bleeding.    Let us know how you get on today, you're in my thoughts and I'm keeping everything crossed. 

Huge hugs and lots of love   

DC xx

PS Hi all I'll be back later with a normal post (war and peace for me then!! )


----------



## jazzyminky (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Girls

Sorry I have been so rubbish at updating this weekend...I am at work so this is going to be really quick otherwise I'll be for the high jump (DC...you sooo bring out the rebel   in me goodness only knows what will happen when we all (hopefully)eventually meet up   !)

Clauida - this one is for you my lovely. So so so sorry that I haven't been around. It must be horrible. Glad you are feeling a little better today and hope the news at the hospital is positive    . Thinking of you tons so let us know what happens....and yes you can tell us all the ins and outs of your pg...I don't mind at all  !

I'll do a longer post when it is 'legal'   and I am at home    !

In the meantime loads of love to you all, especially you Claudia !  

Jazzy xxxxxx


----------



## claudiaderi (Nov 29, 2004)

Just a quick update - after a nerve racking 2 hrs this morning I got my test results back and I was so expecting bad news. My numbers are 1600 which are perfect - she even told me that the average is 1200.  I cried.  It was the first time since we started this IVF journey 18 months ago that we've had a phone call from the hospital with something positive.  Girls I think i have diagnosed myself as a compulsive worrier - I should feel happy about the numbers but knowledge is dangerous.  i know that betas count for nothing unless you have two in a row and they are doubling.  DH has told me to stop reading so much and maybe I will stop questioning things and relax.  I think he is probably right.

DC - not long now till your appt - are you excited?  What hospital will u have your tx at and do u know their stats?

Jazzy - What about you, have u decided what your next step will be?

Pri - where are you?  I want to know about your trip.

Libb - I had a long chat with my friend who's adopting and she has just had a 5th SW quit!  Are you with an agency or a local authority?
She was v surprised that you had such a bad experience.  Whats happening now?

Speak soon
Claudia


----------



## jazzyminky (Jan 29, 2006)

Girls

Just a very quick one from me tonight (honest  ) as I am kn*ackered. Just wanted to say Claudia I am so pleased that you had great news and worrying is perfectly normal when you want something this badly but we are here for your worry and worry free days so just shout ! I am feeling really   for you though and sending loads of happy thoughts and love your way   !

DC - how are things chickpea ? Like Claudia says when is your appointment ?

Pri - I am having bad withdrawl symptoms now...where are you girl   we miss you and have so much to tell you !!

Libby - I have been telling people about the appalling attitude of you SW and they have been horrified ! Flippin well shame on her if she can't see how great you are....we should start up a "We love Claudia" thread on FF and make her log on !  

To answer your question Claudia we are probably going to have break until the New Year but I am pretty sure I'll cave before then and have one before Christmas.... after all Christmas wouldn't be Christmas unless I get to pee on a stick   ! 

We have got a nice B/H planned seeing lots of friends etc so that will be good and it is our wedding anniversary tomorrow so we are out for posh nosh in Reigate (The Dinning Room Pri....oooo get me !) so things are pretty darn good at the moment.! We are off to French France on 4th September on a   holiday God help us...can't think of the last time that I was on a bike that wasn't screwed to the ground (at the gym...I am not a  !) I have said to DH that as long as there are plenty of vineyards on the way I am a happy girl why break the habit of a lifetime   ! 

Right girls I am not off to Bedfordshire just yet but getting close so I will say night night and more soon.

Oodles of love to you all  

Jazzy !


----------



## Libby Hannah (Apr 11, 2006)

Really quick one girlies to thank you for all your support and to say to Claudia - hang in there darling - we know you will have a beautiful baby next year! So pleased that things are working out for you. I know its scary but you can do it - you really can.
Have to go as have been online doind secret work already for too long and am supposed to be on holiday . Feeling very relaxed and dont care about the SW at the moment so that s a good sign!

More when I get back on 2nd Sept - will be thiking of you on 31st Claudia


----------



## DC (May 9, 2005)

Hi girls

Just a quick one from me, I've got a few things to do before I leave work and don't want to be here till midnight!!

Claudia, I'm so pleased about your trip to the hospital, like Jazzy says I'm feeling very    about you, I'm sure you'll have a beautiful baby this time next year.  I'll keep everything crossed for the 31st. 

Jazzy, my appointment is next Tuesday 29th Aug.  I'm not expecting too much from it but at least it'll get the ball rolling.  I think I'll have to miss this month's IUI too as I'll be on a hen weekend in Bristol next weekend and that's the crucial time, but I don't mind too much, it's nice to have a bit of a break.  

How was your anniversary?   How many years?  I hope you enjoyed your lovely meal.  It's my (oops sorry our) 7 year anniversary on Sunday, not sure how that happened, it seems like only two minutes ago since I was a young slip of a girl getting engaged   We've got some friends coming over at the weekend so with the combination of the anniversary and visitors me thinks there'll be plenty of  .  You lucky thing, going to France, my mouth's watering at the thought of the cheese and pate and wine (you can keep the cycling bit though ).  The best thing about having the appointment next week is we'll finally have a better idea of timescales and can get some time off booked, even if we can't go anywhere we can at least have some time off together to look forward to.

Pri, where are you honey?  Let us know you're OK, we miss you.  

Libby, I'm glad you're feeling better about the SW and having a lovely holiday.  That's the spirit, don't let the   get you down!!!  How's lovely Zac?  Is he enjoying his hols?

I've had a pretty grim week.  The wedding was beautiful at the weekend, (apart from the torrential rain) everything went perfectly and as it was such a small group we were all involved, other than my own, it's the best wedding I've ever been to.  So that was Friday, but then on Saturday   arrived with a vengeance, I was in so much pain, I actually felt sick on Saturday night and had to go to bed at 10 o clock.  Then this week my poor Mum's been feeling unwell so she went to the docs and she has all kinds of things going on, her blood pressure is so dangerously high they sent her for and ECG (which luckily was fine), she's got a chest infection and then the hospital rang her to say she had to go in for a biopsy following her scan (gynae issues) as an emergency today.  She was completely in bits bless her.  So we took her in today and it turns out it's not an emergency at all, it's the procedure the gynaecologist suggested when she went to see him last month, but the way they phrased it on the phone was that they'd found something so she had to get a biopsy.  Stupid hospital      Anyway because she's really not well and her blood pressure is really high the doctor told her to reschedule for a weeks time to give her a chance to get better before they give her an anaesthetic.  I'm still worried but more relieved than I was yesterday, we feel like it's all manageable stuff now, whereas last night we all had sleepless nights thinking the worst.  I really wish people would think before they speak, especially with something like this.

Anyway ladies, I'd better get my work finished and go home for a well deserved glass of wine. 

Heaps of love and hugs to you all     

DC xx


----------



## jazzyminky (Jan 29, 2006)

Hey DC

Looks like it is just you and me left for the time being with the others being away so thought I would drop you a quick one   .....honest   !

Really sorry to hear your Mum has been poorly and what were the hosptial thinking putting the fear of God into everyone...honestly ! When I have got more time I'll tell you how a doctor casually dropped into a telephone call that my Mum had throat cancer (thankfully she recovered) I was mortified and just burst into tears !! 

Hope you have a lovely anniversary  on Sunday...7 years...you get less for life these days   ! Seriously though congratulations to you and DH. It is my Mum and Dad's Golden Wedding anniversary tomorrow...50 years imagine that ! Enjoy your weekend with your pals too ! Kick back and relax   if you know what I mean !

We were 4 years yesterday and had a lovely time, the meal was perfect !

Anyway got to dash but loads of love to you and your Mum !

Claudia - I am still smiling hun...hope you are too !  

Pri - Seriously missing you now !!   Hope you are OK.

Libby - so pleased you are feeling better and hope you have a lovely holiday  

Big hugs and love to you all. 

Jazzy xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## claudiaderi (Nov 29, 2004)

Hi everone, thought I drop a quick line b4 DH has a go and tells me to 'stop looking things up on the Net'-- as if I do!!! 

Its my wedding anniversary too - tomorrow in fact and we both forgot! Isn't that mad we all got married in the same week -thats a sign. 8 Years for me - so looks like we're all doing something right. 
DC hope you enjoy yours and make the most of the . Did I say that I put grape fruit juice in a wine glass and pretend its wine - I have a good imagination! Have you got all your questions lined up for next week - make sure you're prepared cos you will only end up thinking of things you should have asked when you get back home. Good luck. 
Sorry to hear about your mum - it makes me bloody angry how these inconsiderate most of these doctors are, these days. I'm glad things are calmer now.

Jazzy - Glad your meal went well - was it romantic? What kind of restaurant? We have my brother in law coming over from abroad this weekend for the Notting Hill Carnival but he's staying with us tomorrow so our romantic meal will be for 3!
Keep on smiling.

Libby - hope you are enjoying your hols and remember to let me know whereabouts in Sussex you are staying - we want to do some weekends away in September. Thank you for thinking about me.

Pri? Hello- where are you? Are we gonna have to sent PC Jazzy out looking for you? Hope everything is okay.

I have to say that this week has to be the slowest week I've had -EVER! I'm feeling a bit calmer ( she says still wearing a rosary everyday and not even religious!) but still knicker checking everytime I go to the loo and 'thanking god' each time. Did I say I was feeling calmer? 
Not many symptoms yet but I'm not going to worry. I have had a second or two of nausea but not sure if that is my imagination or not. I still feel af pains especially at night but not as bad as the first week. You know what else - this will make you smile. I've had about 4 erotic dreams  since I got pg, all with orgasm - apparently this is quite normal in pg - I looked that up on the Net, as I was beginning to feel like a perv! DH thinks its not fair- I say, yeah, it bloody well is - How many times did I not get a chance in the past - now, I can and get some sleep at the same time - how cool is that! 

Nothing new apart from that - still really worried about the scan next Thursday - so scared it will be a repeat performance of last time. I woke up this morning and thought - well I've had a chemical pg, a blighted ovum - whats missing oh yes an ectopic. I started feeling around my belly and was convinced I had a lump in my left side. I did say I was calmer, didn't I?

You guys all have a great weekend.

Claudia

[br]: 25/08/06, 22:32DC hope your appt went well today - let us know.
Hi to everyone else.
Claudia


----------



## jazzyminky (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Lovelies

Just a really quick one from me as I am at work and we all know what that means ...   !!

Just wanted to say the very best of luck for tomorrow Claudia, I'll be thinking of you and sending you loads of    and     ! I'll log again tomorrow night to see how you got on, if you feel up to posting that is.

DC - How did your appointment go, any news ?

Pri - Misiing you hun...hope you are OK.

Libby - look forward to hearing about your holiday.

Loads of love to you all....tomorrow night I promise !

Jazzy xxxxxx


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi ladies

Just to let you know that I am back, havent had a proper chance to catch up yet...

Claudia - Hope I got this right - BFP  OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG
       
What wonderful news to come back to            I am sooooo pleased for you honey !!!
I just dont know what to say - got  alittle tear in my eye - over joyed !!!

Jazzy, Libby, DC - Hope ur all OK and will catch up soon

Went for my prostap injection today (Day 21) - which basically works the same as sniffing 
Have my down reg scan on 13th Sept and if all goes well - will start my menopur injections...

Pri..xx

Pri...xx


----------



## claudiaderi (Nov 29, 2004)

Hey Pri, welcome back.  Nice to know that you have started your IVF journey.  How u feeling?  This is the exciting bit - no worrying at this stage .  Remember its now that you should start to drink loads of water. I've heard that protein shakes are really good for egg quality too.  I'm very excited for you - i know this year is going to be the one for all of us.

DC, dying to know how your appt went.

Jazzy, hope you're not working too hard 

Libby are you back from your hols - let us know how it went.  I wanna go away too!

Well I suppose I should let you know how the scan went.  I was so nervous that when I was lying there my body went into this mad involuntary shaking.  The consultant kept laughing at my pessimistic attitude and said to my husband that I must be fun to live with! Thanks!  I had drunk too much water as he couldn't see a bloody thing so again I panicked.  I had to go and empty my bladder.  i can never get it right - either too much or too little water.  He located the sac and saw the egg yolk and at first wasn't able to see the fetal pole ( baby).  He said it was located so deep and cos of the mass fluid I had visability was poor.  He had to keep pushing on my belly to get a pic of the baby.  We eventually saw this pulsating which was the heartbeat and at that point I was able to breathe again!  He wants me to go back in a weeks time so we can see it better.  he seemed to be quite happy but i was still concerned that he hadn't mentioned anything about the heartbeat - i thought that they took the beats per minute at this stage.  Maybe it would have been to difficult to do.  it looked like it was beating pretty quick to me though.  

Funny, I thought I would have burst into tears, when i saw the baby for the first time but I think I was so overwhelmed by anxiety that all I felt was relief that finally there was something there - even though it was a grey splodge. 
DH was very happy but again I think relief was the overriding emotion - I dont think he would have known how to cope with me had it all gone terribly wrong again.  

So the waiting continues - like I've said b4 - we girls are always waiting for something.  This time though I will enjoy this week with my baby and not worry about what next week will bring. What will be will be - for now I know he/she is there pumping away.  
I cant wait for you girls to join me.

Claudia


----------



## jazzyminky (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Girls

Just a quick one from me tonight as I need to pop out but I promise a 'Jazzy Special' at the weekend when I have a bit more time  

Claudia - I have been thinking about you all day and couldn't go out with out checking so I am so glad you posted ! Absolutely fab news about ickle baby heartbeat   !! I am so pleased it went well and really glad that you are going to enjoy the next week...just the 3 of you ! Over the moon for you, you give us all hope !!

Pri - whooooooooooooooooo hoooooooooooooooooooo you are back    we have missed you so much and really pleased that you have started tx again. Can't wait to hear how you get on...come on let's make this one baby number two for the group...that would be so cool !

Libby and DC - hope you are both good too loads of   !

Got to dash but thanks for putting the smile back on my face...it has been a tough day   !!

Love as always to you all and keep smiling and     !

Jazzy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hey guys

Claudia - That is wonderful, must have been such a magical moment fo ryou both - How very exciting, so glad it went well - cant wait to hear how next week goes

Jazzy - How are you my lovely - Its great to be back, have missed u all too - feels like I was away from you all for ages

Libby and DC - Hope ur both OK

I dont think any of my symptoms have kicked in yet - apparently its supposed to be like going thro an early menopause !    Was a little tearful yesterday, think my SIL might be pg, havent been told but you know when u just get that feeling - We dont really get on and she hasn't been very supportive of my tx - so she doesnt know that Im going through IVF now..    I told you about her before 
She miscarried last year - but then made comments like, at least I know I can get pg, must be quite hard for you not knowing     

Anyway sorry for going on - Chat soon

Pri..xx


----------



## claudiaderi (Nov 29, 2004)

Oh Pri, I know what you mean about the SIL.  I have had a similar experience with my own sister and I am always getting paranoid everytime I see her with a bit of a belly.  I feel terrible feeling that way as she is my sister but I cant help it.  She wasnt very supportive when I went thru my last txs and the miscarriages and in fact said thats why most women wait till they are 2 wks before they tell people they are pg. Well guess what - i havent told her!

I was told that I could feel menopausal symptoms during IVF but I must be one of the lucky ones as I ve never had any side effects.  I think it helps by not knowing what the side effects could be cos then you could end up waiting for them to happen.  

I'm so glad you are on this journey too - I'm positive it will work for you.  If you ever have anything to ask me - please dont hesitate.

Have a good weekend everyone

Claudia


----------



## Libby Hannah (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi everyone

Back at last and its lovely to be home. We did have a wonderful holiday and amazingly had great weather even though it was the UK - thats the secret of the suffolk coast - very dry but dont tell anyone!!! Claudia we were in Aldeburgh which would be lovely if you fancied a weekend there. Twoish hours by car or train. Stay at the Brudenell hotel if you go for the weekend.

Zac was on great form and bashed down all the sandcastles I built. DH and I were very relaxed and for a few weeks let any worries drift away. Also not a social worker in sight.....! On that subject she continues to be a cow - got back to a snotty letter from her in response to DH's request that we move some of our sessions to fit more easily around his work. In her letter she said perhaps he needed to consider how he would fulfil his role as father to a second child given that his work isnt flexible...! I wonder who all these people are that she normally meets that are able to take off 1 morning a week for 3 months (yep 14 sessions in all!!) without their employers complaining! Anyway - we'll get through it together and for a few weeks we dont have to see her as we are going on a 1 day a week course about international adoption as part of the process - should be quite fun and we get to meet other couples who are adopting internationally. starts on the 7th.

Claudia so sothrilled to hear your scan went well - its a magical time for you and once you get past the 12 weeks I am sure you will feel amazing and be able to start shopping for tiny clothes! On the erotic dreams thing , this was a very marked symptom of my pregnancy with Zac especially in the 2nd trimester. It actually got embaressing as not only did I have nightime dreams I also found myself "thking from my pants" during the day especially in boring meetings at work. Men I wouldnt have looked twice at in the office suddenly became sex on legs and I was caught a number of times with someone asking me a question in a meeting and me being unable to answer because i had misssed what they siad whilst fantasising about a "session" with them. enjoy it while it lasts but you'll be relieved to know its not permanent!

All you gals having anniversaries - how lovely!! We were married in March so I cannot join you for a while in the celebrations but I feel sure all this romance is a good omen.

Pri - hurrah you are back!!!! Keep us posted every step of the way with your treatment darling - we want all the details and as Claudia says we are counting on you for no 2!

DC and Jazzy - well done you two for keeping the thread so active whilst the reast of us skived off.   You are truly sterling members! Relly excited about your appointment DC - what happened - dish all the details!

So nice to be logged on again girlies and to have so much going on with you all


----------



## jazzyminky (Jan 29, 2006)

Good afternoon my lovelies !

How are we all today…so lovely having everyone back…just need to get DC on board now…where are you chickpea?

Claudia – you seem to be a little more relaxed which is fab. Hope that you are enjoying your week and not long until your next scan now so stay chilled and start doing cool things like just having cravings for the sake of it…because you can ! I am determined that when I get pg (see what I am doing there girls…remaining positive) that I am going to wake DH up in the middle of the night and send him to the 24 hour Tescos for kippers and bourbon biscuits…or something equally obscene! Can’t wait   !! Then I can do that really whining female things like “oh go on…I am carrying your baby”, so not the kind of thing I’d do but you know what ….I am going to do it anyway ! Gosh I am in a rebellious mood today ! Loving your stories about your erotic dreams…and yours Libby…roll on pregnancy! There are a couple of really dishy officers at work and I occasionally drift of in boring meeting thinking…oooh what if and I am not even pregnant….how naughty ! It is only when the meetings are really boring, honest! Anyway hun keep smiling and taking it easy! 

Pri – So so lovely to have you back,  I am so pleased that you are posting again and can’t believe that you are on to the IVF…I’d better get a shifty on girls, don’t want to be left behind ! Hope that you are feeling OK and don’t worry to much about symptoms, I am sure that everyone must be different ! I should think also that if you have got ‘that’ feeling that SIL is pregnant then you are probably right….sorry to be the bearer of news like that but I think a women’s intuition is amazing (they make the best Detectives and Interviewers but don’t tell the boys that !). I can usually tell way before anyone else when someone is pg…they call me the ‘witch’ at work because I always guess ! Don’t let her get you down hun…insensitive thing that she sounds like she is. People can be such a pain in the   especially your relatives.

Libby – so great to have you back and really pleased that you had a good time on your hols, I am now tempted by the Suffolk coast myself, we have never been there. And OMG seriously give me the address of this SW because she is getting right on my t*ts ! I’ll send the boys round   and see how funny she finds that ! I have now got this vision of her that she is like the Wicked   of the West in the Wizard of Oz ! How up her own bottom can one person be! You are grown adults with a child, I think that you already know about flexibility and what it takes to make a family work !! I suppose really I should just chill and revert to my most favourite saying “what goes around comes around”..don’t think they will ever make me the Dalai Lama will they  ?

DC – hope that you are OK,  dying to know about how your tx is going. Hope you had a lovely anniversary with DH too, it is funny how so many of us are close together…and we will celebrate Libby’s in March too!

Well all sorts of news on my front really. Work is going great but stupidly busy and in January or February I am being sent out the FBI HQ in Quantico for a couple of weeks to see how they analyse violent crime out there. When I found out I was going I almost peed my pants  ….get me just call me Jazzy “Clarice Starling” Minky! There is every likelihood that I may actually spontaneously combust with excitement before I get there…which would be a bit of a bummer really so best I calm down !

I had a nice trip up to Scotland Yard yesterday too (goodness I am Miss Jetset at the moment…NOT) and took a (very cute looking) Detective Inspector up there from Surrey who had never been before, it was a tough job but somebody had to do it!! The lady I took him to see is a friend of mine (currently single) and we all went out for a few drinks after, his suggestion and as if I was going to say no….ooohhh no pleases don’t make me go to a bar with a devastatingly good looking guy    ! She texted me on the way home asking if he was ‘in demand’ I had to break it gently to her that he actually is very happy with his (allegedly equally gorgeous according to those who have seen her) girlfriend and that come November I’ll have to share an office with him….I won’t repeat what she called me, but the air was blue   ! Anyway I saw a guy up there I haven’t seen for about 7 years and he has lost some hair and gained some weight but told me I looked exactly the same and hadn’t changed a bit apart from a haircut. Now does that mean that I looked 34 when I was 27? Never know whether to take that sort of thing as a compliment !

Blimey this has turned into a Jazzy special hasn’t it . Well I have some good news and bad news for you all. The good news is that you won’t have to read a Jazzy special for a while now the bad news is is that I am not going to be able to log on for the next three weeks. DH and I fly out to Provence for a couple of weeks tomorrow and then when we get back I am off straight away on a residential course so don’t think that I’ll have access to the internet.  But if there is even a sniff of a WiFi connection to be had I’ll hunt it down like a Bloodhound and check on you all   !

When we do get back I am going to see how I feel but I think that it might be time to start tx again and get a couple in before Christmas, we have got 2 more IUI’s we can have on the NHS and then one free IVF, which is pretty good really but if they don’t work then we’d like to start private tx as soon   arrived on day 18 this month which is unheard of for me…it was really really heavy and only lasted two days….very odd and sorry probably TMI ! I am sure it will balance itself out. 

So my lovlies loads of luck with treatments and SW’s !! I will be thinking of you all and will look forward to writing off an evening and catching up with all the news when I get back. I love you guys so much and think I am going to really miss you all !

Right enough ramblings from me X Factor is about to start…God I love the auditions bit…it is all too much  !

Loads of love to you all

Jazzy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## DC (May 9, 2005)

Hi girls

Sorry I’ve been AWOL for so long, I feel like a bad FF now!   It’s been a crazy week, my Mum’s still not well so I’ve been up and down to her house, it’s been mad busy at work and the PC at home wasn’t working so I couldn’t log on! 

It’s sooooooo good to be back, I’ve missed you girls so much. 

Jazzy I can’t believe you’re not going to be here for 3 weeks,  it seems like we’ve always got someone missing at the moment.  Have a wonderful time on your hols and of plenty of relaxing and   and  !!!  Get you going to the FBI next year!!!  I’m totally jealous and very impressed. You’ll have to tell us if it’s really like it is in all those murder novels (I know I should read more relaxing things but you can’t beat a good murder mystery ).  Jazzy I love that people at work think you’re a witch, but there was me thinking I did have some kind of psychic powers, but it would seem that all of us IF ladies have the intuition and can tell when someone’s pregnant before they even know!!  The girls at work call me witchy poos (I think they’re not taking my gift seriously somehow ).  Although I did have a dream about engagement rings last night and people at work getting engaged then one of my team came in today with a big rock on her finger having been proposed to over the weekend, so it would seem the gift extends to other family celebrations.

Pri, welcome back honey, we really missed you.   Wow I can’t believe you’re already on your IVF journey.     I can feel good things happening to us this year ladies, I definitely think you’ll be number two bump for the thread.  Lots of luck with everything and we’ll be here for you every step of the way. 

Speaking of bumps, fab news about your scan Claudia,   you sound much more relaxed about it all, I’ll keep everything crossed for the scan this week too, is it Thursday?  It must have been such a relief to see that everything was OK, I know it’s all going to work out perfectly for you this time, you’ll have to keep us posted with all the symptoms and things so we all know what to expect (do you see how I’m being positive like Jazzy too!! ).  I’m particularly liking the sound of the erotic dreams  !  Libby I love yours too, although we haven’t got anyone particularly dishy at work so I can’t see me day dreaming over anyone in meetings but you never know, it’s one of the more fun side effects.

Libby I’m glad you had a good holiday hun, I’m with Jazzy about the SW though I can’t believe what a complete b***h she’s being .  I can’t believe that she thinks DH needs to show his commitment to his family by taking unreasonable amounts of time off work, surely the commitment to his family is shown by the fact that he works hard and provides for you, and that you have a perfectly happy healthy child already.  It’s all just crazy, I hope she either gets better or you get a new one.  Although I have to say you seem to be dealing with it better than the rest of us and we’re not even going through it, we’re all just so mad on your behalf.    Let us know how you get on with the international adoption sessions and meeting other people.

Well my appointment went well, the consultant put all of our details into his database and said we should be starting pretty soon and we needed to ring the centre administrator person to get a date.  He said assuming we get enough eggs he’ll be doing half IVF and half ICSI (if we don't get enough he'll do all ICSI), because as we’re unexplained they want to be sure that they try everything at once just in case the reason turns out to be something like my eggs having thick shells (technical term!! ) then they would only find out once they didn’t fertilise with IVF and we’d have had our one free go, so he’d rather cover more bases, which DH and I are both quite happy about.  So we rang the clinic and we’ve got a provisional EC date of 6th Nov.  It’s all very scary and suddenly feels quite real.  

When AF arrives I have to go and get all the blood tests (again) then they put me on the pill (I know how weird is that ), then a couple of weeks later I start the down regging injections, then wait for another AF then start stimming.  

We missed this month’s IUI again because it should have been at the weekend but I was away on a hen night (which was fab but I’ll tell you all about that in another post, this one is already reaching war and peace proportions ), and naturally DH wasn’t there for us to partake in the natural method (it being a hen night and all ) so this month is a true month off.  

There was always part of me that hoped the month before IVF was due to start a miracle would happen and I’d get pregnant naturally, like all those stories you hear.  You know the ones “they say that people relax and just get pregnant because they know the treatment is soon so they forget about it” I’d love to know who this “they” is who seem to know so much.  Anyway I digress, so I was a but disappointed that we’d missed this month but now I’m actually quite relieved, at least we won’t have any pressure on us at all this month and we can go into tx in the right frame of mind (whatever that is).  I’ll have a million questions for you ladies who have already experienced IVF, but I’ll leave them for another day, I’m still shattered after the hen weekend and my bed is calling (with perhaps a cup of tea and a magazine for a while )

OK ladies I’ll love you and leave you. Once again I’m so sorry for not being around in the last week or so, I promise it won’t happen again. 

You were always in my thoughts.   Love and massive hugs to you all 

DC xx


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi all

DC - Good to have you back girl..    Hope your mum is feeling better..  
That's great that they're looking at IVF and ICSI - at least they are doing everything theycan - got a good feeling for you hun - IF EC is Nov, that will come round so quick - only seemed like yesterday I was told EC could be Sep 25 and that was in July...  
It seems strange that they are putting you on the pill, it seems evryones tx is different so is sometimes difficult to compare..  Hope you can start asap hun...

I know what u mean about hoping to fall naturally before IVF - I did too - People always say 'dont try too hard' and it will happen when u least expect it - Strange that, going thro all this and being broke at the end of it - its a bit diffivult not to try too hard    

Jazzy - What do u mean you're leaving us  And for 3 weeks       What are we going to do without you and your hilarious posts  
Sounds like u have a busy few weeks ahead of u - hope u enjoy them all...
Feel free to bring the dishy 'colleague' round to the restaurant anytime (on me of course)..

Claudia - Thanks fo rthe understanding hun - its difficult as well when its a relative hey ?  How are you keeping ?  Is it all sinking in yet ?  Still on    - I certainly am for you !!

Libby - I'm definitely with the girls on SW      - How dare she ?  Its so unfair to have to go through all this sometimes - You see people falling pg all over the place that cant look after themselves let alone a baby - you dont see them knocking on their door and asking silly questions - The fact that you already are wonderful parents should show them how much you deserve to be parents again..

Bring on the erotic dreams - Cant Wait !!!!       

Well Im doing Ok, had some hot flushes and a couple of headaches - not too bad !!  Getting the sharp pains now and again near my ovaries - not sure if thats the meds....  Just waiting for AF to arrive and for my DR scan on 13th  - Cant believe Im getting so close to having the tx now... Scary but exciting
It was confirmed this afternoon by my mum that SIL is pg... I'm learning to deal with it - It just makes it harder coz we dont get on and I cant stop thinking about when she has it and the whole family will be there except me    oh well... 

Pri..xx

Pri..xx


----------



## claudiaderi (Nov 29, 2004)

Hi girls, nice to hear from everyone this week.  Just a quick one as I'm trying really hard to go to bed early this week.  Cos I'm on these steroids I dont  get tired and I know I should be feeling tired at this early stage so i'm making myself go to bed early.

Libby - glad you had a good holiday but what a thing to come back to.  I really dont wanna mention that b**** - I just dont understand where she is coming from - it winds me up just knowing that she exists!!  
I'm very happy about what you told me about what I have to look forward to - however DH wasn't when I told him 

Pri - sorry to hear about the old SIL but you will get used to the idea - and so what- you'll see it will be your turn next.  Believe in it.  Looks like you are having all the classic symptoms of the down regging by the way - hopefully they wont last very long. 

DC - nice to have you back.  Looking forward to hearing about your hen night.  I felt exactly the same as you re getting pg b4 IVF -  I think its very rare cos if anything people try evenharder cos they know its their last chance.  Anyway I was told we could still try naturally during the down regging so that means you still have a chance.  One bit of advice - if you are doing part IVF, part ICSI just remember if you get uneven number of eggs I would opt for the extra egg to be IVF.  If you have immature eggs they can be used for IVF but not ICSI as they have longer to mature in the dish if they are left as IVF but need to be used instantly for ICSI. 
I also thought it was strange about the pill - I've heard of it being used after Clomid has been used but as Pri said all hospitals have different protocols.  Which hospital are you going to - did you say?  Goodluck anyway.

Jazzy - gonna miss you Agent Starling - you are very lucky though.  Try and log in now and again even if you dont have time to write.

Nothing really to report. Have calmed down a bit cos I know I have to.  Still no symptoms apart from tingly nips and my huge belly - still got OHSS.  So many people are asking my work friends if I'm pg - it just looks so obvious.  I'm bigger than the girl who's 17 wks pg!!
I've only told my 2 close work colleagues who know about our IF.  But feel its a bit unfair that I cant keep it from everyone else until I'm further along.  Apparently my belly will go down by the 12 week when the placenta takes over - people are gonna think its weird my belly disappearing. 
Trying not to think about the scan on Thursday - still a bit concerned that baby might have given up this week - but apparently its normal to think that way for every scan.  Oh gosh  looks like I'll end up having a nervous breakdown then by the end of the pregnancy  

Will let you know it goes.
Goodnight
Claudia


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi claudia

Good luck for tomorrow hun, Im sure everything is going to be perferct
Want to hear all about it when you get back - How exciting

Do you have any tips for me - anything I should or shouldn't be doing ? Not drinking alcohol at all, have only had the odd cigarette (which I know is terrible), trying to drink lots of water...

Also did you have time off in the 2ww - Im hoping to take it off sick or at least a week of it
I have a wedding reception to go to 4 days later and am worried about going - A really good friend of mine tho, so dont want to miss it... Was looking forward to a good old boogie !!   

How long do you have to take the steroids for - I cant remember what you are taking these for ? Sorry...

Pri...xx

[br]: 6/09/06, 12:47
It is quiet here

Hope everyone is OK


----------



## claudiaderi (Nov 29, 2004)

I'm only going to be quick cosI want to update everyone but I'm sooo tired as we have been up for nearly 2 nights.  Had a bit of a scare but everything is alright.  We were in casualty till 4 this morning cos I was getting pains.  I was convinced it was over - we were both in such a foul mood this morning on the way yo the scan.  They couldn't do it in casualty cos there wasn't anyone trained - I felt like saying give it to me I know what to do!!!  Girls, this is really scary stuff this pg business - I didn't even want to look at the scan I was so convinced it was dead.  But no, I was happy - there it was, heart beating away.  I couldn't believe he was still with us.  I then dashed to my NHS scan which had been booked for me the night before and DH said only you could manage to get 2 scans and 2 opinions in one day!
I didn't tell them about the earlier scan and they did an over the belly one.. Wow the pic was so clear as she really zoomed in.  They spent an hour on me really having a good look to make sure there was nothing else there that could have been causing the pain.. They believe its all the cysts that have formed on my ovaries from the IVF.. I was really impressed with them - we seem to **** off the NHS all the time but I was happy with them today. 
DH wants me to stop checking everything on the Net, he says its making me paranoid and that sometimes knowledge is dangerous.  But I cant help it 

Sorry its been all me - I just wanted to let u guys know.

Pri - tips.  Water is the most important thing - I would leave a jug of water on my desk at work and get through about 2 litres a day.  Protein drinks are supposed to be good, evening primrose (but only up to collection).  Please, please - give up the ****. If you are only having one or two - is it worth it.  I'm sure u can do it.  Make sure you are relaxed and have a lot of me time.  Try doing things that increase those endorphins (spelling?)  Anything feelgood  - is good.
They say there is no proof taking time off helps but if you can they you should.  At least first three days you should be permanently on the sofa- preferably with your favourite non alcoholic drink, some snacks and a good film. 
No coffee at all and I would stick to 1 cup of tea a  day.. if you like tea, try the redbush (Roobius) variety, its a good alternative with no caffeine. 
Wedding will be fine but try not to bounce around too much but I'm sure a bit of booty shaking will be fine   Dont be tempted by the free booze tho - I know its hard.  A bit of champers to try should be fine though.  Hope this doesn't sound too strict but listen you only wanna do this once so you might as well give it your best shot.
Dont do anything strenuous in those 2 weeks not even carrying shopping.  I wish you all the luck in the world and I would love to have someone to share my paranoias with 

The steroids are to suppress my immunity which they believe may have rejected my last 2 pgs.  Fingers crossed that they are working.

Hi to you all by the way- hope everyone is fine.
Speak soon - off to bed.
Claudia


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Claudia - Oh I'm so sorry honey you had to go through all that, what a scare you must have had..
I am so so pleased that everything is ok, and he is all snuggled up there and happy in his mummy's tummy..
You must have been so relieved, and good idea ging back for the second scan..  Definitey helps to have a second opinion..
Sending u lots of cuddles and bubbles for the little one

      
        

Thank you so much for the advise hun, and its not strict at all - I do need to give up the **** - was naughty again yesterday - why am I so silly - I just got all worked up after the last 3 failed IUI's I started losing hope and thought I gave up smoking since January and it still didnt work - I know its no excuse, and I promise to do better now - Im out tonight and tomorrow but need to stay strong and remember that hopefully one day it will all be worth it !!  I hope I can join u soon

AF has arrived, so it's all go ahead as planned !

Hope everyone else is OK

Pri..xx


----------



## DC (May 9, 2005)

Hi Girls

Claudia I'm so pleased everything is OK with your little one,  you must have been so worried with the pains.   Well done you for getting 2 scans, I hope it made you feel more relaxed.  I'm sure everything will be fine, but I'm keeping all things crossed until that baby is born safely and healthily  (well not quite everything, I'll never get a BFP that way  )

Pri, well done you for asking all the questions, keep going, I'm taking notes of all the information so I'll know it all in a few weeks when it's my turn.  Don't beat your self up about the ciggies hun, I know it's not good, but beating your self up will only make you more stressed which will be equally as bad for you.  You've had them now, just move on and try to stay strong in the future (I know it's easier said than done, I gave up 4 years ago and still had a couple last weekend at the hen do ).  

I'm really struggling to decide what to do about work when we get closer to EC.  Our clinic is about 30 miles away and it seems like we'll have to go up and down a few times the week before EC for scans.  My job is quite busy at the moment and I'll end up getting my self all stressed about fitting appointments around work, so I was thinking I might try to take the week before EC and the week of EC off, I'm not sure if I'll get it off sick or not.  Does anyone know what the general rules from employers are about this?  I'm working on the basis that staying off for the full 2ww will drive me crazy with all the analysing every symptom so I might come back into work for that part.  Anyway honey lots and lots of luck with your tx, we're with you every step of the way, I'm sure you're going to be bump number 2.     

Hi Libby, how's things with you?  I hope you haven't got the post holiday blues too much.   I also hope there's been no more nasty episodes with your SW.  

Jazzy I know you're not there, but we miss you, hurry back!!! 

DH's step sister had a baby boy earlier in the week so we're going to see him tonight.  It sounds crazy but I was really happy that it wasn't a girl,  all the grandchildren on DH's side are boys, and I'd be completely over the moon to have boys or girls but I just felt that it still gives me the chance to be the first to do something.  I'll be so blessed to have a baby, and if I do have one and he's a boy I won't even care about all this but it's just nice to know that the door is still open for me to do something that everyone else hasn't.  I'm explaining this so badly I hope you know what I mean. 

DH and I have spent lots of nights apart in the last week with the hen do and him being away for work,  so we'll finally have a chance to spend some time together tonight  (after we've seen the baby) and go for a nice meal and chat about how we feel about the IVF now that it's looming.

Anyway lovely ladies, have a perfect weekend, Claudia an extra hug for your little bean so he knows he's loved and needs to stick around and stop scaring his mummy. 

Love and hugs to you all    

DC xx


----------



## Libby Hannah (Apr 11, 2006)

Hello everyone  
Sorry I havent been around much the last week. It was just manic coming back from holiday - you know that mad first "re-entry " week!!

Claudia - I am so sorry that you had such a scare - this isnt how its meant to be is it? All these horrible ups and downs for what is such a wonderful thing. Anyway - sooooo relieved to hear that the bean is still nestled in there beating away    . I think you cant help searching the net for all available info good and bad and judging from what you tell us you would probably be wore not knowing anyway! Keep     darling - you are doing so well so far.

DC - I do hope your Mum is better. I know from when my mum broke her shoulder earlier in the year how worrying and time consuming that can be and you really will need some time to focus on you in the next few months. Very exciting that you are talking dates for your treatment! You and Pri together - it will be so lovely! Dont feel silly about the having a girl to be first thing or the upset that that you SIL is pregnant thing. All of us on this board understand that you go through a whole range of stuff during this process and much of it isnt rational but all of it is understandable. We are all a little   and that's what makes us such a great group!

Pri - not long now honey til those lovely eggs begin to grow! Hope the down-regging isnt too horrid. I agree with Claudia - try not to smoke but move on from the negative emotion if you do! The most important thing is that you focus all your energy on your treatment and the baby (ies!) it will lead to. Remember the mantra "when I am a mother" not if... etc.  Just to add to the list of things to do a few of my friends who have had IVF were advised to drink one to two pints of milk a day - good for egg quality and hormone levels apparently.

Jazzy - cannot believe you are going to visit the FBI!!!!!!!!!!! How exciting is that!!!??  We'll miss you fro the next 3 weeks but no doubt you will have a few tales for us on return!

Had a fab week on the adoption front. Went on the first day of our 3 day course and met some lovely couples who are also adopting internationally - all actually from China apart from us. The SWs running the course are also great which makes me realise we have just been unlucky with ours. On the other hand we can contact the course SWs for support at any time so we may use them for our "foolish questions" . The course was great and we learnt a lot about the challenges to come. They showed a wonderful video of a little chinese girl who was adopted at 1 day, 3 months, 6 months and 9 months post adoption. She started off so tiny, sickly and withdrawn and was the most wonderful happy child by the end - it was amazing to see what a difference the lovely fmily in the video made to her life. It reminded me that whatever our SW is like it doesnt matter because it will be so worth it when our little one comes home with us! I also got in contact last week with a couple of Guatemalan orphanages that have been recommended to us and they were so helpful. The process is fantastically complicated but both these orphanages have english speaking people to help you all through it and of course lots of children needing homes. I know its a long haul but I feel so great about it all at the moment.

Lots of    to everyone and thanks for sticking with me even though you are all IVF (and beyond....!) girls now!


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi 

Libby - The three day course sounds great, glad you met some nice couples.. It really helps doesnt it !!  And its good to know that there are some nice SW's around..
It's so great that you have taken this path hun, and hopefully you will also be able to bring home baby soon..

DC - Its worth talking to your Personnel about it as every company is different - some may see it as medical and be supportive - My company have been quite good and allow me to work from home when I have appts - as long as its a maximum of two - next week I have three scans in the mornings so I may come into the office in the afternoons... On Mondays I work from home anyway so it is easier 
After my second IUI i took a week off leave to rest but this time I  am going to take it off sick as it is just never ending and soon I may not have any leave left...
Do they know at work ??  My DH started a new job last month and we were concerned about appt - but they have also been good and said he can have the time off for EC and ET

Claudia - Are you OK honey ?

Not much to report from me, but if you dont mind I have a couple of questions..
Should we avoid coffee just in the 2ww or all the way through tx - Is it OK to drink decaf coffee in 2ww
Unfortunately 2 yrs ago when I started ttc, I made a sacrifice to give up tea until I go pg (as I couldnt live without my tea)
Also I was told that this AF would be quite heavy for 3-4 days and I would have spotting for up to 8-10 days but I only had one proper day, 2nd day was spotting and now not much at all - Dont know if I should be worried?    I'm dr for IVF.. ??


It's all definite on the SIL front - her due date is exactly one week after my bday !!

Pri...xx


----------



## claudiaderi (Nov 29, 2004)

Hi everyone, sorry I haven't written for a while but am trying to keep off the Net for a bit and try and rest in the evenings instead. As I've said b4 DH thinks I get too negative after reading stuff and wants me to stop worrying - yeh right!

Pri - Tea is fine to drink - far better than coffee.  I gave up coffee myself but to be honest I was lucky if I had one a day.  With tea you can have quite a few cups but I stuck to one and had redbush as an alternative.  You might think coffee alternatives are disgusting but you can get really good chicory ones from the health shops now.  I would STAY CLEAR of decaf - you're better off with the normal stuff as they use a chemical process to remove caffeine which is worse. 

I wouldn't worry about AF the drugs affect people in different ways.  You should let the nurse at the clinic know though.  I always rang them for even the smallest things - thats what they're there for.

Are you feeling positive?  I hope so as it helps to believe that it will work.

DC - how are u doing.  I dint know about the general rules regarding time off but I know where I work we can have time off for hospital appts and I did this with my first IVF but I told them it was for gynea problems and tests.  This time round I just took time off but I work flexi times so am really lucky.  I would definitely have the 3 days after EC off at least.  Dont get yourself stressed with work  as you need to stay calm, relaxed and focused now. 

Libby - The course sounds great.  DH and I spoke about adopting one day too - I also like the idea of a little Chinese girl - I've always had a connection with all things Chinese.
Glad to know that the other SWs were 'normal' - looks like you were unlucky with yours.  So is Guatemala the only place you are considering?

Things have been up and down for me - still paranoid about all the aches and pains I get even tho the docs have told me its more than likely the ovarian cysts I'm still not convinced.  I rang DH up yesterday convinced I was losing the baby cos I had some really sharp pains at work.  I think I'm going to drive him to an early grave!  I got my NHS Scan appt for 12 weeks through this week and my first midwife appt for the 22nd - (still scared I might not make it and have to cancel like last time.)  They sent me a booklet too detailing labour options - you dont really want to read that! 
Wishing everyone loads of luck
Claudia


----------



## Libby Hannah (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi there everyone

Thanks for all your lovely replies and support.

Claudia - so sorry honey that you are still having some worrisome pains - it must be very stressful for you. Focus on that 12 week deadline and keep resting like you are. I am sure you will make it this time. In anticipation of that lets talk about labour for a minute. Before I go any further I will say that I am not going to tell anyone in this group the story of my labour as it wasnt one of those fabulous dreamy experiences with whale music and gentle reassurance from DH (!!!! ) -  and I dont think it helps to relive any negative aspects with you lovely girlies who will all be doing it yourselves shortly    However, what I will say is the following:

1. When you go to your antenatal class they will go on and on about a birth plan - something where you write down how you want it to be and what interventions etc. I personally think this is a road to more stress for yourself. How on earth is anyone supposed to know what an awesome experience like giving birth is like and what they will want from it? Also, who reads the birth plan during the event? Is it supposed to be a sort of powerpoint presentation where you turn the page and go to the next bit in amongst all the pushing?!!  Without exception all my friends who wrote a birth plan abandoned it. All those who didnt and went in with an expectation that they would do whatever felt right at the time were much less disappointed! Be very very careful of the "au naturel" brigade who look down on you for having drugs to help during labour - it not about the journey - its about getting there!!! In my experience 90% of the water birth and homeopathy club  end up with an epidural! If you dont need this fabulous but if you do then dont feel bad about it!

2. That brings me neatly onto point 2 - whatever happens during your labour you wont care at all once you have your baby in your arms so as with the current process we are all going through, the best thing you can do is not worry about the labour and focus on the end point!

Ok  that was all a little preachy wasnt it - I'll relax now! 

In answer to your question abour countries Claudia, you have to decide right at the beginning of the process so its firmly Guatemala for us.

Pri - Hope you are ok and the SIL pregnancy isnt getting you down too much. That stuff is so hard. On the non-caffeinated drinks thing be careful about too much redbush tea. It is stuffed full of copper and this is associated with miscarriage so I think its best to regards it like normal tea - one cup a day maybe.

DC - hope you manage to work things out with work and time off. As Claudia says you deserve to relax at the moment and focus on you. Its so hard to care properly about work when going through treatment isnt it? I'm sending you some    and a big  

Lots of love


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hey

Claudia - Oh honey, you poor thing - I know its easier said than done, and I keep saying that but please stay        Both the scans you have had so far confirmed everything is ok and Im sure the 12 week one will show the same.. It must be so difficult for you hun but pls stay strong and try not to stress..  Thinking of u honey and sending u lots of bubbles for luck and to cheer u up
           

Libby -  for all the info, how ever bad labour is I hope we do get to go through it... 
A friend of mine at work is adopting too now - She had IUI's, IVF and DIVF as her eggs were no good at all
She has just been given a date for her first visit the day before she goes on hols - I've been trying to get her to come onto the board and talk to a couple of people, but she's not ready yet

DC - How are you honey?

I started my first injection yesterday, hope I dont forget to do it every day
Next scan is on Monday

Cant believe we've started - DH and I are thinking of this one as our last go now - Not sure if I have the strength to keep trying - Its all getting too much, seems like our life is on hold because of it - and its disappointment after disappointment  

Pri..xx


----------



## Libby Hannah (Apr 11, 2006)

Pri

Just logged on quickly at the end of working. Your message sounded so sad I just had to reply. Big big     to you honey. I know its so so hard to keep     through all these treatments, drugs and disappointments but when you feel low think of Claudia and what she managed to do!! You can do it too I know you can! A few    for you and just to let you know I am thinking of you.


----------



## claudiaderi (Nov 29, 2004)

Thanks for all your positive thoughts - I feel like such a baby but its taken such a long time to get here.  Libby I didn't know that about Redbush - see I told DH I have to look everything up on the Net to check!

Pri - you sound so sad - please dont.  Be positve, especially now that you have started the treatment.  Dont put pressure on yourself by thinking this as your last treatment - it will make things harder.  It sounds strange but I went into it believing that IVF was the equivalent of sex that 'normal fertile people' have who get pg straight away.  You're young, healthy ( even healthier if you chuck out the **** ) and so there shouldn't be a reason why it wouldn't work.  Its really important that you stay positive in the run up you want to have really good healthy happy eggs growing in there.  I hope your DH has been doing his bit in the last couple of months too.

Thinking of you and sending you lots of positive vibes.
Claudia


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

both so much !!  I know I need to sort myself out (not one *** since Saturday) and before that was the odd one when I was out...  

Didnt help much when I got my Zita West book finally yesterday and now I wish I hadnt - Feel like I havent done much to prepare my body for the IVF, up until now I thought I was doing well...  Has anyone else been taking Vit C and Zinc etc - Im just taking Pregnacare and have been since January - thought that covered everything..?    I even called an Accupuncturist and they said I have left it too late to have that now too   
Also in the book it says to have lots of protein but not things like milk as that contains something ?? - but on here I've been reading that you should have a pint a day ?  (Altho it was quite late when I started reading the book last night and I was quite worked up)  

Claudia - Dont be silly, you do not sound like a baby at all - you're just concerned and worried which is understandable - It makes u wonder, we worry the whole time we're trying to get there - then whne we do its just another worry - Babe just try and enjoy ur pregnancy 

Libby - U ok honey ?  Thanks again for your message and the bubbles - Here's some back for both of you - We will hit the hundred mark soon

Pri...xx

Pri..xx


----------



## claudiaderi (Nov 29, 2004)

Pri - dont worry too much about Zita West.  I followed it religiously with my first IVF- not so much with the FET and I didn't even pick it up for this one.  Accupunture is good but being relaxed in mind and body is just as good ( says the worry wart!)  Both DH and I had accup.  with the first but didn't bother afterwards.  Think of all those millions of people that get pg everyday without any help.  The way I see it is we are using IVF to bypass our 'problem' of not being able to conceive by ourselves but once they put those embies in you then you should feel like every other person.  

Regarding the milk - I drank loads with the 1st bcos the hospital recommended it.  But only drank it moderately this time - and ONLY organic.  They say non-organic milk contains high levels of hormones that they pump in those poor cows that can disrupt our hormones -so thats probably what you read.
Hasn't Pregnacare got zinc in it - I'll have to check.  Remember though if your diet is fairly good you should get all your vits and minerals.  I did eat a lot of seafood before IVF which contains loads of zinc - but only bcos I love it so much and I know you have to be careful with it once you are pg. 

What stage are you at now Pri - whats next?  I really hope that you are able to calm down - if you think that accupuncture may at least help with that then you should go for it.  Relax, relax relax  - believe me this is the easy bit.  I actually enjoyed the building up to the IVF more than anything - I was at last doing something to achieve my dream.  

All the best sweetie


Claudia


----------



## jazzyminky (Jan 29, 2006)

Hello My Gorgeous Ladies ……………I’mmmmmmmmmmmmm back !!!

Only a flying visit though…sorry ! I have managed to get back from France earlier than expected so have just had a chance to log on and post quickly before I dash off to Cambridge for the week…I am such a ‘fly by the seat of my pants’ kinda girl !

There was so much to catch up on so I’ll try to remember it all and comment but please forgive me if I don’t….think the old grey matter ain’t what it used to be  !

Claudia – glad that you are feeling sort of OK, so sorry to hear about your scare it must have been horrible but just think it is not long now until that all important scan and the little fella (I assume we are just going with the boy theme and that you don’t actually know…Witchy Poos DC…any guesses as to the sex ? ) has hung in there so far so I reckon he is a keeper and is going to go the distance. Keeping everything crossed for you which let me tell you on a bike around France was quite a feat !

Pri – so thrilled that you have started treatment, your mind seems to be racing with so many questions and the girls look like they have been doing a stirling effort keeping  you informed with great advice. Try not to let SIL get to you either, hard I know but you are your priority for the next few weeks. Bless good old Zita too…blimey if it was as easy as she makes it out to be we would all be PG ! Remember you are only human and just try to do what you can. I know she is great but sometimes the expert’s moral high ground can make you feel rubbish and we need you to have lots of happy, positive thoughts right now!

DC – Great to hear that you have got your appointment all booked in. It is difficult with work as I think it is down to company policy as to what they let you have off. Strictly speaking with so many couples in the UK having to have FT they should pass some kind of employment law and make all our lives a lot easier. It is hard enough having treatment let alone not wanting work to think your are taking the   with time off ! How is your Mum by the way, hope she is feeling better. Great you and DH are getting to spend some time together too. My DH is being all cuddly today as he said that it has horrible that I have to go away for a week after being alone together for the last two….bless !!

Libby – I am so thrilled that you had a good experience on your course and met some like minded people and (thank the lord) some human SW’s !! It all sounds like it is coming together for you and I for one can not wait to take every step of the journey and support and learn from you. I am loving that everyone is at different stages of their journey and I am learning tons ! There is an article this month in Red Magazine about adopting from overseas but I haven’t read it yet and I am not sure it is that positive but maybe have a read and if it is a load of old twoddle you could write in and get a letter published …and win something nice ! Actually I know one of the girls who writes for the magazine as I was in it in March with some of my Analysts (an article about what women wear to work…they were gutted when they realised they could have had a much juicier article about women who help solve crime….morons…I did tell them what we did before we got there !) Anyway I was telling her about FF and how amazing it is that the net has allowed people to come together and support one another and she was well up for doing an article about it. She posted on the media board on FF but didn’t get any takers, there was a trip to London and a hair and makeup session on offer too ! So if we do all fancy meeting up and ever feel brave enough to share our stories with the world we can do it in style !

We had a lovely time in France and there is every possibility that I have eaten my own body weight in cheese  ! There are loads of funny stories ( I know…from me…who’d have thought it !) but I’ll save those for next time  !

Right girls I have got to dash but I will log on next weekend. Have a great week all and you will be in my thoughts ! 

Loads of love to you all !

Jazzy xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hey

Claudia - Once again  hun, where would I be without you all ?  More importantly how are you feeling now ?   

Jazzy - great to have you back, even if it is only for a while - Sounds like France was great, cant wait to hear your stories 
Sounds like a great idea to meet up that way, I dont mind sharing my story, like we have all helped each other here, it would be nice if we can help others too  

Libby - how are you sweetie ?   

DC - where are you hun ?  Hope ur ok   

Well I had my scan on Monday (the 1st one since starting menopur) - It seems my lining is ok and I have only 3 follies on each side, whch isnt really great is it ?  Now Im freaking out again thinking what if only a couple have eggs in it and what are my chances now ?- I had a bit of an accident with my injection the other day as I flinched and DH's hand slipped while injecting me so not all if any went in... Dont know if that made much difference - The doc said there may be one or two smaller ones that he couldnt see that he may see at tomorrow's scan - I hope so - will let u know how it goes tomorrow now - then last scan on Friday before EC (hopefully) - getting a little nervous now...

Pri..xx


----------



## DC (May 9, 2005)

Hello lovely ladies

I'm feeling like a bad FF again for not being around,  it's been madly busy at work and my Mum was in hospital for three days last week so I was there most nights and didn't get time to log on. (Don't worry she's doing OK, little trooper that she is.)

Firstly Pri honey, don't let all these books and things make you feel as though you're not doing everything right, there's clearly no write or wrong answers, if there were as Jazzy said we'd all be getting pregnant.  I think you should just do what you can to be healthy and focus more on the relaxing side of things, go and get a nice massage or something.  It's really helping me to read all your posts because I'm about six weeks behind you in my tx so I don't have to ask all the questions because you've done it for me.  Good luck with the scan tomorrow, I'll keep my fingers crossed for some more follies.  When is EC? Duh just noticed your ticker, so ignore that one  .  Just keep posting hun and we'll support you all the way through, I've got a good feeling for you.    My theory at the moment is that there'll be plenty of time to be negative and unhappy if it doesn't work so I'm determined to be happy and positive now.  I know it's easier said than done but it seems to be working so far.  Ask me again when I have to start sticking needles in myself and I might give you a different view    Here's lots of lovely hugs for you.      

Claudia, of course you don't sound like a baby, it's natural that you'll be worried with everything you've been through.  The scans have been good so far though, I'm sure once you've had your 12 week scan you'll feel more relaxed about it.  How many weeks are you now?  After the 12 weeks scan I think it'll be time for you to put a ticker on your profile (not that I know how to do that but I'm sure someone does).  Keep relaxing and getting DH to pamper you.  Big Hugs     

Libby, thanks for the good advice about labour, it wasn't preachy at all and it's good for us to think in those terms because it makes us feel more positive about what we'll do "when" it happens not "if".  I've heard so many people say that the birth plan is useless, I really don't know why they keep doing it.  I love what you said about the au natural brigade, as far as I'm concerned if they can do things to give me as little pain as possible they should go for it, the end result is the same, there are no prizes for being a hero.  How are things going with the adoption process?  Any more from the nasty SW?

Jazzy, welcome back, we've missed you so much and can't wait to hear about your travels in France, (oo the lovely cheese, it's making my mouth water just thinking about it ).  I definitely think it'll be good to meet up when we can get something arranged, maybe before Christmas and we can have a festive get together.  I'm quite liking the doing it in style thing, but not sure if I'd cope with being in a magazine, you never know though it could be fun.

Things are plodding on with my tx, I went for my FSH blood test yesterday, it was 7.3 she seemed to think that was normal, I'm not sure about these things so I'll take her word for it.  I have to start taking the pill tomorrow (I still can't quite get my head round that one but I think it's so that they can plan the timing better, it's just a, keep things ticking along until we're ready, type thing),We've got to go to the clinic for the appointment with the nurse about the injections and timings of things next Thursday, then I think I'll be starting downregging on 2 October.  It all suddenly seems very real, for some reason we never actually believed we'd reach this point, but as we have we might as well go with a positive attitude, I'm pretty much just taking it a day at a time at this point.  If anyone has any good advice about what I should be doing health wise at this stage I'd appreciate it.  I'm generally just carry on as normal, I joined slimming world so I'm sticking to that but it's not a silly diet it's just sensible healthy eating so I can't see a problem. I'm still having the odd   but not much (mainly for the diet reasons), I'm still going to 2 or 3 exercise classes a week (does anyone know when I should stop that?), and taking sanatogen 9spelling? ) pre natal vits, and that's about all for now.

My Mum is doing better she had some test last week and all seems to be fine, she's very tired and in a bit of pain but generally she's building back up, she's just really nervous about everything these days which isn't like her.  I've taken a couple of days off work at the end of the week because we're going to our final wedding of the summer (yes that means I've been doing more shopping for clothes but it'd be rude not to wouldn't it ), but I'm going to spend Thursday with my Mum, I'll take her out for lunch and do nice relaxing things all day to see if that helps.

Anyway ladies I'm off to get weighed (I've lost 4 and a half pounds so far, not great but it's better off than on), wish me luck.

I'll hopefully get more chances to log on this week, but if not I'll definitely be back after the weekend, so just in case have a good rest of the week my lovelies.

As always lots and lots of love and hugs     

DC xx


----------



## claudiaderi (Nov 29, 2004)

Just a quick one from me tonight - I'm putting my feet up as I had another bit of spotting this morning and had a horrendous day trying to get the my GP to take me seriously - long story and I'll update you in more detail when I feel better. 

I really just wanted to reply to Pri cos you wereconcerned about only have 3 follies.  I just wanted to say I only started with 4 end ended up with 13.  its normal to only have a few to begin with and the quality is more important than the quantity.

I had to let you know that but now I will get back to my resting infront of the TV.

Girls keep your fingers crossed for me still.  
Claudia


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Claudia - So sorry to hear about the spotting still, some people do say its normal, so as hard as it is, please please try not to worry - its so important that youd ont get stressed... Just relax honey and hope there are good thngs on tv to take ur mind off things (even if it is for a while) - I have a few dvd's I bought that I could post to you if you want ?

DC - Good to hear from you hun - I still cant make sense of u taking the pill either, so strange  
In less than 3 weeks you'll be on your way too - Its exciting isnt it ?  I've gone a little   trying to work out what I should and shouldnt do - I have cut out on the coffee, chocs, fizzy drinks etc and am trying to drink lots of water and milk... They do say that come towards the eggs growing, not to execrise and whenever pos to put your feet up as this helps the blood flow in the right direction ??
Hope some of this helps - We can only do som much to give it our best shot !

Jazzy and Libby - How are you ?

Well I had my second scan today - He saw four in each ovary this time - So I now have 8  
Still small tho, all are 10 except one which is 12, they have increased my meds now so 4 amps of the menopur now.. Not sure if I will be ready for EC on Monday now tho so it may be delayed until Wednesday... Will find out more after my Friday scan

Pri..xx


----------



## Libby Hannah (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi my lovely girlies!

So much news when i logged on - how lovely!

Jazzy - great to have you back with one of your mammoth posts! France sounded great and I love the bit about the cheese. Read it to DH who couldnt understand why I was laughing so much - think he doesnt really understand us all!

Claudia - oh sweetie - I am so sorry you keep having these scares but as everyone says, try hard to keep visualising you baby and staying    . Loads of people have spotting and we know you can do it this time. Lots and lots of    to you.

DC - so sorry your Mum is still not well - this is stressful for you at the moment so here are a few    for you too. Very exciting that you are on your Tx programme now and so lovely that you are close behind Pri - keeping everything crossed for you and well done you for feeling so positive about it.

Pri - great news about the follie count going up but remember that Claudia did it with just a few good embies and as I posted before, my SIL did it off just two. Claudia is right that fewer eggs give you a better chance of higher quality. Keep thinking of you baby(ies!) - you can do it this time! 

We had our second day of our adoption course today - really great like the first one so feeling very positive about that and at the moment I feel like whatever the next SW visit throws at us we will cope because we are so determined and together! Meanwhile Zac continues to be a complete joy and is great at throwing off any grumpy moods I might have. I'm wondering if there is a way to can the energy that 3 year old boys have and use it in my "feeling old" moments! It would be like a sort of super charged Red Bull. Basically he has three modes - running, eating and sleeping and very little in between. I thought it might be a good idea to start to explore the whole "other children" thing with him even though its too early to explain about the adoption. I asked him if he would like a brother or sister. He said quite emphatically that he would like a brother called Edward so I guess I better order one of those then!!!! It must be wonderful to have such a clear idea of what you want in life - I wonder when we lose that....!

Some day I will find a way to attach a photo of Zac to my profile so you can all see him - I have tried a couple of times but it hasnt worked - bit of a techno bimbo I'm afraid!!

Big   to everyone this week and especially to Claudia for bravery so far and Pri for your wonderful little eggs!


----------



## DC (May 9, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Did you all have a good weekend?  We went to our friends wedding, which was lovely, DH was best man and his speech went down a treat bless him I was very proud.  The weather was beautiful which was lucky as it had been horrible the day before and it was really grim the day after so they were really lucky.  I finally got a top from Coast on Friday (after taking buying and taking about 10 back ), I'll have to find somewhere fancy to go so I can wear it again.

So how is everyone doing?  Libby I'm really glad the adoption courses are going well, you made me smile so much with little Zac's quote about wanting a brother called Edward.   I love that he's so specific, he's clearly given it some thought and decided that this would be the best plan for him.  It looks like you have your instructions at least it'll narrow the search!!   I know what you mean about not being able to do the techy things, but I hope someone can help show you how to put a picture of him on, I can't wait to see him, I bet he's so cute!!

Claudia, how are you doing hun?  I hope you're keeping your feet up and relaxing.  As the others have said lots of people seem to have spotting throughout their pregnancies, so maybe that's just going to happen on occasion, but the little bean's hung on until now , just keep relaxing as best you can and taking care of your self.  I know it's easy for me to say and I'd be exactly as worried as you are, but I'm sure everything will go to plan I have every faith that he/she will be gracing us with his/her presence next year.   

Pri, how did the scan go on Friday?  See we knew those follies would start growing soon.  I'm thinking of you today in case you have your EC.     Let us know how it all goes, you're in my thoughts and I'm keeping absolutely everything crossed for you?  If there's anything you need for us to help you through it all, especially the 2ww  (which the part I'm dreading the most), you just have to ask.  Here's a big hug for you   

Jazzy, hows things with you?  Are you still mad busy with everything?  I can't wait to hear all your lovely France stories. When are you off to be a high flyer with the FBI?   Is it next year?  For some reason I have either November of February in my head, but I could be just being my usual mad self. 

I have an IVF question for you ladies, at what point to DH and I have to stop,.....er...you know.... ?  I'm working on the assumption that I'm currently on the pill so I should be OK for now, but I wasn't sure if we were still safe once we start downregging next week.  Sorry girls I think every post of mine is going to include another IVF question at the moment, they just keep coming to me, I guess I should write a list of them down so I can ask the nurse at the appointment of Thursday.

My Mum seems to be doing a lot better, thank you for asking after her, she's still not 100% but she's getting there, she's starting to worry about me more than anything which is a sure sign she's back to her old self.   It's no wonder the poor woman has high blood pressure, she always seems to worry about someone.

OK my lovely ladies, I'm being naughty and logging on at work , so I guess I should get back to it.

I hope you're all well, much love and hugs to you    

DC xx


----------



## Libby Hannah (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi there

Feeling triumphant as have managed to put a photo of Zac on my profile - of course its so minute you can hardly see him...! Its from our skiing holiday in Feb this year although he preferred sledging - hence the photo! Now I know how to do it I'll look for a better photo where you can actually see his face!

DC - what an impressive roll call of weddings you have had this year - I'm so jealous. All our friends are already married or determindley cohabiting / single so we dont get to go to many weddings any more - always a good excuse for a dance and a new frock! Just wanted to say thats its really great that you are asking if you can still   during treatment. I know a few friends who were so fed up by the time they got to IVF that the thought of it wouldnt have crossed their minds so you two are doing a great job - cool couple!!   I'm sure its all good for the health of those    

How is everyone else? 

Lots of love


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Libby - hey hun, seems like the course is going really well    Nice to know you're ready for the SW's - You go girl !!  What a beautiful picture of Zac - Well done for working out how to do it ?    I'm still trying - keep getting a message to say all my pics exceed the size and dont know how to make them smaller..  Cant wait to see more pics... Put some in your gallery

DC - Well done to your DH on his speech - Mine will have to do one at his brother's wedding next year and he is already having a panic attack    How are you doing ?

Jazzy and Claudia - how are you both ?  

I havent been too well the last couple of days - really bad stomach pain, back pain and pain all down my legs..  Have been sick too - Went for another scan yesterday and luckily its not OHSS - I guess it's just the meds..  Anyway I have a couple of follies that are 21mm and a few at around 17mm - they reckon there will be around 7 follies that they will get at EC which is now tomorrow - I am so nervous, I know it sounds silly but what if they dont get any eggs - the doc said there is only 60% chance of there being an egg in the folly...  Anyway girls, if I can, I will log on quickly tomorrow to let you know how I got on ?

Pri..xx


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

DH is going to be away for most of my 2ww - Cant believe how selfish he is being...  
He is going off on his motorbike with a friend to Morocco...he has been planning it for ages and due to work or our tx, he hasnt been able to go..  He said his friend was now planning on going alone at the beginning of this wk... which I thought was a shame as DH couldnt go - So clever me asks DH if his friend can go another time so that he can go with him... Anyway they have decided to go on Sunday !!!!    
Does he not think I will need him more in the 2ww...        

Sorry for the rant   

Pri...xx


----------



## DC (May 9, 2005)

Pri honey, I'm really sorry DH won't be around in your 2ww,  can you not explain to him that you'll need him here for emotional support?  Men!!! they never see the big picture do they?  Maybe it'll be good for you if he's not around, then he can't do anything to annoy you and you can relax.   If he does go, you know us ladies will be here for you every step of the way.   Try to relax and not get too stressed ahead of your EC tomorrow, go out and do something lovely tonight if you feel up to it, like have a lovely meal at your favourite restaurant.  What time is EC booked for?  I'll be thinking about you honey and keeping everything that they get lots of lovely eggs from you.  Let us know how you get on and I hope you feel better soon.  Big hugs     

Libby, Zac is so cute, I can't wait to see more pictures, I've blown you a few bubbles for having such a cute child.   Thank you for what you said about the  , it made me smile .  To be honest it went through a phase of being more about timing than what it's supposed to be about, but we're back to normal now, I guess that's the one good thing about tx, it takes the pressure of the "natural" route. 

Hi Jazzy and Claudia, I hope you're both OK. 

I'm off to get weighed now, wish me luck   (I can't see it being good news with all the wedding food and drinks over the weekend but I'll keep my fingers crossed anyway).

Lots of love and hugs to you all      and extra hugs for Pri for tomorrow     .

DC xx


----------



## Libby Hannah (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi everyone

has to be a really quick one but I just had to say     Pri for tomorrow. Hoping there will be lots of eggs for you darling but if there are only a few remember its quality not quantity we want. Sending you lots of      and for good measure a few      . I'm so sorry about our DH going away. Its hard but worth remembering that the 2WW just isnt the same for men. No matter how lovely they are, and my DH ranks pretty highly, they just don't understand. During the 2WWs we had for IUI we had some of the worst rows in the whole of our marriage of 13.5 years! All were started by me and had the theme "why don't you care more?" This is a long about way of saying that even if he goes he is still a lovely person - just blessed with a Y chromosome. We will help you through it darling!

DC - good luck with the weigh in but remember a BMI of 24-25 is optimal for conception so don't overdo it!! Thanks for the lovely words about Zac - I'll try to do the gallery now.

  to everyone


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

First of all a big  to all you lovely ladies for being there as always and the good luck wishes... and I deeply apologise for not coming on yesterday to let u all know how I got on.. I cam home and my mum and nan came to see us then I went to sleep 

Well everything went well and I got 6-7 eggs !!  Now just waiting fo rthe dreaded to call to see how many, if any, fertilised - They said they will call between 11.30 and 1pm so I was waiting for them before I logged on - But nothing, feeling very anxious - Promise to let u all know as soon as I hear

Libby and DC - hoep ur ok and once again thank you

Sorry for no personals, just so nervous at the moment

Pri..

PS DH cancelled his trip - says he was feeling too guilty !!!!!


----------



## claudiaderi (Nov 29, 2004)

Hi girls - I'm so sorry I haven't written in but I have been a bit poorly - more about that later.

Pri - I cant believe you are already having EC - how quick has that come round. You'll be fine and I'm sure that you will get enough eggs. I'm so excited for you.  You will probably feel to groggy to log on when you come back - brave girl if you do.  Your DH is a bit naughty!  You need someone to be around especially the first 3 days cos you shouldn't be doing anything.  Can you stay with family or can someone stay with you?
I wish you all the luck in the world.      

DC - I dont remember if we could    during stims because of the risk of multiple conception however, DH has to keep those    nice and replenished so you may need to do alternatives!!!  Remember to abstain 3 days before EC.

Libby - so glad that your course went well - its all exciting stuff.  Zac's photo looks cute but cant see his face too well - need to see some more pics.  I feel quite inspired by your adoption journey - it is something DH AND i would like to explore in the future too - so getting some good tips from you.  

Jazzy - hope you are well and keeping updated. Its all moving quickly here.

Well an update from me.  This pregnancy lark is a scary business.  I had my first midwife appt last Friday - yipee managed to make it that far this time!  Surprised that midwife wasn't as informed on the science of pregnancy as I think we girls learn so much from these boards that we expect the medical people to know everything and they dont.  I told her about the bleeding but she was against me being scanned cos I  had one at 7.5wks - so what!  In the end I got to see a doc who examined me internally - not nice even after being prodded and probed  so often the last few years. It all depends on who does it I have worked out.  Anyway i am suffering from whats called Cervical erosion - when u get engorged capillaries on the cervix and cells that protrude and can bleed with trauma ( sex or sport) - however my cause is a bit weird as it is being triggered by bowel movement!    
I felt better after it had been explained and started to relax for the first time in ages.  Then on Monday I had a heavy bleed and it was quite a bit  - carried on the next day.  To cut a long story short - I ended up in A&E as they thought it was a threatened miscarriage and had to stay overnight.  I had a scan yesterday and they couldn't locate where the bleeding was coming from as everything was how it should have been.  So they are still saying that its probably coming from the cervix but is more extreme than originally thought - harmless to the pregnancy though.  Girls - i got to see the baby.  He/she is sooooo beautiful, perfectly formed- a proper baby.  I shed a tear as he moved his little arms and legs and couldn't get over what a beautiful shaped head he had.  I cant wait for you all to experience this ( not the scary stuff though).  Totally amazing.

I'm now off work for a while as I've been told to put my feet up for a while - so planning to veg on sofa with my black and whites for entertainment.

Speak soon
Claudia


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi

They just called - They took 8 follies, and got 6 eggs, one was damaged during collection and 1 was abnormal ??
But 4 have fertilised and I go in tomorrow at 11.15 for ET - So nervous - She said she will know about the quality tomorrow... If we want to freeze two when do we get given this option?

Claudia - Wow, sorry to hera you have been going thro all this, but at least you know what it is... And you got to see your precious little baby !!  That must have been amazing - has brought a tear to my eye  
Hope you're feeling a little better - lots of love hun          

Pri...xx


----------



## Libby Hannah (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi there

A little quickie in the middle of my day - soooooo much work at the moment!!

Pri      yehhhhh! well done you for all those lovely eggs and lots and lots of luck for the transfer - all looking incredibly    . So glad you made it onto FF to update us but dont feel obliged - your rest is so important in the next few days and we can wait - just.....!! Glad about your DH too - what a lovely man!

Claudia - how absolutely horrid that you have had so much stress - you are doing amazingly with it and I'm so relieved to hear its unrelated to your lovely baby! Fantastic that you got to see him / her - its such a miracle isnt it! Tell us what films you are watching when you log back on - always nice to get a recommendation for veggin material

DC - whats up darlin??

Jazzy - do you know how much we miss you!!?


----------



## DC (May 9, 2005)

Hi girls

Just a quicky, to let you know I'm thinking of your Pri, I logged on at quarter past 11 and realised you're having your transfer right then, I think it's a good omen,  so lot and lots and lots of      for you honey.  Let us know how you are when you're back home and settled.  I'm glad DH has cancelled his trip, what a star!!  Big hugs   

Claudia, sweetie, I'm so sorry that you've been through so much,   it's a good thing that they know what it is though.  You also brought a tear to my eye when  I read about you seeing the baby, it must have felt like a miracle.  You take it easy and enjoy that little bean inside you.

Libby, how's you and lovely Zac?  I keep missing out poor DH when I ask after you and Zac.   I can't believe you've been married for 13.5 years, you must have been a child bride!!!

Jazzy, where are you,  we miss your war and peace posts.  Hope you're OK honey.

We had our appointment yesterday, it all went really well, DH took lots of notes bless him, I start down regging injections next Thursday (5th  October), I'm a bit scared but DH has said he'll do them for me.  I keep alternating between being excited and terrified.  I'm really trying to stay positive and visualise how it'll be when we get a BFP, but I keep getting these little negative thoughts creeping in, about if it doesn't work.  I guess it's my brain trying to protect me, from getting my hopes up, but I believe a positive attitude can really help and even if not at least if I've been happy until we find a reason not to be it's better than being unhappy the whole time, does that make sense? 

Anyway ladies I just wanted to pop on quickly, I'm thinking about you Pri and sending you heaps of positive vibes   .

Love and hugs to you all     

DC xx


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi all

Just a quick one to say sorry didnt come on yesterday

ET went really well - had 2 which were 4 cells put back - They graded them 2.5 out of 3 which I guess is good !!  Had 2 frozen

Have to go - got house full believe it or not - Hope ur all well

Will catch up soon


----------



## claudiaderi (Nov 29, 2004)

Pri, I'm so happy for you - aren't you glad that bit is all over now.  So did you only have one day between Ec and ET?  Can I ask which hospital you had your IVF at?  Did you get to see the embies under the microscope before they put them back in - they are just a bunch of cells but nevertheless, still beautiful.

So now its back to the 2ww.  Take it easy the next couple of days - you really should put your feet up.  So glad DH decided to come to his senses and stay.   
Are you taking cyclogest?  I've only got 9 more days of taking the nasty bum bullets. 
I'm really excited for you.  Try and be positive the next 2 weeks and just imagine that you are already pregnant- cos in a way you are. Have you taken some time off work?  Loads of         to you and your little ones.  Gosh can you imagine if you end up with twins 

DC - you're nearly there.  Hope you've picked up some tips along the way.  Have you found out what day they do transfer at your hospital or will you be going for blastocyst?  Dont worry about the injections.  i found that given them in the thigh was by far the most painless way.  When I was told by the nurse to administer in the belly it hurt me too much.  Try both and see which is the best way for you - I think it depends where you have more fat.

Libby - have enjoyed relaxing the last couple of days - I'm sure it as the bleeding has now stopped but I've had to stock up on All Bran so I dont strain too much but its playing havoc with my gut- too much fibre me thinks!
I wanted to ask u something if you might remember anything like this when you were pg with Zac.  Last couple of days after being examined internally at the hospital I've had this funny feeling in my vagina.  It started off with these shooting pains one evening and then the next day it felt like there may have been a bit of swelling in there. It feels a bit like when you have a tampon in.  I'm a bit concerned that I may have picked up an infection at the hospital - no faith in there hygiene. Either that or I'm imagining things!  DH said it might be pressure of the uterus bearing down on the cervix but I think its too early for that.  Any idea?

Hello to Jazzy out there somewhere in the world.

Will be continuing my sofa rest next week.  Have asked work to send me some work home so I can get on with it here and that way it wont go down as sickness.  I'm lucky I can do that.  Monday I will be 11 weeks - I cant believe it really- never dreamed I would get this far especially with all these things happening.  Cant wait for DH to see the baby on the 10th - he will be amazed.  I'm going to try and upload the pic on here so you can all see.

Great weekend to you all  - Pri remember to take it easy.

Claudia


----------



## claudiaderi (Nov 29, 2004)

Have managed to put the scan pic on but its come out so small.  If you wanna have a better look I've put it on the gallary for scan pics and its clearer there.
Claudia


----------



## jazzyminky (Jan 29, 2006)

Hello Crazy Chicks !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!       

Sorry I have been AWOL for so long shame on me ! It has all been going on hasn’t it ?? Can’t believe how much great stuff I have missed. I HAVE MISSED YOU ALL SOOOOOOO MUCH  
Right then down to business ….

Claudia – I am so pleased that things are going OK and a couple of your posts have made me teary  ! The one about seeing the baby move made my heart soar and now the fantastic scan picture too ! I am so proud of you for being so amazingly cool even when you were scared. So sorry I wasn’t here to offer words of support but it looks like the girls have done you proud!

Pri – my lovely I can’t believe how much has happened to you I literally couldn’t wait to get to each update to see about egg collection etc. Hope that you are putting your feet up and feeling OK. I take it DH did go to Morocco….maybe he thinks that we all do such a sterling job that you don’t need him….silly boy, honestly men, when will they ever get it  ? 

DC – OMG can’t believe you are also starting your treatment I am so excited for you. Be brave my lovely and know that there is lots of good advice available from the girls…well not me I am a bit rubbish at the advice giving I am more of the ‘light relief’ side of the thread. Look forward to hearing how it is going ! I have missed you all so much it is untrue. Have been thinking about you loads and sending you all positive thoughts, even though you didn’t know it it just made feel close to you all ! Hope your Mum is doing OK DC too  !

Libby – How in love with Zac am I ? Loved his request for a brother called Edward, kids ROCK ! I love their outlook on life, we should all adopt some of their vision and make the world a better place. Really thrilled your adoption classes are making you feel so positive...bring on the Big Bad SW now is what I say, you two will eat her for breakfast  !

Well life has been a little mad the last couple of weeks I was away in Cambridge for a week observing on a pilot of a course that I have helped write to train Analysts who work on Major Crime (all the murders and rapes..sorry TMI) and it went really well so I was chuffed to bits as I worked really hard to help pull it off. I came home and DH was concerned that he hadn’t seen Willow (the dark cat in my photo) for a day or so. Well that day turned into 2 and then 3 and by the time day 5 came I was pretty much beside myself,  just the thought that she may be trapped somewhere and starving to death is almost enough to do me in. Hence no posts last week. Work was mad anyway then we were coming home and going out looking for her or posting leaflets through people’s doors etc. Friday was day 8 of her missing and we were pretty much resigned to the fact we weren’t going to see her again. We went out to get a take away on Friday night and when we got back she appeared through the cat flap…very wet, very smelly and very hungry ! I just burst into tears and turned into a gibbering wreck (silly moo !) and she was looking at me as if to say ‘what is up with her !’. Anyway she is a bit freaked out but otherwise fine and I am the happiest girl in the world to have her home. I was saying to DH last week, when is someone going to ‘throw us a bone here’ typical that one of the only things we really care about gets taken away…had to eat my words on Friday though   !

Got a busy week next week to we are off to the opening night of ‘Spamalot’ the Monty Python musical tomorrow which I am really excited about. We think there might be a few celebs there so there is every likelihood of me coming back with ‘p*ss my pants with excitement’ stories !! Watch this space  !

Thought that tx was going to be possible this month but the witch arrived last Sunday which means that D-day is likely to fall on a weekend so there was no point in going for it …maybe next month! So much for me waiting for the New Year before starting again..honestly I have got the breaking strain of a kitkat !

Anyway it is amazing to be back and to have caught up on all your news,  I am so glad it has all been good news, it makes me smile so much ! Loads of love to you all and I’ll post this week sometime…honest !

Jazzy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Libby Hannah (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi everyone

Oh Claudia - am crying as I write this - its so wonderful to see the little bean! How absolutely beautiful - you must be so so proud! Regarding the shooting pelvic pains I think its completely normal and I had lots of that sort of thing. Your anatomy is changing a lot down there at the moment. The bean is still small but you will have nice fat endometrium, placenta and fluid and so all that has to be accomodated. It isnt an infection unless you have a temperature or a nasty discharge (TMI I know but why beat about the bush!) Also I didnt realise you were on cyclogest - no wonder you have been so up and down. When I was having treatment and on that I had to pratically be sectioned - you have done so so well!!  

Pri - so excited about your news - two beans and two frosties as well!!!! Brilliant brilliant news! Do try to take it easy ove the next 10 days and know we are there for you. I know it will be the slowest time ever but try some mid occupying things - good books, chick flicks on DVD etc - we are here for you every day!

DC - Wow - cant believe you are at the start already! Dont worry too much about the injections - I had injections for IUI and really they werent as bad as you think. I agree with Claudia though - choose a bit of thigh - stomach is horrid!

Jazzy      great to have you back darling! Well done on your course - these things take so much work and you should be really proud of yourself. So glad your cat is back - you must have been worried sick. We have four - mad I know but once you have a few people keep giving you them so we have adopted a number of waifs and strays! We have one that is like a deliquent teenager. Goes away for around 3-4 weeks at a time. Comes back smelly, rake thin and covered in parasites. I spend the first 48 hours treating it for all manner of digusting things and generally fussing like Florence Nightingale. Then its sits on the sofa for a week, only moving to eat and mewing occasionally for attention. When she is just looking lovely again - off she goes for another bender!   . How was spamalot? We are going on Saturday!

We have the last day of our adoption course this week which will be great and then I have a solo visit with the SW on Friday - we each have to do one on our own so she can delve into whatever past secrets we have - I have none but I'll probably have trouble convincing her of this - wish me luck! trying to be very    about her and visualise her as a gateway not a socking great concrete barrier!!

Lots of


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hey all

Claudia - what a lovely pic - Its so amazing...  You still resting and taking it easy.. how u feeling now ?
I'm still taking the bullets too - they're horrible hey ?

Jazzy - Great to have u back girl... betit took u ages to catch up hey ?  Sounds like u have had a hectic couple of weeks and have a busy one coming up.. Sorry u cant start tx again.. Having to wait another month ?    I dont know why they dont open 7 days a week...

Libby - how are u honey... 

DC - It makes perfect sense - I felt exactly the same.. Dont worry honey and try and stay   - I guess that is all we can do - Cant believe u strat dr on thur... You'll be fine..

I cant believe I still have 1 wk and 3 days to go - How am I going to do this.. Its been a nightmare, as mentioned I had a house full over the weekend, I didnt have to do much but it was quite stressful.. Basically my cousin is getting married to DH's bro and they were trying to fix a wedding date... Her family live in the US and her dad came over to discuss the plans... They want it in July in Florida, but if my test is positive I wont really be able to go as (baby) will only be 3-4 wks.  Anyway all kicked off as my cousin who I put up for 6 months wants it to go ahead with or without me and my parents and inlaws dont.. How selfish - She doesnt realise not only will I miss her wedding but DH will miss his bro's wedding...Anyway they decided if my test is   it will be postponed to Dec - Now the whole thing depends on me - Its horrible as it feels people are desparate to know the result so they can plan the wedding - Wish I never told them now      Sorry for the rant    

Pri...xx


----------



## Libby Hannah (Apr 11, 2006)

Pri my lovely

Words fail me that your extended family could be so thoughtless at a time when it is so important for you to relax. It can only be that they dont really understand what you are going through. I am so sorry and hope that ow the interaction with them is done you are able to relax a bit more.

Having said this I am very very proud of you for two reasons:

1. you came on here and ranted - it is essential that you express all your feelings fully at the moment as any pent up stress isnt good for you so you go girl - keep ranting    !

2. Listen to you talking about how old your baby will be for the wedding - how brilliant is that!!! Such cool     thinking - exactly what you need to do!!!!

Lots and lots of hugs to you and of course everyone but especially you on your almost last week of your nasty two week wait.


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Libby for your lovely message... How are u doing ?


----------



## claudiaderi (Nov 29, 2004)

*Pri *- how are you feeling girly? Hope you have been taking it easy and getting DH to do all the cooking and cleaning!! 
One week over, am i right? I'm getting excited for you - how do you feel? 
Sorry to hear about your family problems - what is going on there. Dont you find its always the people that are supposed to be close to you that let you down and its usually - family! Dont get emotional about it - deal with it laster just concentrate on you and the little ones inside you now. 
You didn't tell me what day they put the embies back - 1 day or 2 day transfer?
Anyway - take care

*DC* - how you doing ? How did the first injections go yesterday? What did you do thigh or tum? Did you do them yourself - I find it better doing them myself rather than someone else as that makes me more anxious. Remember to drink loads and loads of water. This will not only help with the follicles but will help to reduce and side effects like headaches. 
How long are you down regging for - amazing how you forget so easily? When is your next scan due?
*
Libby*- thanks for the tips- its nice to get advice from someone who has been there. Most of my friends had kids ages ago and dont remember things like this. 
Did u read about Madonna adopting a kid from Africa - I bet she doesn't have all the social worker hassle but thats that 'them and us 'thing! 
*Jazzy*- nice to hear from you - hope you are making the most of this freedom period - I think it will probably do you a lot of good but we miss you. When will you be able to tx next?

I dont want to say that things have been calm this week because every time I say that - something happens! Pregnancy has made me a very superstitious person - in fact I was even a bit worried about putting the ticker on my profile but I thought what the heck - need to be more positive like Pri!
I have my 12 wk scan due next Tuesday - I should be okay about it but I still have those niggling worries about something being wrong. I fear sometimes that reading about other peoples bad experiences on FF has made me realise that you cant take pg for granted and that things can happen even if the chances are low. I bumped into a friend today and we got chatting about how bad the NHS maternity care is and what a bad experience she had when she miscarried many years ago. Stupid me had to ask how far gone she had been and she told me 4 months. I wonder if I will ever relax in this pregnancy - *Pri* you may have to give me some tips. *Libby* - I dont think the cyclogest has anything to do with my up and down moods - thats just me - I blame my mum's negative genes - thank goodness for my dad's positivity otherwise I would be on Valium by now!
I rang the Holly House this week and I can stop taking the bum bullets on Monday but I have to wean myself off the steroids through the week. I asked them if there was any chances of my immunity still interfering with the pregnancy after I stop taking the medication and they said no as the NK cells only interfere with implantation. I then found a post on FF and it was someone else who was with HH and she was also taking steroids for the same problem and she stopped taking hers at 16 wks because she had a bit of bleeding. 
Why do I find it hard to believe what the experts tell me!
Anyway - I'm looking forward to the lovely facial hair falling out when I stop the steroids - I may look less like DH then!
Have a good weekend girls.
Claudia


----------



## jazzyminky (Jan 29, 2006)

Afternoon Ladies !!!!!!!!!!!

How are we all doing today ? Sorry for the lack of posts during the week but as predicted week turned out to be a bit of a mad one….still feel like I could sleep for another day ! Right as usual down to business..

Pri – Oh my goodness I am so sorry I didn’t check in this week and help you with your ranting . Looks like Libby did a top job though (well done Libby  ) it is nice to know that there is always at least one of us around to hold the others up…you girls truly rock…actually you are my rocks and I am so grateful for you all !! Thank goodness for FF !! I think Libby is right you rant away whenever you feel like it….it is the law on this thread that there will be no pent up anger anywhere, especially during tx so let it all out…and so says the Jazzy Police  ! I am also so pleased you are being positive ..just keep thinking lovely baby thoughts, I know you can do it ! 

Libby – Can’t believe that you went to Spamalot too ! I thought it was hilarious…a bit like panto for grown ups ! What did you think ? Both DH and I are big Python fans having been bought up on the films so it really tickled me ! How was your SW visit on Friday ? Can’t believe that you have got to start having one on ones…is it with the witch ? I think we need to give her a name that is fitting…I dunno maybe….Cruella Da’Ville   ? Any lovely Zac stories to keep me going ?

Claudia – My heart just goes out to you everytime I read your posts. I want so much for you to try and relax and enjoy being pg but I can totally understand why you feel how you do. If there is anything we can do to make you feel better or help then just let us know. I can’t believe how quickly 12 has almost gone. I’ll keep everything crossed for you on Tuesday (which I can cause I’m not having tx !!!) and try to think happy thoughts…..just think you get to see your beautiful baby move and wave at you again. Loads of love to you !

DC – Now then hun I am a bit worried about you  !! Where are you and how is tx going ? I am missing you so much please come and let us know how you are getting on ! Sending loads of love and     vibes to you !

Well I have a little news. I found out this week that one of my friends is going to be joining the FF gang. Her and her DH have been trying for a baby for about a year and I think that they have been conscious of us having tx so decided to go for tests. Well not to divulge their business but it turns out they are going to need IVF. She is upset but is comforted to know that there is help on hand with questions and just general feelings so I had a long chat to her on Wednesday night and DH is taking her DH out for lunch on Tuesday to chat, which will do them both good although I suspect they will probably just end up talking football  !

I have been a fit bunny this week as I am doing a 10k run at the beginning of November for a fantastic Children’s Hospice in Guildford called Chase. I have been out for two 8k runs this week, one on Wednesday and then took DH out this morning and beasted him as he is doing it too ! Should be….ummmmm….fun ?

My Mum had her birthday on Wednesday so I went to see her (and went to the Dentist…God Wednesday was a busy day !) and she had cut an article out of the Daily Mail (bless her) on Natural IVF where they don’t use any drugs but just go with your natural cycle. I need to read more but seeing as we are unexplained and my cycle is pretty much clockwork then I think we may give this a go first. Any advice/views ? The success rates are low at about 10% but I figure it has got be worth at least a couple of goes. It seems to be cheaper too ! Will let you know more when I know.

Anyway ladies I have been out for a nice pub lunch with DH (undid all the good work from the run..typical us !) and can feel a little Sunday afternoon snooze coming on. So take care all and I’ll log on to find out how tx, scan and Cruella visits have gone ! Loads of love to you all. 

Jazzy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hey 

Claudia - well done on your ticker hun - I am so proud of you    I can imagine how worried you are babe at every littl ething and as much as we all keep telling you to to relax and enjoy the pg I know it cant be easy... I really hope after tuesday tho u will feel loads better when you see your beautiful baby..   
For me it is under a week now... I had a two day transfer 

Jazzy - Always good to have you back honey and dont worry about not being there for my rant, like u said there is always someone there which is why FF and esp this board is soooo special   
So your friend will be joining us or another board ?  Its nice that both ur DH's can talk to each other - I always think its difficult for DH's as they dont seem to open up like us..

Libby my sweet - how are u ?

DC - How are you getting on hun ?

I've had a terrible couple of days with really bad crampy pain in my tummy, its just weird - not AF type, but weird    A little bit like when I had the infection after my first IUI when I ended up in hospital...It hurts more when I sneeze, yawn etc.. Im getting so worried now - It feels like something's going on inside there but not sure what - Cant stop crying thinking it hasnt worked !!      Sorry fro being such a fool... but does anyone know what this pain could mean.. (btw - no implantation bleed) ??  Does everyone have this ?


Pri..xx


----------



## claudiaderi (Nov 29, 2004)

Pri - not sure what kind of pain it is - u sure its not anything like AF pain - a lot of people get that - i still do everyday.
Where is the pain exactly - you say you feel it more when you sneeze or yawn.  It could be that your ovaries are still inflamed so you may be feeling pain from them.  Make sure its not a urine infection as that is so easy to get after IVF.  Sorry you are feeling a bit down - I had a feeling you might.  The 2nd week is always so much more difficult as we have feelings of doubt. Try not to think about it too much ( easier said than done) and focus on visulalisation.  I doubt you will see implantation bleeding yet - infact most people see a bleed around test day, funny enough and think that its AF arriving.
Lots of     and a big  

Just a quick one from me cos I'm exhausted after a long day off - ( which involved a bit of shopping too )

Scan went well thank goodness.  Baby def. takes after DH as it was very laid back and relaxed but takes after me as well as it had its arms crossed and legs crossed - I was half expecting it to have its fingers crossed as well!

All measurements are correct for the age - he/she is 6cms from head to bottom.  She showed us all angles and we saw his face looking at us and he looked like the mask from scream - aaargh.  he then turned updide down and that iis the picture I have put in the gallary if you want to have a look.

I did feel a bit calmer today - for about an hour! 

Hope you are all well
Claudia


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Claudia - that is great news hun - so glad ur felt calmer, but an hour is not good enough !!  I want you to stay calm and enjoy the rest of it now - Please ?

My pains are in the center then shooting pains in my ovaries - just weird - called the hospital they also said it could be my ovaries are inflamed

Sorry guys just a  quick one as have a busy day for DH's bday - hope ur all OK 
I might be naughty and test tomorrow night if I cant wait..lt's only a few hours early ?? (dont wanna test on Fri 13th
When I had IUI's each time AF arrived a day or two earlier and I got AF pains... this time nothing ?  Lets hope it stays that way ?  Did anyone having IVF get AF before test day ??
(Sorry for the me post)  Thinking of u all.....

Pri..xx


----------



## DC (May 9, 2005)

Hello my lovely ladies

I'm so sorry for not being around in the last week.  My Mum's been quite ill again so I've been up and down there a lot, and been really busy at work too so I haven't had a second. She's doing better again now, still taking time to build up but she's much better than last week.  Unfortunately my Dad's sister's just had a heart attack and we're waiting to hear how she is so my Mum and Dad are generally quite stressed at the moment.   The whole family are off to the lakes for the weekend so hopefully that'll relieve some of the stress.  I'm really looking forward to it, it'll be nice to have a break.

Pri honey, I'm so sorry i haven't been around much for you.  Don't worry about the lack of implantation bleeding, lots of people don't get any at all.  I hope the pains are going away though, keep an eye on it.  I'm keeping everything crossed for you for tomorrow (if you test early)  or the day after.  I've got a good feeling about it.      I hope the next few days aren't too hard for you to get through, I've always imagined the closer it gets the harder it must be.  I'm thinking about you honey and sending all the positive vibes in the world.     

Claudia, I'm so glad the scan went well and that you relaxed and enjoyed it, even if it was only for an hour.  I completely understand why you feel the way you do, I hope you gradually start to feel more relaxed as each stage progresses.  Big hugs honey.    PS the ticker looks fab, I'm so excited for you!!   

Libby, how did it go with the evil SW last week?   I hope she wasn't as evil as usual and didn't stress you out too much.  You were a complete star last week for Pri, I love reading your lovely posts, you always know just the right thing to say.   

Jazzy, it's good to have you back.  Sounds like you've been pretty busy too.  I don't quite understand the natural IVF thing, do they still collect your egg and do the usual but just the one egg you produce naturally?   If that's the case I would certainly give it a go if I were you, it sounds much less invasive and I know 10% doesn't sound brilliant but bear in mind medicated IVF is only about 28-30% it sounds like it's worth a try before moving onto full blown IVF.  Let me know when you find out more.  It's a shame that your friend is going through IF  but I think it'll be  a real help to her to have you around. Thinking back to when this all started for us, I felt so completely alone and that no-one else in the world understood until I found this wonderful site.  So she's already in a good position to have such a wonderful friend to talk to who knows what she's going through.  I wish her all the luck in the world.

My injections are going OK, DH is doing them, a few of them have been worse than others, we're mainly doing them in my tummy which is a bit bruised but we tried the thigh and that wasn't great, it went all nasty and swollen so we've decided against that.  I'm not really having any symptoms, which has got me convinced that it's not working.   Not that I want symptoms but you know how paranoid all this can make you.  I stop taking the pill this Friday then I should get a bleed next week and arrange for my baseline scan and bloods.  Weirdly it still doesn't seem real even though it's actually happening,  maybe because I've been so busy with my Mum and things at work.  I haven't been drinking as much water as I should, I'll really have to get a grip before I start stimming.  I've only had one glass of wine and I'll probably have a glass of champagne for my parents anniversary over the weekend but I won't have anything at all as soon as I start stimms.  I'm still exercising I'm just going to see how that goes and maybe just drop the classes and go for walks or something in a couple of weeks.  

Anyway ladies, I won't be able to log on at all over the weekend but I really want to know how you get on Pri so I'm going to PM you all my e-mail address then someone can e-mail me and let me know (I've got one of those thingys that your e-mails go to that you can take wherever you go ).  I'm keeping absolutely everything crossed for you honey, oodles and oodles of luck.   

Love and hugs to you all     

DC xx


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

DC - hune sorry to hear ur mum's not been well again, I hope she feels better real soon
Well done on the injections - how are u feeling

Well girls I was a little naughty today - and u guessed it - I did a test !!!!!!!!

I never ever thought I would see the day when I see 'pregnant' on that pee stick - I did it girls !!  I cant stop crying, cant believe it has finally happened for us...
I just want u all to remember there is light at the end of the tunnel, and please please never give up your dream - I almost did and I know a lot of u have been through worse, but it can and WILL happen
 so much for all your support

Lots of love
Pri...xx


----------



## claudiaderi (Nov 29, 2004)

PRIIIIIIIIIIIIIII - CONGRATULATIONS!!!!  I knew you would do it.  I am sitting here with tears streaming down my face cos I 'm so happy for you.  Well done to you and DH .  Isn't it the most wonderful feeling when you get that BFP on that test stick - I bet your hands were shaking like anything.  Oh I cant tell you how happy I am.  Enjoy, enjoy enjoy.
          - feel like dancing for joy!

Have a great weekend and hope you get some sleep tonight.
Claudia


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Claudia - Was wondering where everyone had gone ??
I dont think I have ever been so nervous in my life waiting for the result on the stick !!  Funny, Im still in shock, dont think its quite sunk in yet !!
DH and mum are convinced Im having two as Im showing already - Could I still be bloated from the IVF ?

Just waiting for the scan now so I can try and enjoy it

How are you my lovely ?  Cant believe I have now joined you


----------



## claudiaderi (Nov 29, 2004)

I know, I'm so glad I have someone else to share my paranoias with even though everyone has been great listening to me going on and on.

If you are bloated you may have mild OHSS which is a good sign - its gets triggered by the increase in the pregnancy hormone.  I was huge half way through my second week.  You should see me now I'm bigger than my friend who is 22 wks.  My OHSS never went away.
Drink loads of water because it could get worse with the pregnancy and water will help any discomfort.

How did DH react - was he there when you tested?
Take it easy still - these next few weeks are crucial.

I emailed DC but didn't tell her I just asked her to check the posts.  Dont know where the others are - probably enjoying the weekend- which is what I'm going to do now.

Lots of best wishes to you both.

Claudia


----------



## Libby Hannah (Apr 11, 2006)

Hurrah hurrah hurrah!!! Pri you are wonderful!!! so many congrats to you and your DH!!!        You must feel top of the world!

So sorry not to have been around all week - I was working in Liverpool and couldnt access the net except at the client site so FF was really out of the question! 

Oh what a wonderful group - two down, two to go and me about 1/4 of the way there! we are on a roll!

Claudia - well done on reaching your 12 weeks - I hope you can indulge a little now! I went out and bought a tiny baby grow at that stage and it made me so excited to think of a little person in it - perhaps it would help you to keep     if you did this - please bear in mind in your doubting moments that so few people have problems after the stage you are at. Big   to you and yur babe!

DC - sorry to hear about the family problems - thats hard for you. Great that the injections are going ok - this group has such good vibes now we are all rooting for you!

Jazzy - how has your week been - I loved spamalot! I want to be the lady of the lake - what a diva!!!

Not a lot of news from me except that when i saw the SW this week I told her pretty straight that i needed her to be more positive or it was going to cause me to have a nervous breakdown! She took it really well and was much more encouraging in our session - she even said she thought we were devoted parents and would make wonderful adoptive parents - what a transformation - should have done it earlier!


Oh Pri - i'm so emmotional - i hardly dared look today and its such wonderful news...... Lots and lots of     to you!


----------



## jazzyminky (Jan 29, 2006)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooooooooooooooooo I can’t type this fast enough !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!     


OH MY GOD Pri !!!! CONGRATULATIONS !!!!!!!!!!          

You have just filled my Sunday night with so much joy I can not even begin to explain ! DH has just got back from a run and I opened the door and squealed "Pri is pregnant!!!"….he is thrilled for you too  !!

Sorry I have been so completely rubbish at logging on but been a mad week at the Cop Shop and I have been getting home really late .

I have got great big watery eyes   and not sure how much I can type tonight as I am so excited I think it will just turn into mad ramblings. I will try and be a better FF this week though and do a good old long Jazzy post….but my goodness…have you given me something to smile about for the rest of the week  ! Well done to you and DH you so so deserve it with the rubbish year you have had …so ENJOY !! It would be the best present ever if it did turn our to be two little beans !!

DC – my lovely so sorry to hear about your poor Mum  , hope she is doing better now. You sound like you are being very brave with the injections ! I’ll have a good read about Natural Cycle IVF and let you know more when I do but I think the answer is ‘yes’ basically they just harvest the egg (or maybe two) that I would produce naturally each cycle. Got to be worth a go ! But you take care of yourself, you sound like you are working much to hard for my liking young lady  !! Get DH to pamper you a bit  !

Claudia – I am so pleased that the scan went well and bubba gave you a little display…bless….6 cm…I can’t even begin to imagine how amazing that must have made you feel. You sound like you are enjoying things a bit more now too which is great and you now have Pri to keep you company (and us !) and I am sure you will be able to give her great advice !

Libby – you go girl with Cruella !!!!  I am so proud of you and maybe now she will realise that you are human and do have feelings..unlike herself ! Really glad you enjoyed Spamalot, I thought of you that night ! How fab is the lady of the lake, I think she really stole the show, what an amazing voice…and figure !

Well girls not much news for me, don’t think tx is going to happen again this month due to the weekend thing (me and my stupid body  ) but still pretty chilled out about it and will really get going in the New Year if not sooner. DH surprised me the other day and has said that he is whisking me off to Barcelona for the weekend in November to see The Killers in concert so that is a treat to look forward to  !

Right I am off to make Toad in the Hole…..but thank you Pri for bringing the sunshine into my life tonight. I’ll be smiling for days ! It is amazing that when people usually say they are pg you feel happy for them but also a little jealous and yet with you and Claudia I feel nothing but practically all consuming joy and I am loving this feeling….come on DC make it a triple whammy and keep me smiling until Christmas !
Loads of love and     to you all and take care of yourseves…..absolutely love you lot  !

Jazzy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

You guys are the best and I love u all !!!!
 so much for your replies 

Jazzy - Oh honey you are too sweet and your DH too - bless him !!!  Its funny isnt - i always run to DH to tell him the good news on the and it is as if he knows u guys too.... Well as always hun, its good to have u back...  Sorry to hear tx wont be happening again - thats just unfair - have u considered changing cliniccs to one that does work at weekends ?  Where do u go btw - I'm sure u told me before 
Thats nice of DH to organise a trip for u - how sweet..
I knwo what u mean about finding out about others being pg... it is dif - but when its people on FF we are so pleased for them, I guess one its because we know what they are going thro and secondly gives us a reason to carry on as it works...

Libby - Well done on letting SW know what's what   Good for you hun - and she's right - u will make wonderful parents again... 


Claudia - I didnt realise OHSS can last thro pregnancy - Im still quite bloated (look pg already)..  DH was in bed when I tested - I went running into the bedroom waving the pee stick in his face (I did wipe it)    
It was so funny, him trying to look at it without his contacts - he was hungover from his bday too which didnt help - should have seen his face...  we couldnt stop    
I did email DC.. and heard back from her.. she was so pleased too..

Did u get AF pains at the beginning - thats all I have at the moment and sore (.)(.)'s...  The sickness has stopped after two days - cant help but worry - cant wiat for that scan..

Pri..xx


----------



## claudiaderi (Nov 29, 2004)

Hi everyone.  Its always so nice to read Jazzy's posts there always so funny.  I agree with Pri about maybe looking for a clinic that does weekends - I though most of them did these days.  My treatment has ended up being at the weekend many a time.  Do you think you will stick to your original plan of txing after xmas?  
Libby - I'm glad you stood up to that SW - I bet she will be a completely different person from now on.  Shame you haven't got millions like Madonna- you would have bypassed all of this!  ( I assume you dont have millions!)  So whats next?
Regarding buying something for the baby I think I'm only brave enough to get a pair of socks! DH has suggested we buy a little something every month - might try that.  I know what you are saying about the 12wk thing and I know the chances of miscarriage are only about 5% but it still worries me.  There's someone on the pregnancy boards who was due same day as me and she lost her baby last week - I dont know why.  Also someone at work lost hers just after 12wks -MY GOD HOW NEGATIVE AM I -  how do you guys put up with me  
Do you know anything about this not sleeping on your back business?  When do I have to start that?  I'm trying to sleep on my sides now but find it difficult.

DH - how are you doing honey - feeling positive?

Pri - yes, sounds like you do have OHSS.  You should let your clinic know just in case it gets worse.  I was told it should go by 12 wks if not before so I dont know if I still have it or if this is my bump now.  I'm uncomfortably big as my skin has not had time to stretch gradually it feels really tight.  AF pains are normal especially at the beginning - in fact sometimes they were strong enough to make me wince.  I still get them now but they are milder so dont worry.  I didn't get sore (.)(.) but have alittle now but not loads.  Never got nausea either so dont worry if you dont get any symptoms.  Whens your scan date?  Have you told anyone else, like your brother-in -law's fiance?  

Speak soon
Claudia


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Claudia - thank you for your feedback honey - My scan is on the 3rd.. and yeah I have told BIL's fiance - she's also my cousin      She seemed really pleased even tho it means delaying the wedding - oops..  Her parents tried to sound happy about it but I got the feeling they were a little gutted !!  Oh well, the main thing is my BIL is excited that we will have a new addition to the wedding pictures

About the sleeping on the back thing, I read somewhere that its ok to do that in the first trimester but it is 
recommended that you get used to sleeping on your left side for later on in the pregnancy - something to  do with the blood flow...

I know exactly what you mean about the m/c - hearing how many people have them it is really frightening - I think we need to keep each other sane and hope and pray that we have a healthy pregnancy throughout..

Pri...xx


----------



## Libby Hannah (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi there everyone

Just a quick one for now as I'm about to go into a meeting but wanted to check up on you all!

Claudia - I think you will know when you need to stop lying on your back. Relatively early on in my second trimester I would pass out (literally!) if I lay on my back as Zac positioned himself on the venous return vessel to my heart and when lying on my back it basically cut off the blood supply. I couldnt even be scanned on my back past about 16 weeks. If it isnt uncomfortable now and you dont feel faint as a result then you are ok. Regarding lying on your side the secret is a load of pillows. Put one between your knees and another under your bump (until it gets so big that it lies on the bed on its own!) - you'll be much more comfortable that way. And remember - keep     - you have done absolutely brilliantly up until now - some worrying is normal, especially as you have worked so hard for your baby!

Pri  - hope you and the babe are getiing lots of rest. As Claudia says dont worry about the sickness - it comes and goes and some people dont have it at all. I can hardly wait until your scan so goodness knows how you feel!

DC - come back to us darling!! How are the injections going?! Feel like a pin cushion yet! Lots of rest for you too - youve got egg incubation to concentrate on! How is your Mum?

Jazzy - Isnt your DH lovely - so romantic!! Any good police / friend stories to tell us - you always have the best

Regarding Madonna I have three things to say that will seem rather conflicting but you guys understand that!
1. I wish her and her lovely babe well and am sure that in their own way they will be a lovely family.
2. I hate her for making it seem as though you just fly into one of these countries and buy a baby! This is actually what she has done and somehow she is doing her home study and DFES clearance after getting the baby rather than before which as far as the rest of us know isnt allowed. Cases like hers do the international adoption community no good at all and of course the media are loving it. It even has an impact on us - I hadnt received some papers that were due fron the ICA the other day and when I called them to chase they told me that they were very behind as inundated with media enquiries since the Madonna thing!
3. This one is very selfish but overall I am incredibly jealous of her and had a few tears last night over a big article about it in the Evening Standard. Its like Jazzy says - when its one of you guys from FF having a success then I am totally over the moon because I know how hard you have worked for it. When it comes easily, as in Madonna's case, its hard to feel so good about it. I know its terrible and any baby to anyone is a gift but it did make me feel   that we still have at least a year to go.

End of


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi Libby - I know exactly what you mean - I have had this conversation with my friends and pretty much said exactly what you did 
It is so unfair that status and money should can mean you can have anything in the world including a baby just like that !!  When you had the SW asking how u would look after another with going to work etc...
How do they think she is going to look after another with her life, but of course, that doesnt matter         
Sorry u got me on one now !!  Maybe we should just call and say we are Madonna or Angelina and maybe it will be easier 
Anyway babes your time will come and soon... And you are a much better mum than them...

How's everyone else ?

Pri...xx


----------



## DC (May 9, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Just a quick one from me, I'm at work and need to dash off soon.

Sorry I've been AWOL, I had the week from hell last week.   I had an infected wisdom tooth and couldn't take anything for the pain other than paracetomol and antibiotics.  I looked like Marlon Brando for most of the week and was in the most pain I've ever felt,  I didn't sleep for three days, so needless to say I wasn't in work.  Unfortunately my Auntie died of a heart attack the day after my last post, it was devastating especially to my Dad who only lost his brother 18 months ago.  We still managed to get away for the weekend and it did him some good.  My Mum wasn't very well while we were away and spent a lot of time in bed which wasn't very nice for her.  On the day of my Auntie's funeral last week my Mum had to go into hospital for some tests but couldn't have them because her heart rate and BP were too high, so we all panicked that there was something wrong with her heart.  I spent Thursday night crying on the bed being terrified that I was going to lose her.  I think it was all a bit of an over reaction due to being at the funeral that day.  She's since been to the doctors again and there is no problem with her heart, they're doing lots of tests on things and she seems to be improving so hopefully things will pick up soon.  We went for our stimming injection teaching last week and the nurse advised I stay as stress free as possible, I just had to laugh.

Anyway enough about me, I just wanted to let you know why I've been AWOL.

Pri, as I said in my e-mail, I'm so happy for you,       it was the bright point in a very dark day and every time I thought about you I smiled!!   I'm so happy for you, you deserve this so much honey.  I hope you're managing to enjoy it and not worrying too much.

Claudia, sorry I'm not sure about the sleeping on your back thing, I'd listen to the others though, they know about these things.  I think it's a good thing to buy something every month, it'll build you up gently.  I think it's only natural that you're still nervous about things, but you do seem to be enjoying it more.  I'm sure everything's going to work out perfectly, you deserve it so much.   

Libby, you go girl!!!   Well done you for  standing up to the social worker, it seems to have done the trick.  Do you think she was testing you or something?  I agree with everything you said about the Madonna thing, I have no doubt that their intentions are perfect and they only want to do good, but sometimes these celebrities just don't realise the impact something like this can have.  

Jazzy, how's thing hon?  I agree with the others, can you not find a clinic who will treat on a weekend?  The words pot kettle and black spring to mind young lady when you're telling me I'm working too hard.   It sounds like you're working way harder than you should be.  Make some time for your self.  God love DH for the surprise trip to Barcelona, you've got a good one there.

My injections are going OK, very few side effects, the odd flush but nothing to write home about.  I had a blood test this morning and have my baseline scan on Wednesday then all being well start stimming on Wednesday night.  I've got 12 2ltr bottles on water in, in preparation.  Any other advice on what to eat/do while stimming, to help the egg quality would be very welcome.  I was going to research it last week but didn't get time.

Anyway my lovelies, I'm off home for some cuddles and a bath.

Massive love and hugs to you all       

DC xx


----------



## Libby Hannah (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi everyone

DC - what a truly terrible time you have been having. I hardly know what to say. Lots and lots of   to you darling for putting up with not only the stress of your Tx but all your family things on top. You are an amazing person and your family is so lucky to have you. Glad the Tx isnt having any horrid effects although goodness only knows how you would have had time to notice!!!! I do hope they get to the bottom of what your Mum is ill with soon - sending lots of    to you too and thinking of you!

Pri, claudia - how are your little and not so little beans!? Hope you are both feeling glorious! Claudia I looked at your later picture on the gallery - oh its so wonderful! Make sure you try to get yours too Pri at your scan so we can all have  look - doesnt matter if its mainly endometrium and only a tiny babe - we still want to see!

Jazzy - I agree with DC - you are working too hard! The clinic thing and weekends is really tough - the one I used closed on Sundays and I even resented that. If you have a choice then try to change - you need the best possible care as you are such a lovely person.

No real news from this end. Saw SW this morning again. Not as upsetting as before but pretty intense and tiring. Session this morning was on our relationship and we are lucky that thats all very positive. Not quite on the surprise weekends to Barcelona scale though - maybe I need to work on that a little.....!!!!  

Lots of love the everyone


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi 

DC - I am so sorry hun - Seems like you are going through too much on top of your tx - Wish we could help to make it all better.. I really hope you're mum is feeling better hun and you try and take care of yourself.. I know there is a lot going on but you really need to try and relax for your tx.. I know its easier said than done honey but we all want this tx to work for you  
                
            
Sent u some bubbles to cheer you up

Libby - Wow another meeting already - thats excellent - Glad they're getting easier and the SW is not a witch anymore... 

Jazzy - How are u honey ?

Claudia - U ok hun ?

I've been sick again the last couple of mornings - was horrible trying to get ready for work this morning..
Had to tell my boss at work in case I need to leave - Have asked if maybe I can work from home a little more from next week...  Cant do anything this week as she is away and Im covering 3 others too - just me in my department...
Its mine and DH's 2nd anniversary today  so gonna go out for a meal tonight..

Pri...xx


----------



## DC (May 9, 2005)

Happy anniversary Pri and DH
   
I hope you feel well enough to enjoy your anniversary dinner.

Thank you for your lovely messages girls, you have no idea how much having you all helps me.

I'm glad it all went well with the SW Libby.

I'm off to see my Mum now, wish me luck for my baseline scan, I'll keep you posted.

Love and Hugs     

DC xx


----------



## claudiaderi (Nov 29, 2004)

Oh my, you have been busy, you girls. 

Libby - glad everything is progressing well and that you SW's attitude is improving.  Things seem to moving quite quickly for you.  Wouldn't it be nice if we all end up with a bundle of joy next year - I'm sure we are a lucky group.
Jazzy - hope you're not working too hard. 

DC - you poor thing. You must be so stressed with all thats going on with family.  Try and keep stress levels down as pri said i its easy to say but you need to try.  Tips for good egg quality - there are loads on the NET - whether they work is another thing.  I stuck to loads of water- but you need to start drinking well before stimming so drink drink drink from now.  Also lots of protein is supposed to help - a lot of girls go for those protein shakes.  I think sticking to a healthy diet is key though.  Plenty of fish and veg/fruit and try to eat as much organic as poss.  I ate quite a few eggs ( just thought eggs might make good eggs -Claudia's theory )
Good luck with the scan tomorrow - let us know how it goes. 


Pri - Happy Anniversary   
Well - isn't this the best Anniversary present!  Sorry to hear you're feeling a bit sick.  Drink some warm water with ginger - it is supposed to do the trick. Make sure that your tummy is never empty - always have snacks nearby.  i lived on crackers in the first few weeks and never suffered with nausea. They say that the majority of people suffer with nausea because of the stomach being empty.
Do you have any other symptoms yet?  I still dont have the usual ones.

Well - an update -- I'M A FREAK!!!! 

OMG you should see the state of me!  Since coming off the steroids I have felt pretty s**t.   There I thought I was the lucky one and was sailing through pregnancy- well I think the steroids must have been masking all the symptoms - either that or I am adjusting to the lack of them in my system.  
I feel lethargic ( rather than tired) have lost my appetite ( but still eating) have had a few minutes of nausea but nothing to complain about, swollen glands and the worst mouth ulcers.  However, the worst thing is I came up with the most ugly, disgusting rash on my lower face.  I look like I've got leprosy!
Its called Perioral Dermatitis according to my GP, even though an earlier GP misdiagnosed it and gave me the wrong cream which made it worse.  He cant treat it cos I'm pregnant so it can last months.  I look like a teenager with really bad acne. This usually happens after using strong steroid creams and the GP said it was the first case he'd seen where it has occurred after oral steroid use.  
Couldn't have normal pg symptoms, could I.-  ( I'm not complaing - I did say to DH at the beginning - bring it all on!)
Apart from that - not too bad.  Have had a bit of achiness in the belly since Sunday - a bit like really mild AF cramps but I'm trying not to worry about that - might be stretching pain.

Anyway - back to work tomorrow to give everyone a shock.  I'm sure they will think its contagious!

Claudia


----------



## jazzyminky (Jan 29, 2006)

Ladies, ladies, ladies….so many posts so little time….who the hell is doing all the work in this country you sneaky little lot on the internet at work     !!!

Really fab to come on and have so much to catch up on so I’ll waste no more time and get straight down to business !!

DC – my lovely Durham buddy…how bad have you had it recently ! I am so sorry to hear about your Aunt. Your poor family are going through the mill of it at the moment. Give your Mum my love and wish her a speedy diagnosis and recovery (I am sure she probably knows all the ins and outs of us FF girls. All that and you having tx too. The whole 24 litres (see what I did there…I did the math !!!) of water sounds like torture…please tell me it isn’t in one go   now if it was wine I’d be saying bring it on  !! Loads of love to you hun….I have got the strangest feeling about you and this treatment (well they do call me the ‘witch’ at work…I am hoping due to my uncanny ability to predict events and not cause I am a cow !) and I am hoping and praying that it will be 3 of our lovely thread giving me the best news …..how amazing a year would that be if we can make it a triple whammy !!! Anyway try and take it easy….look at me giving advice…you know me too well …and get DH to load on the TLC !

Pri – now you will take a telling off and like it…what are you doing covering for 3 other people at work….do they not know that you have got the most important job in the world going on in your tummy ?? That is it, give me the address I am coming round with the boys to sort work out ! Seriously though hun I am worried about you doing too much ! Sorry to feel that you have been feeling sick and hope that you and DH have managed to enjoy your anniversary   I literally can not wait for scan day…I am so excited and Libby is right you get that picture on the site as soon as you can…I am loving Libby’s Little Bean and Not So Little Bean….maybe that is what we should call them until D-Day !!

Claudia – Hope that the pillow advice from Libby has helped you …sounds horrid and how about that rash ! I know I shouldn’t laugh but your post did make me grin about scaring your work colleagues …can’t you just say that you are a bit early for Halloween and “Does anyone have a problem with that?”. Seriously though I hope that clears up soon. Hope the Not So Little Bean is doing OK….I still smile every time I think of you Pri…it is great on a rainy day. 

Libby – Once again the saviour of our thread with your top advice to the girls…where would we be without you? Glad that things with the SW are getting a little easier and as for Madonna…I was waiting for you to bring her up as I think of you every time I see an article or watch the news….OMG…words utterly fail me. I think you are so right in all you said and great that she is offering a child a chance but what a bloody unresponsible selfish and hypocritical way about going about it. It makes my blood boil when I think of you and all the countless other families going through the right channels and some pretty heinous invasions of your life in order to bring a child to the UK to be part of an amazing family when the old Blonde Ambition can just nip on a plane, pick out the best looking baby she can find (although I suspect that she has teams of people out there scouring the land for an attractive baby) and then bloody well fly home and let the Nanny bring him back to the UK….to posh to push Madge me old girl eh ? And as for that air head Liz Hurley saying “Oh I think as many children should be adopted into the UK as possible why is everyone taking it out on my mate Madge” it was like  HELLO EARTH TO LIZZY !!! She totally misses the point that it is HOW Madonna has gone about it not the fact that she was done it….what is it with these celebs…has botox replaced their brains…..right     over…think we all know where I stand …and Libby my darling it is with you and it WILL happen for you…I have written to Santa specifically requesting it  ! Also I do have a funny police story for you but I have just worn myself out with that rant so next time I promise…just remember to say the words post mortem to me to remind me !!

As for me it is yet another month when D-Day will fall on the weekend so no tx for me. You are all so lovely suggesting a change in clinics and you are completely right but DH and I have decided to have our last two IUI goes on the good old NHS and if we fit those in before Christmas then fine but if not then we contact a private clinic after and see about this Natural Cycle IVF in the first instance. Apart from the things are just tickety boo this end. Moving offices this week which has been weird after being in the same one for 3 years but a change is as good as a rest !

Right ladies, War and Peace finished (AGAIN!!) so loads of love to you all and “I am off to Bedfordshire” knackered today and just done my own nut in after my Madge and Liz rant…that is totally it, I am not returning any of their calls anymore, they have blown it with me…the pair of losers !! 

Must dash Kiera Knightley has just sent a text !!  



Jazzy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Jazzy, Jazzy, Jazzy - You are just tooooo funny - Its always good to come on and read your posts esp when I'm not feeling too great - U always cheer me up      Hope u feel much better after your Madge tantrum and who can blame you - I totally agree with the whole things, its just not fair !!  

POST MORTEM - Come on tell us about it
I'm sure u had other stories to tell us too which u were gonna catch up on?? 

Sorry you're gonna miss your tx again but it does make perfect sense if you can get it on the NHS...  All of my tx's have been private - and it does add up !

Claudia - So sorry to hear you have been feeling yucky since coming off the steroids - Did they tell you this could happen.. How can the GP misdiagnose the rash ?      I'm sure u still look beautiful and have that pregnancy glow    Did you not have any symptoms at all before this ?  I've had really sore (.)(.)'s last week I couldnt even wear my bra... I keep checking them every day to see if they have grown more      - Looking forward to having bigger (.)(.)'s - think DH is too... Think he's getting a little frustrated with the lack of   now - We didnt want to in the 2ww and they recommend not to until after 12 weeks - Do they not realise that is 15 weeks without 'it' - How does one survive      
I've gone off track now, I've also had heartburn... and the sickness - and Im not even 6 wks pg yet !!!

DC - How was the baseline scan hun ?  And how is your mum ?  feeling any better ?  I hope so .... 

Libby - how are you sweetie ?  

 for the Anniversary wishes  - we went out to my favourite Chinese last night - was really nice...

I'm doing ok - just the sickness in the morning is not very nice when Im trying to drag myself into work.. Have had it three days in a row now... But I know its for a good cause    

Pri...xx


----------



## DC (May 9, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Wow, that's a lot to catch up on in just one day!!!

Firstly Jazzy you make me smile so much,  I agree with everything you said about Madge (and Lizz for that matter).  It seems like a good plan to wait for your last 2 IUIs on the NHS if possible, it's a shame they always seem to fall on a weekend though, I've got fingers crossed for the next one.   I'm glad you've got a good feeling about my tx, I was really up beat about it all but lately I've been feeling a bit more negative (probably the stresses of last week), do you really think it's possible for all three of us to have success together?  Sorry, I need to get a grip of my self,  it's just not the right attitude is it, I'll pull my socks up and get the PMA back I promise.

Claudia, sorry for giggling but you did make me laugh with the rash.  Be careful what you wish for and all that.   Seriously hun, I hope it clears up soon, I can't believe the doctor misdiagnosed it!!!  And don't worry you're not a freak, well maybe you are but if you are we all are.   It's no fun being normal anyway!!  I hope the symptoms get better soon, any sign of a bump yet?

Pri, I'm glad you had a lovely anniversary, it must have been the best present ever.  I agree with jazzy, you need to take it easy honey, don't be overdoing it at work, you've got more important things going on.  Not long now till the scan, I'm so excited for you!!!  

Libby, how's you honey?  What are the next steps with the SW?  I've lost track of where things are in terms of time scales, sorry for being >>> it must be the hormones.

Well, the baseline scan was eventful. There I am, legs akimbo, dildocam just exiting the area when what happens..... the damn fire alarm went off.   Dh said, ooo that doesn't normally happen!!!  The nice lady told me to get dressed quickly and naturally I'd chosen today to wear a skirt and tights and a pair of boots!!  So Dh threw various items of clothing at me, I struggled into them and was ushered out of the place.  When it all calmed down I went to see the nurse who told me that the scan was fine, I've got 10 tiny follies on one side and 12 on the other, apparently the high number suggests possible PCO.  It's not a problem but they've decided to put me on an additional tablet (metformin) starting today, which apparently helps to ready the womb for implantation in ladies with PCO.  Apparently the side effects are sickness and diarrhea  and most people seem to suffer from at least some of it (what fun, especially when I come to do the botty bombs too eugh!! ).  I start stimming injections tonight and have to go for a blood test on Friday.  I'm drowning with the amount of water I'm drinking, but I have to confess my healthy diet, has taken a bit of hit in the last week, I can't seem to stop eating chocolate, but I promise to be better as of tomorrow.  I plan on eating plenty of meat and eggs (not a big fish fan but I'll try), what's everyone's take on the Brazil nuts and pineapple thing? 

Anyway ladies I'm off home for a nice soak in the bath before I start on the double injections.  Wish me luck

As always massive hugs and oodles of love to you all       

DC xx


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi ladies

What perfect timing for the fire alarm     - Thats excellent news on the follies hun.. I had pineapple juice and brazil nuts the first couple of times and nothing this time... so its up to you...  I was told not to have hot baths etc tho and I had plenty of milk up to EC as its supposed to help with egg quality as well as to pick on protein all day - I would say that worked as my egg quality was good... try it hun...
And f cours its possible for us all to get BFP - On another board I am on - there is 4 of us... and one by one 3 of us have our BFP - just one more to go...

I think I must be the most paranoid person ever - keep getting these sharp pains on the sides of my stomach, not sure if its the endo or if something is going wrong... so i called the clinic and they have bought my scan forward to next Wednesday to check for miscarriage or ectopic... Oh well at least I will know a couple of days earlier if everything is OK...  I just need to know now... I still have all the pregnancy symptoms which should be a good sign tho right ?  And no bleeding - touch wood !!

Pri...xx


----------



## Libby Hannah (Apr 11, 2006)

Girls girls!!

I take a FF holiday for  few days while busy with work amd what do I find when I get back - whole novels of wonderful posts!! You are the best!

Jazzy - welcome back our lovely comedian - laughed out loud at your post as usual. Cant beleive your bad luck on cycle timing - its c**p darling! You are so good at being    about it - I would be having a complete and utter   . Thanks also for your support with Liz and Madge - I have taken them off my play date list - they wont be my adoption buddies!  

Claudia - poor old you with your rash! I do hope it clears up soon - your body is determined to challenge you during your pregnancy isnt it - pesky!!! Hope your work colleague have been a little bit kind about it. I say get some good make up and think how beautiful you are on the inside at the moment! I also think your Not so Little Bean is going to be an actor - determined to make his / her presence felt even when inside! Just think - we could all be sitting on a sofa in 20 years time watching the Oscars with tears in our eyes as he / she goes up looking ravishing to collect the award and profusely thank Mummy and Daddy for all their support!....Ok I know I am a bit    now but I got up at 5am to fly to Newcastle today and have only just got back some I am rambling. Nothing so glamourous as a visit to the FBI... not like some chicks we know!!! 

Pri - I am sure the pains are quite normal and nothing to worry about Hon - theres a lot of stuff changing down there right now - remember you've got to grow that big old placenta. However I am secretly plesed that your scan is earlier as we all dont have to wait so long now! Got a couple of funny placenta stories to share with you gals actually but might wait until you are further along and so pregnant that nothing disgusts you any more!!!   . Also - I agree with everyone - stop working so hard!!! I worked far too hard during my pregnancy, was still working when my waters broke, had a 48 hour labour and was so knackered for the first 24 hours afterwards that DH had to take care of Zac - I would work much less hard if I had my choice again - you can do it and you can have it all but its better not to! Your babe will be fine but you wont! Ok - finished ranting!

DC - how is your Mum my darling and everything at home? I'm surprised you can actually go to work with all that water - arent you permanently in the loo!?   Sound like your clinic are giving you tip top care - big    to them - its no less than you deserve. Dont think that its too much to hope for that you will be a mummay too - you really deserve it and we are all rooting for you honey! Unbelievable about the fire alarm - why are we always wearing - or not wearing - tights when something like that happens - I laughed so much imagining you trying to put them on in a rush with all the after effects of dildocam etc - kind of takes the romance out of the process doesnt it!!! 

DC you asked for a date and process update so here it is! We have a date now for seeing the panel - this is where we get approved as far as the UK is concerned. Its the 21st Feb which actually doesnt seem that far away - amazing that we are at that stage already. If I work out how to be as clever as Pri I will put a ticker on. After that our papers go to the DFES (gov dept here in the UK) for them to mess around with them for a bit and make them all official. Then it gets more exciting as when the papers go the Guatemala we have a good chance of being assigned a child pretty quickly - there is a such a great need for adopters. We wont be able to bring him / her home for around 6 months after we know who the child is as all the legal process and DNA testing will have to be completed in Guatemala first but we can go and visit as soon as we have the childs name! Overall the child is likely to be born mid next year so the cool thing is that he / she will be pretty close in age to Claudia and Pri's beans! If everything goes swimmingly we will have him/ her home by Christmas and if not then early in 2007. It all seemed so far away but this week I am having a good week and it seems quite close again!

Before I go a quick story. My best girlfriend had twins when just 6 months pregnant ad it was all very touch and go for all three of them for a while as she got very ill as well as the twins being so early . Side note to Claudia - before you get upset and worried she had lots of factors predisposing her to pre eclampsia and this will not, I repeat not, happen to you!!! Anyway as a result her doctor told her not to have any more children and as she has two lovely children (boy and a girl) who are now nearly 2 this was no hardship. In order to ensure she has no more she arranged for her DH to have a vasectomy and for the last two years he has found every reason under the sun to cancel the appointments she makes! He is Australian so you can imagine the whole alpha male, losing his "stud" status etc etc .....  . Anyway, she finally dragged him kicking and screaming to the clinic last week and he had it done. We saw them this week and i asked him how he was feeling. After a small   as I apparently wasnt supposed to know (!!!!) he realised she had given me all the details ( as we girls do ) and decided to open up about it. He admitted that the bit he is most worried about is that he will have to go back to the clinic twice in a few months to give a sample to check all the   are gone! His concern is his ability to perfom in this situation and that it will all be a bit embarrassing!! I fell off my chair laughing! Good job they never had to have Tx. I was on first name terms with every one of my DH's sperm (or it felt like that by the end of it!). We proudly quoted motility stats, mutant levels, harvest rates etc to each other and anyone else who would listen ! Did make me reflect actually on how good all our DHs are - ok what they have to go through is a fraction of what we do but at least they do it with good humour!

Lots of


----------



## claudiaderi (Nov 29, 2004)

I was going to write a 'me' post tonite but just read yours so had to respond.

DC - you made me laf especially what your DH said.
Has anyone mentioned PCO to you before - seems strange this was never picked up before.  You do sound like u have a lot of follies before even stimming - make sure they dont give you too much stims incase you overstimulate your ovaries like I did.  how much do you have to inject - I was on 225units. I like Pri didn't find that the nuts or pineapple helped plus later found out shouldn't be fresh pineapple as it contains an enzyme that gives uterine contractions.  What Pri was doing was exactly right plus loads of relaxation. How long will u be stimming for?

Oh Pri I remember those early days and worrying about all the twinges and pains - hang on a minute - I'm still bloody worrying about every twinge and pain! 
Seriously, you'll get a lot of different things mine averaged at something new every week!  I started getting sharp pains at about 6.5 wks which ended up being normal and I've had them ever since with a lot in between so dont woory too much ( says the worry queen).
Also any side apin will be the ovaries which are still swollen from the IVF - remember they are pumped up with high dosages of drugs.  My ovaries are still swollen.  Please keep calm otherwise you'll end up like me and what will these girls have to put up with then! 

As for me -  I rang the IVF clinic this morning and explained everything to a nurse who said she would get a doc to ring me. I also rang my midwife again and left a message.  Well no one had got back to me by 1pm and by then I was in more pain so took myself off to casualty.  They couldn't do much but feel my belly - they wanted to to an internal but I refused this as last time they made me bleed plus I cant understand what they would see.  In the end the gynae said she thought it was just my ovaries because I said I'd had Ohss after IvF - but it should be gettin better now not worse - and it doesn't feel like ovary pain! In the end the most I could persuade her to do was  a doppler.  It took an eternity for her find the heartbeat - in that time I really thought the baby was dead - when I heard that heart beat I burst into tears.  She has referred me for a scan and has told me to take painkillers in the meantime.  At least I Know baby's alive but still worried that there could be something wrong.  I hope I wake up tomorrow and all the pain has gone.

By the way midwife never got back to me - how bad is that.
IVF clinic got back to me at 3pm and couldn't really advise me.

Hope everyone else is okay.  I'm off to bed now as am knackered.

Libby - I posted my message just as you posted yours so have come back to add a note- thanks for the advise - plus I think u r right about the actor theory. 
Claudia


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi girls

omg claudia - you poor thing, hope the pain is easing off now - good job you took yourself to hospital and got checked out, like u say at least u know the baby is fine...  thank you for your advice, I know I need to calm down a little and stop worrying, as I dont think that is helping...
Please please take care of yourself hun, and if u dont feel up to it stay at home with your feet up  
I've hardy done anything since my 2ww - think I cooked for the first time yesterday... DH and mum have been doing everything..

And girls dont worry - there really is not much to do at work - I'm not taking on too much, my job is quite chilled - I spend most of my time on FF      So if Im not at work u girls will miss me ? 

Libby -       I cant believe how quickly things are moving, I had a dream only yesterday that you had your baby home almost the same time as myself.. Isnt that amazing ?  You must be so excited...  Have you eaxplained to Zac yet ?  he must be so excited...
Have you specified if you want a boy or girl, or are you not fussed ?  
Thats excellent about your bf and her twins, and at 6 months, that must have been so scary for her..
You made me laugh about her DH     Men         Should have heard my DH when his first couple of   samples came back a little low - oh boy did his pride kick in..  It cant be, they dont know what they're doing !!!  the funny thing was that was on the NHS and when he had two tests privately they came back ok - should have seen the smile on his face !!

Dc - hope mum is feeling a bit better          And how are you coping hun ?

Jazzy - how are u hun, come on we're waiting for that story...

I'm still the same, last two days been in bed by 8pm... just not liking the mornings at the moment but Im sure it will get better... Got a busy weekend so that will keep me occupied before my scan...
Actually girls forgive me if Im not back on til next wk as saturday I have my friends engagemnet, sunday another friends daughter's first bday... Monday a meeting in London all day...

Hope u all have a lovely weekend tho...

Pri..xx


----------



## jazzyminky (Jan 29, 2006)

Hello Ladies….Happy Sunday to you all !!!!!!!!!!

Firstly Claudia hope that you are feeling better after your scare, you poor thing, my heart was in my mouth when I read your post. So glad bubba is doing OK, it must be such a worry for you  !

Pri my lovely you sound like you are doing great and it is totally normally to feel nervous, your body must be going into overdrive with all the crazy things that it is going through at the moment ! I am sure everything is going to be fine and that you and Claudia are going to have beautiful babies in 2007 ! What a top year that is going to be ! And OMG…where do you get the time to be on another thread…how much did I giggle at that   !!!

Libby – great posts as usual, can’t believe how quickly things are moving that is such great news, can’t believe you could be getting a baby about the same time that Pri and Claudia will be …hoorah ! Loved the story about the vasectomy too…honestly boys….who’d have ‘em eh ?

DC – how much did your post make me laugh !! I have just got this vision of DH throwing clothes at you and everyone trying to hurry you out…please tell me you didn’t actually try and put your tights back on…that is a classic time for you to get one leg in and then loose your balance and fall flat on your face….and yes I do speak from experience. DH says that I am so like Sandra Bullock it is untrue…he laughs every time he sees Miss Congeniality because he says that I am just like her in that film……if only I looked like her too   !! But seriously follies sound fab and hopefully the PCO’s will get sorted with the new medication .

Well I have had a strange sort of weekend really. Yesterday I spent the day shopping with my friend that I told you about the other post, do you guys remember the one who found out a little while ago that it wasn’t going to happen without IVF ? Well occasionally we meet up (it is our DH who were best friends at school and our friendship has grown from being their girlfriends and now their wives, if that makes sense ?) anyway we have a little potter around Selfridges and go for a glass of champers and just generally act a bit posh (act being the important word here !). Well yesterday we stopped for a tipple and she ordered as glass of water….well you know what is coming don’t you…yes she is 7 weeks pregnant ! I naturally am so thrilled and so so pleased that another person doesn’t have to go through IVF but I am also in this funny place when I felt that it was all so much more comforting knowing that someone close to me was going to know what I am going through and with a worse prognosis than us and then WHAM it happens for them. Obviously it is great that miracles do happen and all that but I don’t know…..it just felt a bit funny…actually I am feeling a bit teary now   as I know your girls are just so going to get me without me having to say much more…I really do love you guys so much  ! Anyway DH said he felt like he was being told in slow motion that they were pregnant (both DH’s came and joined us in the evening for a night out) so I think he is taking it quite badly ! Will have to give him lots of TLC and remind him that everything is going to be fine .

To make things worse I crashed the car this morning…well more of a prang really  in a supermarket car park (Sainsbury’s in Redhill Pri – what a nightmare) but the guy I so loving reversed into was totally cool and really lovely about it so it is great to know that there are nice people out there….even when you do rip half their bumpers off ! So that is another pain in the proverbial that I am going to have to deal with this week…oh well these things were sent to try us  !

Right Pri seeing as you asked so nicely and Libby I know you love a good cop shop story here is the one about the post mortem. Well we have got quite a cocky young DI at work (not the devastatingly good looking one that it is my misfortune    to share an office with as he is really quite lovely…in fact I could just sit and look at him smiling all day long and not get much work done…anyway ) this other DI hasn’t been in Major Crime that long and several months ago went to a PM where a lady had been strangled (not in Surrey Pri – don’t panic). During a PM most parts of the body are removed and examined in detail to establish a cause of death so the brain gets taken, the stomach etc and in this case the throat gets removed. Well the pathologist is talking the DI through the signs that he looks for to establish that death has been caused by strangulation and the DI takes this all on board. Anyway last week this DI has to go to another suspicious death where strangulation was believed to be the cause. He arrives late and all the ‘bits’, so to speak, are out of the body and on the table ready to be examined. The pathologist this time was quite an attractive young women. So up saunters Mr Confident and points at a body part on the table and says to the pathologist “ I guess that you are going to tell me that strangulation was the cause of death due to the haemorrhaging around the larynx and the other sings of trauma here. The pathologist has obviously got his number and replies “No she died as a result of a blow to her head “ the DI looks confused and the pathologist chips in very nonchantly “that is the women’s vagina you are looking at there and to the best of my knowledge no one has ever died by strangulation of the vagina !!” . Well my goodness as you can imagine I almost peed my pants when I was told that story (I did in fact spit my tea out all across the desk..very attractive) and obviously I have not told a soul at work ………………NOT !!! The poor guy has lost so much street cred is it untrue !! But how much did I laugh    ??

Anyway my lovelies I do it every time and this is in no War and Peace exception so I will bid you all a happy Sunday night and loads of love as always.  

Jazzy xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

P.S. I am running a 10k next Sunday (5th November) for the Chase Children’s Hospice in Guildford…wish me luck but I might not get a chance to log on this week…too much training to do !


----------



## Libby Hannah (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi everyone

A ton of work to do today so just a really quick one as a few personals ae required!

Jazzy - sooooooo understand how you felt about your friend's pregnancy.   Its incredibly hard. When we were trying and one of my best friends who had been trying almost as long got pregnant I was weepy for days - I just felt I was on this great long journey and that now I was alone instead of treading it with a friend. Big big   to your and your DH - only time and a few good glasses of wine make this one better but we are all here for you. Also loving the strangulation of the vagina story !!!! OMG ow embaressed must he have been!  

Pri - I am so excited about your scan I can hardly cope! Enjoy it my lovely

Claudia - big   to you darling - I cant believe you had to go to casualty again!! So glad the Bean is ok and I'm so sorry about your stress - hang in there - so far you are doind a fab job as incubator even if the incubator itself isnt having such an easy time!

DC - whats your update sweetie - how are all the needles and when is your next critical date?

Lots of love xxxx


----------



## DC (May 9, 2005)

Hi Girls

I Hope everyone had a good weekend.

Claudia, wow it really is a roller-coaster for you isn't it sweetie?  I'm so glad everything is OK with the little bean, I hope you're feeling lots better though hun.  Let us know how you're doing, I'm thinking about you lots. 

Jazzy, I love the strangled vagina story     such poetic justice for him being so cocky!!!  I know exactly how you feel about your friend being pregnant, your poor DH must be struggling bless him.  It took me ages to understand that I could be happy for someone and wish them no harm but also feel sadness about it too.  There's something comforting about having someone else going on a similar journey and being able to help them through it, even though you'd never wish it on anyone.  It must have felt like you had a real live FF to go through this with and now as happy as you are for her it stings a bit that she's no longer on the journey with you.  I just know your time will come honey, you're too good a person for it not to happen to.  Big hugs for both you and DH.    

Pri, 2 days till the scan, I'm so excited,   I can't wait to log on on Wednesday.  What time is the scan so I can be thinking about you and sending up lots of lovely happy vibes.  

Libby, I hope you're not working too hard today.  Thank you for keeping me up to date with your adoption process, I can't promise I won't ask again so feel free to shout at me if I keep bugging you.   February seems so close, it'll be lovely to get that hurdle over with.  It does seem like a long way of after that till you get your lovely child home with you but I guess it won't seem so long if you're doing it all in stages.  It's lovely to think your little one will be born around the same time as Pri and Claudia's.

Things are going OK for me, after my blood test on Friday they lowered my dosage from 3 to 2 (I'm not sure how much is in each little ampule thingy but I was originally on 3).  I had another blood test this morning (which hurt like hell I might add, I had a brilliant plan to change arms because the left one was getting sore but it wasn't a good plan at all so back to lefty on Wednesday), the clinic rang about half an hour ago and told me to stay on 2 ampules tonight and tomorrow then go for another blood test on Wednesday.  If all goes to plan we'll be having a scan on Friday, (hopefully with less drama than the last one, and yes Jazzy I did do some comedy stumbling with the tights  , but the best part was poor DH trying to turn my knickers the right way round and hand them to me to make it easier, he looked so confused ).  We both have to start taking antibiotics tomorrow (this one is new on me but apparently it's so that we stay infection free for the whole thing).  

I had a bit of a grim weekend, in terms of feeling ill, the Metformin tablets aren't really agreeing with me but I'm persevering.  I'm starting to get a bit scared about EC and panicking that my eggs won't be good enough or none of them will fertilise, but I guess these feelings are fairly natural at this stage.

Anyway my lovelies, I'm off home to fall asleep on the sofa (poor DH must be so bored of me bless him ).

Lots and lots of love and hugs to you all    

DC xx


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi lovelies

So sorry not been around for a few days but I wasnt feeling too good at all - just being sick all the time and not able to hold anything down...  Was so weak.. Anyway feeling a little better today and I had my scan yesterday - There was one very healthy little heart beat flickering away... It was amazing... Altho Dh was like 'What happened to the other one' - think he was really up for twins..  Told him not to be greedy and be glad that we are blessed with one - Think he is   now  
Apparently the twinges and pains are my ovaries which are still quite swollen..

DC - Sorry about the painful blood test - how's everything going ?    for your scan tomorrow

Jazzy -  for sharing that wonderful story            The poor guy !!!! 
And reversing into someone at Sainsbury's - what are u like   I just went to redhill for lunch today...
If u have time one day maybe we can meet for lunch ?
Sorry about u feeling down about your friend - it is totally natural, each and every time someone tells u, you cant help feeling - why not me ?  I felt that the whole time, except for the people on thsi board... although I do feel guilty complaining about symptoms and talking about the scan as I know you all would do anything to be there too 

Libby - How are u sweetie ?

Pri..xx


----------



## Libby Hannah (Apr 11, 2006)

Pri

Woohoooo!     So glad your scan was good - I was beginning to worry! Amazing to see that little heart beat! Dont you worry about moaning about your symptoms - we love all the gory details and there is no special behaviour required on this board - the joy is we can be ourselves! I mean who could make up a character like jazzys........!?!    

I went out and bought three new baby cards today as I have three friends expecting in the next month - very proud of myself that I managed to do it without a shred of  . For whatever reason this week is a good week and our adoption seems only just round the corner - funny how time does that and at other times it takes on 2WW status!

Lots of love to everyone, espcially DC who is drugged up to the eyeballs and still growing those lovely eggs!


----------



## jazzyminky (Jan 29, 2006)

Hello Gorgeous Girls !!!!

Just a quick one from me today (honest  ) as I have to dash off to see 'the olds' as I haven't seen them for a week...bless 'em they aren't like having parents anymore they are like having two big kids but you have got to love them  

Pri - I am so so pleased that the scan went well...any photos for us to oogle over ? I bet it was the best feeling in the world and your post really made me smile   ! Would love to meet up with you for some lunch ! And please don't feel bad about complaining about the symptoms I for one (along with Libby  ) want to hear every last gory detail...we are all on this journey together, through the highs the lows and the vomitting   !!

Libby - great to see you are having such a good week and well done for your card purchase, quite right to be very proud of yourself ! It does make me laugh everytime I see Madonna now as I just think about you and all the ranting I did the other day...sorry about that just needed to get it off my chest   ! 

DC - any news my lovely ? Are you OK ? Hope you are keeping those eggs warm after a dip in temperature...but what beautiful weather it is my favorite sort...clear, sunny, cold and dry !! I love Autumn...it is sooooo me !!

Claudia - how are you feeling hun and how is not so little bean ? Has your poor rash cleared up ?

Right ladies I am off to be a good daughter..but spare a thought for me tomorrow when you are tucking into your cormflakes as I am beasting myself on a 10k charity run...do you think I'll go to heaven ?  

Loads of love and hugs  

Jazzy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Thank you all for your lovely words of support as well, you guys really are the best !!   Poor DH seemed to take it worse than me but he has bounced back now and after a conversation this morning we are going full steam ahead in the New year, drugs no drugs, I don't care just need to get on with it now !


----------



## DC (May 9, 2005)

Hi Girls

I'm just on my way out to go for another scan so this will be a quick one.

Pri, I'm so happy about your scan, it must have been wonderful to see the little heartbeat.  And don't worry at all about telling us about your symptoms, that's why we're here, it doesn't make me sad at all, it gives me hope.

Jazzy, I'm glad you and DH are doing better after your friend's shock pregnancy, and have decided to go for it with tx in the new year.  How did the 10k run go?  You're a better woman than me, I couldn't manage 10meters!!

Claudia, how's you and the little bean doing this week?

Libby, well done for managing to get through the purchase of baby cards without feeling too bad.  It's always difficult to get through those times isn't it?  I hope you have a good week this week too.

Quick update on me before I go.  I had a scan on Friday, which showed 40 follies!!!  About 25-30 of which were 8mm or over.  I only had 4 over 15mm so they decided to let me keep stimming over the weekend and go back today for another scan with a view to EC on Wednesday.  I'm doing OK but was feeling quite uncomfortable on Friday and Saturday, then yesterday wasn't so bad but I had really sore (.)(.), so I've managed to convince my self, that something's gone wrong and I've ovulated early (because I always get sore (.)(.) after ovulation) so I've managed to spend the last 24 hours in a panic about it.  I'm off now for my scan so I guess that'll let me know what's going on.  I know I'm probably just being a crazy lady but you know how these things can get your brain in a bit of a tizz.  I'll hopefully be able to log on this afternoon with an update.

In the meantime, wish me luck.

Oodles of love and hugs

DC xx


----------



## Libby Hannah (Apr 11, 2006)

DC

Quick message of support so that you know we have been thinking about you (and your tights!) during your scan this afternoon. Cant wait to hear the news and altough I know you are worried I hope it all goes ok. If pri and Claudia are anything to go by its pretty much the norm to worry about each bit and you are amongst wonderful friends there who clearly did something right!

Lots of love and hugs

PS We told the social worker last week that we want to discuss adopting 2 children at once which is quite exciting - more about that later....! DH has rcently started talking about our future family as having up to 5 children....not sure where that came from but think we really need to get on with things if thats his objective!!!! Of course - he doesnt do the washing........


----------



## claudiaderi (Nov 29, 2004)

Girls really had to log on quickly cos i'm packing for a weeks holiday in Italy - will be well looked after as Dh's parents live there and there hospital service is excellent  - in case I need it - which of course I wont ( positive thinking).  
Sorry cant write much but promise to catch up when I get back or if I can log on over there.  Good luck DH for the scan - flippin' heck 40 follies!!!
Speak in a week if not before
Claudia


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi lovelies

Claudia - Hope u have a wonderful break honey, I think its just what you need  

DC - 40 follies - wow !!!!  How did the scan go ?  You still due for EC tomorrow - seems to have come round so quickly... I'm getting all excited now...  

Libby - 2 at once ?  Didnt even know that could be an option, that would be amazing... would they be siblings or from different families.. If DH wants a family of 5, you really do need to get on with it      
I guess he will slowly be taught how to do the washing up - no doubt  

Jazzy - You are amazing - 10k, I cant do 10 yards at the moment without getting out of breath..   How did it go ?  How are the parents doing ?  

Well I've had a really good couple of days, no sickness at all and enjoying my meals  for a change   
Altho as always a little worried, as to why I have no symptoms at all ?      

Going to spend a night at my mum's today - 1st time since I moved out.. DH is off to Leic tonight - his best friend's wife passed away and the funeral is tomorrow morning      - Got 2 beautiful children too - 10 and 13....

Pri...xx


----------



## DC (May 9, 2005)

Hi Girls

Just wanted to give you a quick update on my scan.  Well as expected I was being completely paranoid  and everything was fine, there were about 12 follies over 16mm and a few more which have potential to be the right size by the time we get to EC, so that was a relief.  We’re all set for EC tomorrow, at 8:30.  I’m a bit nervous but not too bad, we have to be there 45 mins early and it’s about a 50 min drive so it’ll be an early morning for me.  I’m quite nervous that the sedation won’t be strong enough to block the pain out  but other than that I’m doing OK.  I’m planning on doing nothing for the rest of the week and for a few days after ET on Friday (fingers crossed ) but then I think I’ll go back to work if I feel OK.  I guess I’ll just wait and see.

Anyway enough about me, Claudia, have a fab time in Italy I’m so jealous, take care of that bump, I can’t believe you’re 16 weeks already.  Make sure you get plenty of pampering from DH’s parents.  My mouth’s watering just thinking about Italian food and ice cream!! 

Pri, make sure you get plenty of pampering at your Mums tonight too.  I’m so sorry about DH’s friends wife, it must be devastating for them.  Don’t worry too much about your lack of symptoms, I had a friend who didn’t even know she was pregnant until she was 19 weeks, she had no symptoms at all.  Everyone’s different, your body has obviously settled into the whole thing really quickly.

Libby, 2 children at the same time wow!!!  You and DH are completely amazing.  So many questions.... would you ask for siblings?  Do you have an age range in mind?  Tell all, and let us know what the SW comes back with.  Thank you as always for your lovely messages, you are a complete rock, I don’t know how I’d be coping with this whole thing without all of you girls.  

Jazzy, how are you this week?  Have you got over your 10k run? (I’m not going mad it was last week wasn’t it ), you should have done one of those on line sponsor things then we could have sponsored you, let us know if you have and I’ll sponsor you belatedly.

OK girls I’m off to have a bath and relax with a book to try to take my mind off tomorrow.  Wish me luck.  I’ll log on and update you as soon as I can.

Masses of love and hugs to you all   

DC xx


----------



## jazzyminky (Jan 29, 2006)

Hello Girls...just a super quick one from me as I am  .......very     !!

Just wanted to say Pri- sorry about your DH's friend's wife, how awful for all concerned, those poor children too....try not to be too   it isn't good foryou or the bump....8 weeks already who'd have thought eh ?

DC - my lovely just wanted to say that I am thinking of you loads and hope that today was not too painful....remember     all the way now !!!  

Claudia - have a lovely holiday - Italy is one of my favorites had our honeymoon there ! Take care of the not so small bean !!

Libby - I am loving your BOGOF idea.....totally in awe of you   Can't wait to hear what Cruella (SW) has to say about that, you'll probably give her a coronary   !

The 10k went well but was very hard work...legs only just recovered I did it in 1 hour and 3 minutes...bit of a shame not to come in under the hour but it was a tough course...lots of hills and sandy woodland...ouch !! Thanks for the offer os sponsorship...I'll get organised for next time...or you could just wait and sponsor DH if you like...the brave boy has decided to do the marathon for a children's charity ! He did the 10k in 46 mins...me thinks I have a little whippet on my hands !!

Off to Barcalona at the weekend (to see The Killers in concert whooo hooo !) but will log on on Tuesday for a catch up...just wanted to send you all ooodddles of love as I am not logging on very regularly but just know that I think about you all every day !!!  

Loads of love 

Jazzy xxxxxxxx


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi all

DC - How did it go hun - sorry I wasnt here to wish u luck before you went in ?  So how many eggs did they collect ?  have u had the call to say how many fertilised ?   for ET...  I really have a good feeling for you hun

Jazzy - Hope u enjoye Barcelona - The Killers hey ?  How was it - tell us all

Libby and Claudia - Hope you're both ok...

I have another busy weekend with BIL's engagement etc so wont be around until Tuesday - hope u all have a lovely weekend and catch up then...

Lots a love
Pri...xx


----------



## Libby Hannah (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi everyone!

Dc - hope things went ok today. I remember from Claudi and Pri that this is a tough time, waiting for all the different pieces of data they give you about numbers, quality etc. Thinking of you all the way hon and well done you for carving out some relaxation time.

Pri - So sorry about the loss of your friend - truly awful. I also think being pregnant makes you think about all that life and death stuff more so I expect your emmotions are running high. Enjoy the weekend - hope the party is all fun!

Jazzy - What a jet setter - Barcelona and a rock concert - makes me feel positively middle aged! Like the others I am in awe of the 10K - I hate running. One of my friends just did the NY marathon and I am in total   of you guys. Lets hope your DH's sperm swin as fast as he runs  

Claudia - wanting to hear about your lovely holiday! Did you eat your body weight (and Bean's) in homemade pasta!? Like Jazzy I am very jealous. It was the first place we went on holiday together when DH and I were students so holds a special place in my heart.

No news here - still trucking along!

Big hugs to all especially DC.


----------



## DC (May 9, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Just a quick one from me, DH has banned me from sitting up today so I thought I’d sneak a quick post while he’s out.   All went well in the last few days, we got 10 eggs, 6 of which fertilised and we had two good 4 cell embies put back today.    I’m feeling a bit sore have a bit of a churny tummy but otherwise I’m doing OK, just on to the finger crossing stage now .

I’ll update you all in a few days.  Masses of love and hugs to you all, and thank you for your unwavering support, you are all angels.
   
DC xx


----------



## Libby Hannah (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi everyone 

Thought I would log on for a small update!

DC - so thrilled for you that you got two good embies on board.   I have everything crossed for you my darling. Keep relaxing and keep that    thinking going - you can do it! Did the others get saved for frosties? Cant exctly remember but I dont think we have any frosties on the board yet do we?

Jazzy - how were the killers rock chick??  

Pri and Claudia - everything quiet for you two which has to be good news?! Hope you are feeling well and the beans are comfy!

Well, I have some rather amazing news. I realised yesterday that I was 3 days late. I know it seems bizarre to have missed it until now but I'm not focused on these dates any more. I went out and bought a test (no bottom of sock drawer for me Jazzy!) and youve guessed it - a  !!! I am completely thrilled but also somewhat in shock!! DH was so sweet when I rang to tell him - his words were "thank god you finally did a test - it was so obvious all last week!" Apparently he didnt want to say for fear of me biting his head off! He is actually right about last week as thinking back on it I have every symptom in the book but I just wasnt really thnking about it at the time! Like Claudia was I'm a bit cautious as having had the two miscarriages it makes you worry but I do feel so shocking this time that the hormone levels must be high! I'll book in for an early scan to check everything. 

This means that the whole adoption goes on hold as you arent allowed to do it whilst pregnant but I think we will come back to it afterwards - certainly if DH still wants 5!

Big hugs everyone!!


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Libby - OMG OMG OMG OMG
                                        

I'm sitting here in shock and sooooooooo happy for you                              

You must be     

CONGRATULATIONS TO BOTH OF YOU !!!!!!!!!!!

Pri...xx


----------



## claudiaderi (Nov 29, 2004)

Libby - congratulations!!!!!
I dont want to be smug about it but ..... I TOLD YOU SO, I TOLD YOU SO.  
Do you remember I said that as you had given up on assisted and decided to adopt you would probably get pg -  I Love being right! 

I think we have to be the luckiest group on this site.  I said this year was special.

I've only just got back from my hols tonite but had to congratulate Libby and also wish DC the best of luck - I will chat more tomorrow when I've rested.

Such great news.
Claudia


----------



## jazzyminky (Jan 29, 2006)

Girls....I can't log on for long...still at work and need to go home but I just needed to say WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO !!!! LIBBY I AM ABSOLUTELY STOKED !!!! THAT IS THE ABSOLUTELY BEST NEWS AND KNOW i AM SHOUTING BUT I AM SO EXCITED !!!           

I am over the moon for you and will log on with loads of love etc just as soon as I can but I can tell you now this is a big "I've slept with a coat hanger in my mouth" moment. Am very emotional but all in a good way !   

Come on DC lets make this 5 out of 6 and then it will just be me to get some great news. Claudia you are right are we one hell of a lucky group or what !!!! 

Pri - can't wait for you to catch up on this news it is the best !

Got to run girls but oodddles of love to you all.   

Jazzy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

P.S. Barcelona and The Killers were fab will tell you all when I get this stupid grin off my face that Libby has put there !!!!!


----------



## DC (May 9, 2005)

OMG OMG Libby            I'm so happy for you!!!!  That's the best news ever!!!!  I love that DH already knew but didn't mention it, bless him.  Yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

I really hope we can make it a full complement this year ladies and have all of us with BFPs it would be amazing!!!

I just popped on to say hi, the 2ww is driving me a little insane and the doctor's signed me off for 2 weeks which I can't help feeling guilty about,  I've never been off work this long.  But otherwise it's all going fine, no real symptoms other than sore (.)(.) which is par for the course and some mild AF cramps.  I've had a bit of a miserable day so thought I'd log on and I'm so glad I have, you've completely made my day Libby.

Jazzy and Claudia welcome back from your travels, tell all, and lots of love and hugs to Pri  

I'm smiling so much DH is going to wonder what I've been up to when he gets home   

Love and hugs as always 

DC xx


----------



## Libby Hannah (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi lovely ladies

Thanks so much for all your excited messages. You are the only people I have told (other than DH and the doctor) so its wonderful to get your kind words.

DC - not surprised you are finding your 2WW hard darling - its the most vile time. Please dont feel bad about being signed off work - this is your absolute priority at the moment and they can manage without you. Important thing is to try to find things to occupy your head  - easier said than done I know. Get a few good DVDs out or a couple of gripping books - whatever it takes to make those minutes tick faster. Above all come on here and winge as much as you need to - we are here for you.

Claudia, Jazzy - spill the news about your foreign travels - we want to hear it all!

Pri - how are you feeling - what are your latest symptoms?

I spoke to the consultant that we did our Tx with yesterday to see what he wanted me to do. Well, before I knew it I was in for a scan and blood tests! All looking good this time so far and apparently no reason to put me on the cyclogest which is a relief as I nearly murdered DH last time I was on that. Amazingly you could actually see the the little pregnancy sack even though its so early - nestled in there right in the middle of the lining - made me a bit  emmotional to see my tiny bean so early! I am considered high risk due to the other miscarriages so they are monitoring me closely with weekly/fortnightly scans from now until 12 weeks - nice in a way as I will be able to see each little development. Pray this one hangs on!!

Big   but especially to DC


----------



## claudiaderi (Nov 29, 2004)

Hi - wanted to chat with you girls a bit longer tonite and tell  you about my trip but I'm a bit upset.  I got my results back from the triple test and they've put me in the high risk group for Downs. 1:75.  The average for my age (35) is 1:300 - so not very good. I've read that a lot of these screening results are hugely incorrect so I'm hoping mine is.  I've also found out that my hospital are well known for their high number of high risk cases. I'm not risking a miscarriage by having further tests just based on this screening as this may be our only chance of a child so we will deal with whatever comes our way.  
Claudia


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Claudia - Oh honey, Im so sorry they're putting you through this... Can they not do another nuchal test ?  You always hear about them getting it so wrong....   

Libby - That is great hun that they already scanned you... and that they will keep a closer eye on you - Its always good to keep getting reassured... make sure you take it easy hun - and if possible try and do nothing for the next few weeks - Believe it or not since EC I have prob only cooked twice - DH and mum have been great, I havent done any housework or anything.. Just relaxing and am in the office 3 days a week and work from home 2 days..  I just feel that we have been blessed and should look after ourselves at this really important time - Sorry for the lecture    

Jazzy - So tell us more about your trip ?  Work sounds like it has been busy for you as usual..?

DC - I know the 2ww is not easy hun - it seems to drag sometimes doesnt it ?  Enjoy your time off and please please do not feel guilty - This is your time and it will all be worth it in the end...  What day do u test??  

Well I have my dating scan today - totally unexpected, received the appt the other day - hope I still get my 12 week one too...
I had a meeting with my boss yesterday about work stuff and she dropped in hints about what I would do after maternity leave, and whether or not I would come back part time or full time.. She pretty much told me that I wouldnt be able to come back to my own job so would have to consider what I would like to do - as I wont be able to do all the travelling... I also wont be able to work from home either !!  I'm gutted !!  Cant believe she's even putting this on me already... havent even told work officially yet..
It looks like I will have to be in the office Full time if I return and ideally I dont want to be away from the little one all week    Will have to see if I can afford to do just part time work..  Either way she has to leave a position open for me doesnt she ?

Pri...xx


----------



## Libby Hannah (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi there

Quick ones for Pri and Claudia

Claudia - oh I am so sorry about your results - this is a worry for you. However, I do know a number of people who got these sorts of results and it all amounted to nothing in the end. As Pri says is there any thing else you can do other than an amnio to recheck?

Pri - your boss is on very dodgy ground! She should not even be pressurising you to discuss this at this point. You are not obliged to give any answers on this until near the end of your maternity leave. Just to be on the safe side I would make a note of her comments and the date so you have a record. If she raises it again I would say to her firmly but nicely that you will take advice (you dont have to specifiy legal) on what your options for work are. This should be enough to make her think twice. All employers are now obliged to consider flexible working including allowing you to work from home and my understanding is that the onus is on them to prove why you cant do your job this way rather than the other way round. If you need some more formal advice without talking to a lawye, consider contacting your citizens advice bureau or local Business Link.

Lots of love


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Libby, I have to try and let it not stress me yet and am considering discussing it with HR..
Havent told them yet - wanted to wait until I was at least 12 weeks...


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Wow it is quiet on here - went on to page 2, just had to bring it back so u can all find it again...

Pri..xx


----------



## Libby Hannah (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi there 

You are right Pri - very quiet - thanks for rescuing us from page 2!

I'm mainly worried about DC - how are you my lovely? You must be very close to finding out....?

Claudia - are you feeling any better than last week? Did you decide to go for any more tests?

Pri - no news I assume is good news?

Jazzy - big   for you - where have you been - we havent had a good story for a while!!

All quiet with me - lots of cramps last week but its all settled down and I had another scan yesterday which showed everything progressing as it should.

Lots of


----------



## DC (May 9, 2005)

Hi girls

Sorry for making you worry about me, I’m just struggling a bit with this whole 2ww thing. 

Firstly though, Claudia, I’m so sorry about your test results.  Can they do them again? It seems a bit odd that one hospital seems to have a lot of bad test results.  I know it’s really easy for me to say but I’m completely convinced that everything will be OK with your little one, you just didn’t need the extra stress hun did you.  Big hugs. 

Libby, I’m still smiling so much about your news.    I’m glad they’re scanning you regularly, as you said at least you’ll get so see every tiny stage of the baby’s progress.  Let us see some scan pics if you have any.

Pri, how are things with you?  I can’t believe you’re nearly 10 weeks pregnant already.   How are the symptoms going?

Jazzy, are you working too hard again lady?  It’s been a while since we heard from you, I hope everything’s OK.

As I said I’m struggling with the 2ww, no matter what people said to me it never really prepared me for how hard this is.   I’ve just about convinced my self it hasn’t worked.  I know that symptoms don’t mean much but I can’t help it, I keep analysing everything.  I’ve pretty much had sore (.)(.) since about 3 or 4 days before EC, and I’ve been having mild AF type cramps since a few days after ET which all seemed OK, in fact they were kind of comforting I felt that it meant something was happening in there.  On Sunday night my (.)(.) were the worst they’d been and they seemed bigger too but then by Monday they were a lot better, over the last few days the AF type cramps have gotten worse and the breast tenderness is much better which is always a sign AF is about to arrive.  Logically I know I’ve got lots of artificial hormones in me (including some tablets which will ensure I don’t bleed till test day) so I know AF isn’t about to arrive and the symptoms could mean nothing but feeling the way I do every month has me convinced it hasn’t worked.  I just feel like I would feel something slightly different or I would just know if it had worked. I even went and picked up some holiday brochures yesterday to plan a get away in Jan if it hasn’t worked, so convinced am I.  Are these feeling normal? Or am I going slowly mad?  DH is being a complete star bless him, I hope I’m not giving him too much grief.


For some reason my clinic make you wait 16 days rather than 14 so we have to wait until Sunday, I think I might go mad before then but I’m determined not to test early because it’ll make me even more    Luckily DH has taken Thursday and Friday off work so we’re going to go out and about and try to take our minds off it.  

Sorry for the me post, I feel very selfish of at the moment, we should all be concentrating on how happy and wonderful our three thread pregnancies are, I promise I’ll be back on form soon.

Lots and lots of love and big hugs to you all, and thank you for your continued wonderfulness I really don’t know what I’d do without you.
  
DC xx


----------



## claudiaderi (Nov 29, 2004)

DC - please do not feel selfish, you're not.  It's normal to feel what you are going through and dont believe that everyone knows automatically that they are pregnant cos 'they feel different'.  I for one never felt different and if it wasn't for my bump and the odd twinges I would say that I still dont feel different!  
You will analyse everything in this 2nd week and in my first 2 IVF pgs I too was convinced that it hadn't worked. I remember thinking that I knew my body so well that 'I would know' if I was pg. One day near the end I remember noting that my discharge was the same as it is b4 AF and I was on the bathroom floor in tears .  A few days later I tested positive .  You can even have bleeding which you can mistaken for AF ( I had that too). 
How's your belly, have you had any odd bloating? Do you ever take your temp in the morning - I remember mine being higher than normal. 
My first hospital also asked me to test on day 16 -  there is a reason but I cant remember. 
If you can distract yourself then that's good but be positive and believe that you are pregnant.
We are all here for you.

Pri and Libby hope you gals are feeling fine. How are your appetites - mine has disappeared - I miss it 
Jazzy - more stories pleeeeeze

I'm not worrying about my test ( yes you did hear right - Claudia's not worrying) what will be will be.
I didn't tell you did i that when I was in Italy I saw a gynae that I know there who offered to do a thorough scan ( same as our 20 wk one) and baby was fine - by the way he thinks ( but isn't 100%) .

We also had some bad news there, which we were expecting.  DH has been diagnosed with MS - but luckily it isn't the bad type so he wont end up in a wheelchair or anything like that. He may not have another attack foranother 10 years if ever again so we are being positive about it.

Anyone watching that IVF program tonight - A Child against all odds

Big hugs to everyone.
Claudia


----------



## Libby Hannah (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi everyone

A coulpe of quick messages for DC and Claudia.

DC - never never worry about making the post all about you on a 2WW. This time is absolutely the worst thing ever and you are entitled to all our support! I am sorry you are feeling blue about it all - it is so hard. On the symptom thing, I think it was you who said you had a friend who as 19 weeks before she realised so it is possible to feel very little different. Also with all the drugs you have had things will be all over the place so please try not to worry. If you are on progesterone this definitely wont be helping with your emmotions - I practically killed my DH whilst on that and am incredibly relieved that my consultant has deemed it unecessary for me now. Sending you lots of     and   darling. Will be thinking of you on Sunday.

Claudia - Fantastic news that your Italian friend gave you positive results on your scan - this is really encouraging. Lovely that its a girl too - dressing girls is way more fun and most of my friends with both would say girls are a teensy bit easier! o sorry about your DH's diagnosis - cant be easy even though you were expecting it. You have had a lot to cope with recently - make sure you are still taking care of you in all this. 

Pri, and the naughty absent Jazzy - lots of   to you!


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi guys

Gonna make this a real quick one - sorry I disappeared again - had really bad stomach pains and strange discharge with a tiny bit of spotting
Went in for a check up and they think its the cyst/follies playing up maybe causing a slight bleed by the ovary.. Juts been taking it easy - might even take next week off sick !  Have come so far, I think I should listen to my body and slow down a bit... My bump had disappeared too  

DC -    
              

Libby, Claudia and Jaxxy - love to u all      

Pri..xx


----------



## claudiaderi (Nov 29, 2004)

Pri, sorry to hear about your scare - its horrible isn't it. I'm glad your drs took it seriously though.  Were you scanned - you should really?  What were the stomach pains like, similar to AF?  Dont know if you'll remember but I had a scare at about 10 wks too - with quite a bit of bleeding - it was just my irritated cervix - I wonder if this is the time when the placenta starts to get ready to take over and maybe there is an increase of hormones which could cause bleeding in some women.  I just read about a lot of people bleeeding  around this time - so I wouldn't worry.
Re. your belly going down well that is quite normal.  It is supposed to go down by the time you reach 12 wks.  ( There are some weirdos like me that never experienced the 'deflation' and just went from fluid bump straight into baby bump.  You're luck really cos my back has been taking a beating for the last (nearly) 5 months.
You're nearly at the magical 12wks so hang on in there and I think you are wise taking a week off - I did too and it did me a world of good and the bleeding also stopped.  
Make sure you keep taking your prenatal supplements and rest.
Thinking of you 
Claudia

PS Hope you are feeling okay Libby - any sickness yet?
DC - are you testing tomorrow, if you are I'm wishing you all the luck in the world.    
Jazzy - hope you are enjoying these last few weeks before you try again


----------



## jazzyminky (Jan 29, 2006)

Hello Ladies !!!

Now I know I am in a lot of trouble with you guys for being AWOL and my only defence is work……so pleeeaasssseeee forgive me    ??

Wow I have missed so much and also feel really bad about not being here to help you guys through some rough moments….I am a shameful FF  !

Claudia – You have been amazing with your posts . I think that you are being really strong and hopefully your Italian scan has helped to put your mind at rest a little. Lovely to hear that it is more than likely a girl, how exciting ! Poor DH too, what are the symptoms/prognosis for the type of MS he has ?

DC – Any news, I am so sorry I haven’t been around to cheer you through your 2WW . I am sure Caludia is right that everyone is different and experiences all sorts of different symptoms. I am keeping everything crossed for you and hey I can as I am not trying for pg at the moment !!! Let us know when you do and remember we are here for you…..and don’t ever worry about posts just about you, we have all been there and all understand.

Pri – Hope that you are taking it easy and have taken the time off work. You and the bean are the most important thing at the moment and deserve the rest ! Made me furious when I read what your boss had said to you …honestly sometimes women bosses are the worst ! And Libby is absolutely right with her advice your boss is on very very dodgy ground saying that to you and needs to watch her step !

Libby – every single time I think of you I smile  , I still can’t get over the little miracle that has happened for you and I am so thrilled. Glad they are taking good care of you and we want every update on the beans development as you get it…and pictures too !

Well I have had strange couple of weeks really. Work has been absolutely manic and even DH had a word with me the other day saying that it is getting ridiculous.  I have recently moved over to sit within the Major Crime Teams and the work seems to have tripled. Going to have a mad couple of weeks coming up too so please forgive me if I go AWOL again.  

The only mildly amusing story I have for you is about my Friday night out. I had organised for all the DI’s, DCI’s and me to go bowling at this really cool place in London called All Stars Lanes for a bit of team bonding with my new team. By the time Friday came the original party of 8 were down to 4 with the only boy  being the one and only gorgeous DI that I have told you about before . We get on really well but I was worried that he would have the hump being the only boy. Anyway he turned up (looking gorgeous…it must be by hormones but think I am on heat at the moment  !!) and was totally chilled about being the only male in the party. 

I have been sharing an office with him for past 2 weeks as I am having to hot desk for a while and his partner in crime is away so he keeps asking me to come and keep him company…tough job but I just about managed it  ! Anyway I had been moaning all day about not feeling too hot as I knew I was coming down with a cold but I got up to town and bought some of those Benylin Max Strength thingies for cold and flu, popped a couple and didn’t really think any more of it. Had a couple of beers at bowling and started to feel a bit odd. We sat down to eat and a couple of times I thought…ooooohhhh I am going to be sick, so politely excused myself to go to the ladies. He seemed really quite concerned that I hadn’t touched my food and I didn’t want any of them thinking I was on some fade diet so tried to force it down but ended up giving up. Anyway we leave the bowling lane and two of them head off to Waterloo but me and the dish have to go to Victoria to get home, he asks if I fancied a few drinks on the way to the station as it had been such a bad week and he just wanted to go out and have some fun. I was feeling a lot better due to the fresh air and thought yeah why not. We ended up going to a bar I know and I had about two mouthfuls of red wine when I had to leap up from my seat and run to the ladies….the look on his face was a picture. Well projectile vomit probably doesn’t even come close to describing the scene of carnage in the ladies, thank god I made it there ! I eventually pulled myself together then had to go back out and say “ I am really sorry, I am not drunk honest but I have just been horribly sick and need to go home” HOW MORTIFYING   ?? Bet that is the last time he ever comes on one of my team building nights out !!! He was totally sweet about it though and even told me that he knew I wasn’t going to believe him but he had had a nice time at the end of the evening (bless !!) . 

Well needless to say I am still pretty sick, have been all weekend which is particularly galling as I had to miss George Michael in concert last night and am missing James Bond tonight …but I think I do have Britain’s first female case of man flu ….no work for me tomorrow…which is probably a good job as I would only have to face Mr Dishy  !!

Anyway my lovelies I probably won’t get much chance to log on this week but I will try as DC I am desperate to know how you are getting on. I do always think about you all…even when I am AWOL, you girls just keep me going ! 

Loads of love to you all.

Jazzy xxxxxxxxxxxx

P.S. Did anyone see the Jack the Ripper programme on Channel 5 this week. The lady that was on it Laura Richards is one of my friends….I was quite proud of her and wondered if anyone had seen it ?


----------



## DC (May 9, 2005)

Hi Girls

I can't believe I'm about to write these words!!  I'M PREGNANT!!!!      We're both in complete shock, I'd convinced my self it hadn't worked, I'm so happy I can't even begin to find the words.  In the main it still hasn't sunk in and we're being a bit cautious but enjoying every second. No matter what happens next, I've dreamed for so long of the day I could tell my family I'm pregnant and I had that joy today, so I'm just going to take it a day at a time and enjoy every step.

I'll write properly tomorrow but I just wanted to let you all know the news and tell you that I genuinely couldn't have got through any of this without you all, you are complete angels and I love you all.

Big huge hugs  

DC xx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

sorry to gate crash however FANTASTIC NEWS DC 

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Libby Hannah (Apr 11, 2006)

WHOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOO! DC you are the best!!                 Are we the luckiest board on here or what!!!!!! You must feel absolutely amazing - well done you you total star!!!!!! I am in tears!!!

No time for a longer post ladies as I am trying to get some work doen and go to bed early as well - very tired and sick at the moment which is all encouraging!!

But just had to log on to see news - I am the happiest girl now!! DC thanks for making my weekend!


----------



## claudiaderi (Nov 29, 2004)

clapping^          ^   clapping pompom^                           
Congratulations! Congratulations! Congratulations!
Dc and DC's DH well done you two.  Something has happened to this board because we have totally gone against statistics. How happy are you two!  Its wonderful isn't it.  I'm so glad you guys have had the chance to experience this beautiful feeling.  When you're feeling up to it I want to hear how you tested and everything - details please 
Listen we are all going to have our babies within a few months of each other and I think it would be lovely once we've had them to all meet up with these miracle babies.  I really think we've broken a board record here.

Take it easy these next few weeks and if you dont feel up to it dont go to work. Remember we're all here if you need to ask any questions.
We love you too!
Claudia


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

DC - That is the best news ever                    
                         
I cant express how happy I am for you !!!  I knew you would do it this time...

Claudia - Thank you for your kind words again, I do remember your scare at around 10 wks too... It feels like we get so close to reaching the 12 wk mark and something like that can really throw u off

Jazzy - U busy bee - glad to have u back as alwasy - how are u feeling now ?

Libby - how are u keeping hun?

I'm doing a little better - still off work tho and resting which is why I havent been on FF much..
I have my 12 wk scan on Wednesday and my frist midwife appt in the aftrenoon - Cant wait, just want to know all is well still and then start sharing and accepting our news with others  

Pri..xx

Pri..xx


----------



## claudiaderi (Nov 29, 2004)

Pri, I cant believe u will soon be 12 wks - thats seems to have passed so quickly but I bet its been slow for you.  I found that after the 12 wks it all speeded up a bit.
Take care
Claudia


----------



## claudiaderi (Nov 29, 2004)

Hey has everyone got morning sickness or what?   You've all been so quiet.
Pri - good luck for tomorrow and hope you're midwife appt went as you expected.

Hi to everyone.  Had my 20 wk scan today and all was well - they looked for markers for Downs and there weren't any so that was positive news.  I was told yesterday at my midwife appt that I should go to UCH in London who have a specialist featal unit to have a thorough scan.  I've made an appt for tomorrow but after today I'm not sure if I should go or not.  I know its good as they may pick up something that needs attention but its pointless going for Downs as they have already told me that even if they dont find any markers, 50% of Downs babies wont have markers - so in other words I wont be any the wiser!  I will decide tomorrow.

By the way its definitely a girl!  So help with names, please.

Hope you are all okay and eating well 

Jazzy - you disappeared again?  You work too hard.
Claudia


----------



## jazzyminky (Jan 29, 2006)

OH MY GOD !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HOW HAPPY AM I AT THIS EXACT MOMENT ?                       

DC just read your wonderful post and I am one very teary bunny…all for the right reasons though . I am so thrilled the my little Durham Buddy is pregnant and thrilled for your DH too that is just the best Christmas present ! How amazing that all of my lovely girls after a truly up and down year have got what they want most in the world ! It just makes me want to  all the time…and I just had the funniest feeling that it was going to work for you….they call me the ‘witch’  at work you know due to my uncanny ability to predict pregnancy !! I am truly truly happy for you and think you totally deserve all the happiness. I bet your Mum (and everyone else) was thrilled. 

I just can not believe that you are all expecting it is so wonderful and Claudia you are right, we have got to be the luckiest board on this site….just make sure it rubs off on me in January girls !!! Really looking forward to all of your experiences and stories along the way ! If you do all meet up when the beans arrive I would love to come and see you all too if that is OK ? 

Clauida – did you go for your other scan ? Great news about your little girl, how exciting  ! Ooooo I love all sorts of girls names such as Mia, Jessica, Scarlett, kind of old fashioned but I know someone who has a little girl called Martha and it really suits her ! I love Madaline as well. You will have to get one of those name books for Christmas !

Libby – how are you doing ? Has your news sunk in yet….I have been telling so many people about you and they are all amazed. I am so pleased that things have worked out this way! 

Pri –  my lovely how are you feeling are you still taking it easy. Have you had your 12 week scan yet, I am loosing track  ?!

Things are Okish with me…I never did shake that cold and despite going to work had to surrender yesterday and go to the doctors this morning . I have got sinusitis which is pretty painful so I have been given the rest of the week off. Got antibiotics so just need those to kick in and I should be right back on track ! Going to get all my Christmas written in the next few days so it is lots of sofa time and chick flicks for me !

Think you guys must all be pretty busy as there hasn’t been many updates in the past few weeks (apart from the smiley kind DC !!) so please keep a sick and house bound individual entertained….I miss you all  !

Loads of love Jazzy xxxxxxxxxxxxx

P.S. George Clooney has just rung to say that he will be round to rub Vic on my chest so must dash  !!!


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi all

Claudia - Excellent news on 20 wk scan - must have been amaziong, so much clearer ?

I had my 12 wk one today - all is well and baby is looking healthy...and my cyst has dissapeared !!
I dont think I have ever cried so many happy tears in my life..

Jazzy - sorry to hear you're not well, hope you can use this time to chill and take good care of yourself - you ahev had a hectic few weeks hey ?

DC - How are u sweetie ?  When will u have your first scan?

Libby - How are u honey ?

P..xx


----------



## DC (May 9, 2005)

Hi Girls

Thank you for all your lovely posts, it's fab that you're all so excited for me.

Jazzy, when we ever get round to meeting up, it'll be all 5 of us, I won't hear any of this "can I come along too?", we're a group and we'll always be a group,  see that's you told!!  I hope you feel better soon honey, I'm glad you succumbed and went to see the doctor.   Take it easy and keep your feet up till you get better, no overworking your self again.  Also make sure DH pampers you plenty too.  You are definitely going to be next one on the BFP front, we've got some kind of lucky group thing going, so make sure you have plenty of   over Christmas and enjoy it while you can because there'll be no more of that in the New Year.

Claudia, wow a little girl,  you must be so happy.  The tests are all so complex and inconclusive I think you just need to trust in fate and instinct (if not yours you can use mine, I just know she's going to be fine).  In terms of names I love Olivia, Grace and Amelia, it's boys names I can never get to grips with.  Like Jazzy said you'll have to get one of those baby names books from Santa.

Libby, how are things with you?  I'm still so happy about your news, it must have been the most amazing surprise.  I hope all the early tests are going well. Have you shared the news with many people yet?

Pri, how are you feeling.  I hope you're still resting and haven't gone back to work yet?  Is it the scan today?  Let us see the lovely picture when you can.  Big hugs hun  

Everything's fine with me, I'm still completely on  .  It was so lovely telling people our news, even though I'm nervous about how many people know so early on (me and my big mouth!! ), my Mum cried lots bless her.  I have days when I'm terrified and I'm constantly analysing every symptom (or lack of).  We've waited so long for this and I really want to enjoy every second so I wasn't quite prepared for how worried I'd be, I don't want to wish it away, by saying "I'll just get to the first scan then I'll relax", because the next thing will be, I"'ll just get to 12 weeks then I'll relax" and it'll go on and on and I'll find I've missed all the good stuff.  In theory it all sounds good, I just hope I can stick to it and try to stop worrying so much.  In terms of symptoms, I've got really sore (.)(.), sometimes it's worse than others (mainly on a night) and sometimes it almost disappears completely which is when the panic sets in.   Other than that I get occasional mild discomfort in my lower abdomen (which feel like mild AF pains), the nurse said it's normal, given everything that's going on in there.  I've had no sickness so far, I wouldn't say I'm much more tired than normal and I haven't got the frequent peeing thing going on.  I've had no spotting or bleeding of any kind which is comforting.  My first scan is booked for 18th December and I've got my first midwife's appointment on 20th December.  I don't know why I'm telling you all this, it's kind of like therapy writing everything down.  

Anyway I'm having a bit of a skive, so I'd better get some work done.  Once again ladies thank you for all your love and support, you are truly angels.

Love and hugs  

DC xx


----------



## DC (May 9, 2005)

Pri,

While I was posting you sneaked on.  That's fantastic news, I'm so happy for you, I'm actually crying, which isn't good as I'm going into a meeting now, better pull my self together.   Post a picture when you can.

Big huge hugs  

DC xx


----------



## claudiaderi (Nov 29, 2004)

Just want to clear two things up before I go on
No1 - Jazzy, when I suggested we all meet up - that meant you and your future baby too - you're part of this lucky group
No2 - George Clooney is mine and if its anybody's chest he will be rubbing it will be mine - ( On Sawyer's days off) 

Wow things are really moving on this thread - I bet its going slowly for everyone though. Glad you're feeling well *DC* and its perfectly normal to worry - all babies are precious but I think when you've been thru infertility the babies are more like miracles that we hold on to so tightly. Enjoy everyday. As you all know I could win an award for my anxiety but throughout these 5 months I have woken up every morning excited at being pregnant.

Pri and Libby hope you are both feeling well. Glad your scan went well Pri, it is amazing isn't it. Was yours moving lots or sleeping? Did you get any measurements?

I had my scan this afternoon at UCH - what a difference - so professional. They had a huge screen as well as a monitor and the Professor was there too so I was lucky. He reassured me and said my elevated results were probably due to the IVF and the fact that I had hyperstimulated. 
My baby is a bit of a nutter - I dont know if it was bcos I was nervous but she was literally jumping and kicking all over the place. At one point she nearly kicked herself in the head! They said everything was perfect and were actually amazed at how clear she was on the screen. The sonographer actually said that it was a pleasure scanning her and wished all babies were that easy to scan. I felt my first moment of pride 

Anyway I'm going to calm down now but as I have been told - the only way to rule out Downs is by amniocentesis - which I'm not going to consider so I will enjoy my next 4 months.

Girls, think about the outcome before deciding whether you want the triple test. I was not aware at the time that I could have the test and just be told the spina Bifida result rather than both. Talk to your Dhs and think about it carefully.
Sorry if I sound like I think I'm an expert or am preaching, I dont mean to but I know the test puts a lot of people through unnecessary worry. If you can, ask for your babies NT measurement at your 12 week scan as this is a good indicator.

Goodnite girls
Claudia


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi ladies

Claudia - How exciting the 20 wk scan must have been - Couldnt stop   when you said the baby almost kicked herself in the head.. 
Mine was such a fidget too - couldnt saty still - the nurse asked me to cough a little and he/she did a somersault    Poor little bub - imagine what happens when everytime I sneeze.. (and I sneeze loud)  Apparently I've been told its like a mini hurricane for the little one  

DC - 6 days for your scan - I bet u cant wait !!!!  Let us know all about it

Libby and Jazzy - how are you both...

My first day back in the office today after 2.5 weeks off - didnt realise how tiring it was going to be.. just to get ready, drive to work, walk across the car park and up the stairs to my office - I was completely out of breath  
It was kinda exciting too tho as I dont have to hide my bump with baggy clothes no - so made sure I came in with a fitted jumper so everyone could see my proud   
I find it quite embarassing/difficult to tell people that Im pg... stange  

Pri..xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi girls, just popped on to say hello!

congrats to DC    

I am getting basted on Friday (4th iui), not expecting too much, thinking of it as a stepping stone closer to ivf........I can do it next year cos been on waiting list for a year whilst I've done all these pesky iui's!!

Hope you are all well


----------



## Libby Hannah (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi everyone

First of all so so sorry that I have been such a bad FF in the last few weeks.   
I have been really sick pretty much all day most days which is a big change from my pregnancy with Zac which I sailed through with virtually no life adjustment. Nothing really helps and I have tried eating, acupuncture, homeopathy..... With trying to work and cope with Zac it has been as much as I could do to reach 8pm each day and then flop into bed. Hence no time or energy for posting! Not complaining at all as my consultant is delighted my hormone levels are so high they are making me feel gross - just begging forgiveness!

On the exciting news front they have continued to scan me and all is looking great. Last week (8 weeks) we could see arms, legs, heartbest, head and spine - a reall proper little one - amazing!

Pri - so glad you enjoyed your 12 week sca honey - what magic!! Must be wonderful to have reached that milestone and you have done such a great job of looking after you both.

DC - how are you - what are the latest symptoms - are you feeling relaxed or worried or probably both? When is your first scan?

Jazzy - how is that infection of yours - relly yucky!!! Hope you are beginning to feel better and your well earned rest on the sofa has helped.

Claudia - gret news on the 20 week scan - we did say that your little girl was going to be a performer didnt we!! Enrol with that agency now - you are going to be a golden globe mummy!!

Lots of love to everyone
from me and my bucket!!!


----------



## Libby Hannah (Apr 11, 2006)

Shocker - I forgot Kizzy Mouse in my personals - so sorry 

Kizzy - best of luck with this IUI - try to be    - you just never know and we are all rooting for you. Nice to know you are still around - its esy to lose track


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi lovelies

Libby - Lovely to hear from you and no need to apologise - I know how difficult it is coping with work and the sickness, I've struggled myself.. let alone with another child - You are a star !!!!  How is Zac?  Have you told him yet ?  So glad your scan went well, its amazing isnt it - how quickly he/she develops - we were amazed at the difference between our 7 week and 9 week scan
Make sure you take it easy and try and get some rest... I find that Im really sick when I am tired or hungry, even if you dont feel like it try and pick on little things even if it is nuts/biscuits etc..  If nothing helps talk to your GP, they can give you something to help...

Kizzy - long time hun, how are you.. As Libby says please stay positive - hopefully you wont need the IVF - this could be the one for you..              

Jazzy, DC and Claudia - how are u lovelies??

Pri..xx


----------



## jazzyminky (Jan 29, 2006)

Hello Lovely Ladies

And a very happy Sunday to you all !!! Goodness me it has been quiet on this thread…..if you guys aren’t popping out for scans you are throwing up….what am I going to do with you all  ? 

Really lovely to hear that you and your little beans are all OK. This is just going to be a quick post (stop laughing DC…I am capable of them sometimes  !) so I am probably going to be a bit more generic than do messages to each of you. 

It is so wonderful coming on and reading your lovely scan stories…but I need pictures too girls !!! I am desperate to see the amazing performing beans  !! Even though I haven’t logged on much I have been thinking of you all all the time.

Claudia I am really sorry if my “can I come too” post made you think I had the hump…I totally didn’t and I am really sorry if it came across that way . How much did your scan story make me laugh too  !

Well not much to report on this front. I am now much better thanks for all your lovely messages and have been put on standby to go to Suffolk to help with these awful murders. It would be a truly fascinating case to work on and if they ask me to go I’ll bite there hand off…it will mean missing some Christmas Parties etc this week but there are more important things than that !

Really looking forward to 2007 and just know that the luckiness of this thread is going to rub off on me ! Kizzymouse it was lovely to see you back and trust me…you just need a sniff of this thread and you’ll be pg so the very best of luck with that. 

DH and I are going to go for it starting January with tx. We are going to check out the clinics that will do natural cycle and see if we are suitable and we still have two IUI’s and 1 free IVF on the NHS to have so everything is looking positive. Luckily we invested some money a couple of years ago (before we knew we were going to have trouble TTC) and that is really starting to bring rewards now so that is going straight in the baby bank ! Other than that all is well, we have got the builders in which means the house is freezing as they have knocked the back wall of the kitchen out ! They are however the sort of builders you can say “Carlsberg don’t supply builders but if they did they would be best builders in the world” as they turn up on time, call when they say they will and the other day did all my washing up and stacked it beautifully on the draining board ! How flippin good is that  

Anyway girls got to dash as I am going for my first run since the 10k (God help me). DH has also got into the marathon and will be running for a cancer hospice in Guildford called The Beacon. It does now obviously mean he has turned into a marathon obsessive….he took ages in the bathroom the other morning and made me late for work and when I asked why he had taken so long he said that he had lost track of time….that was before I found the “Run a Marathon in 4 hours” book by the toilet….me thinks DH talks with forked tongue girls  !!!

Anyway…must dash but before I do..Claudia I’ll swap you George for Daniel Craig (007)…you can’t say fairer than that  !

Squillions of hugs and love to you all. 

Jazzy xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

P.S. DC stop laughing….I know …..it is another Jazzy special !


----------



## DC (May 9, 2005)

Hello my lovelies

Sorry Jazzy I do have to confess to a chuckle but it wasn't war and peace proportions so we'll let you off.  I'll be glad when you're less busy and can get back to the war and peace ones, I love reading your posts.  I was thinking about you last week when I was watching the news about those horrible murders and wondering if you'd be on the case (listen to me you'd think I was in CSI or something ).  Good news about the tx next year, you sound really positive about it all.  I hope the lovely builders finish soon so you can have a warm house again.

Hi Kizzy welcome back, thank you for the lovely message.  I'm keeping everything crossed for this cycle for you hon.

Libby, I hope the sickness wears off soon, take lovely Pri's advice and eat little and often if poss, I've read that everywhere.  I'm so glad everything's Ok with your little bean.

Pri, yey, I',m over the moon that the 12 week scan went OK I hope it's not too hard being back at work, remember to take it easy.

Claudia, how's your lovely little girl doing?  Any further forward with the names?

I had my first scan today and I'm pleased to report one lovely healthy heart beat, I was so relieved I cried like a baby, I was a complete nervous wreck this morning, I'm hoping (so is DH bless him) that I'll be less nervous now.

Anyway ladies I'm off to bed, love and huge hugs to you all  

DC xx


----------



## jazzyminky (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Girls

Hope that you are all OK. I have written this update in a word document and then just pasted it in as I can’t log on for long at work but I needed to tell you all something…don’t get excited I am not pg !!

I haven’t got a chance to read any updates as my computer is over looked but I hope that you are all OK and DC hope that the nerves are subsiding a bit and you are actually getting to enjoy your little bean ! Actually I have just sneaked a peak at your update and that is wonderful news about your scan..I am a bit teary which isn't great as I have got to go to a meeting !!   

The news is that you girls have spurred me into action and for some reason I am now desperate to start tx again. I called the hospital yesterday (who asked me where the hell I had been for 6 months…nice to missed eh ?...For all they know I could have been trapped under something heavy…did they come and check…no  !

Anyway the Dr said that they had been having such low success rates with unstimulated IUI that they are now going to give everyone Chlomid to see if makes a marked difference. I just wanted to let you all know…don’t know why !  So I know that I said that I wasn’t keen to have drugs but DH and I have decided to totally go for it and the sooner the better ! Probably going to need you girls like I have never needed you before for advice about drugs etc…I am a scared bunny…but an incredibly excited one…I just know that 2007 is going to be our year !!

Anyway must dash but as always loads of love to you all. 

Jazzy xxxxx


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Jazzy - That is excellent news - Good for you girl, and 2007 is definitely going to be your year...
I'm so glad you are going for it again hun... And dont worry we will always be here for you..
DId you find out if you will be working on the 'Suffolk girls' case - would be fascinating huh?

DC - So glad to hear your scan went well hun - It really is amazing to see that flicker of a heartbeat. Hope you are keeping well..

Libby, Claudia and Kizzy - How are you all

Its my last day at work until the New Year now - so apologies in advance if you do not hear from me much over the next few days...  You know how useless I am at getting onto the computer at home.. never seem to have time..

Hope everyone has a lovely xmas....    (If I dont 'speak' to you before that)

Pri..xx


----------



## jazzyminky (Jan 29, 2006)

To My Lovely Girls on Christmas Eve

I just wanted to say that I wish you and your DH's all the very best that Christmas and the New Year can bring and literally can not wait to meet all the bundles of joy !

Had a glass of champers (obviously I need to make up for you girls !  ) but just wanted to say thanks for being the most amazing set of women it has been my pleasure to know this year. You have all been my rocks and I couldn't have got through the year without you all. I love you guys !!

Merry Christmas girls....and hark...do I hear Santa bring me the patter of tiny feet in 2007....let's hope so   !

All my love 

Jazzy xxxxxx


----------



## claudiaderi (Nov 29, 2004)

Happy New Year to everyone.      Looks like we have all been busy - hope you have all had fun this festive season.

Jazzy really happy you have decided to go ahead - you will be the next one to get preggers - no pressure   Cant wait -have you got any dates?
If you have any questions you know where we are.

How are the rest of you gals - has the morning sickness passed - have you been able to pig out?

I've put on 2 stone!  For someone that never pits on weight ( I've been lucky so far) this is quite an experience.

I'm sorry that I have been away for a while but unfortunately after having had our office xmas meal I ended up in hospital with food poisoning!  Can u believe it- what timing.  Never had it before in my life and to get it when u are pg is devastating.  The worse thing to find out was this bacteria comes mainly from poultry - I'm vegetarian!!!!
Hospital was not a great time either - I ended up in the maternity ward and was shocked at how the midwives (especially nightshift) had a cant be bothered attitude.  I was on a drip for 4 days but they kept forgetting to replace it, they never listened to babe's heartbeat properly. Half the time I'm sure it was mine as I have my placenta at the front so unfortunately my heart beat can be heard with the babe's and can be confusing - thats why they are supposed to time it. I had to be isolated from the others as they weren't sure if I  had an infection at first so I was shut away in this tiny room with unadjustable heating so I had a high temperature in a sauna - I ended up getting worse and needed to go home.  When my fever passed and I got my mind back I threatened to complain ( there was a long list of things).  Funny enough I felt so much better when I got home - I swear hospitals make you sick.  I had such an awful time there that I even cried myself to sleep one night 
I missed my 2 week holiday too 
Council have written to me as my GP must have informed them.  I am very angry about it as I'm not sure what the consequences are but had i been in the early stages of pg I could have miscarried.
Be careful if you girls eat out - especially this time of the year.

Any news from anybody?  Any more scans?  Any funny stories?

Claudia


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi all 

HAPPY NEW YEAR !!!!!

Claudia - You poor thing - I cant believe you had to go through all that - food poisoning is not nice at all, let alone through pregnancy - I'm just so glad you're both ok now    Besides the awful stay in hospital, hoep u managed to have a nice Xmas break

Jazzy - I think Santa will be bringing you a late present - I can definitely sense the little patter of feet for you hun        

Hope everyone else is ok and had a good Xmas and New Year..

I'm back at work now    Feels horrible after a long break... I had a terrible cold the last week, but feel much better now... (Our boiler packed in which didnt help - had to spend some of our time at our parents coz it was too cold in our house - came back yesterday night - it was freezing - hopefully they can sort it out today or tomorrow  
Sickness and tiredness seems to have eased off - and the 2nd trimester is defo better - I can finally say I am now enjoying this pg...

Pri..xx


----------



## Libby Hannah (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi everyone - Happy New Year!!!!! 

I had the entire holiday period off from my computer (bliss!) so sorry no posting.

First of all want to echo Jazzy's sentiment to thank you all for being such a great group in 2006 - especially through all my different events and plan changes!

Claudia - how awful darling! So worrying to go through that and so terrible that your hospital experience was dreadful - horrid them. Only consolation is that next time you go in (and this will be for the birth and not before!!!!) you wont care if the experience is good or bad as you will be bringing your babe home! How are we doing on girl names for you? Any front runners yet?

Jazzy - this is your year without a doubt and as you are the only one now having treatment we will be hungry for the details - tell us all - dates symptoms etc - we want news!! Thanks for the vicarious glass of champagne! 

Pri - glad you are feeling better but sorry about the cold. Such a bummer when on holiday.

DC - where are you lovely feeling ok?

We had another scan on 21st - all looking good. They also did a 3D image for me in which the baby looks a little like an alien  and very grumpy !!! They had to poke a bit to make it move! I reach the magical 12 weeks this Saturday and have the nuchal fold scan next Tues. I am now beginning to believe its going to work out finr this time which is lovely. We have told Zac who seemed only mildly impressed but thats being 3 for you! Still very sick but this should pass soon?! Second time round everything is expandnig a lot faster - not much weight gain yet but already in my maternity clothes - I'd forgotten how attractive (NOT!) they are - still not complaining.  

Love you all loads


----------



## DC (May 9, 2005)

Hi Girls

Happy New Year!!!!  I hope santa was good to everyone!!!  I've had a few weeks away from the computer too and was starting to feel cut off so I'm glad to see we were all the same.  I did think about you all over the festive period though and ditto to what Jazzy and Libby said.  Without you wonderful ladies 2006 would have been a much harder year, as it turns out it was wonderful and you were all with me every step of the way!!

Jazzy it's definitely your year hun, you're going to have 4 mother hens clucking over you and wanting every detail.   You know you just need to shout up if you need anything.  Thank you for having the glass of  champers I'm glad one of us could.  I did discover alcohol free becks on New Year's Eve so I felt like I was joining in a bit. (although weirdly I even felt guilty for having that how freaky am I? ).

Claudia, I'm so sorry to hear about your horrible food poisoning experience,  especially with the hospital being so useless. )  I'm glad you're feeling better now.  I can't believe how far on you are now, it seems to be going so quickly (although probably not for you).

Pri, I'm glad the sickness and tiredness is over with.  I've been really lucky and only felt mildly nauseous sometimes, I am really tired all the time though, I think I'll be going to sleep as soon as I get home from work tonight.

Libby, 12 weeks, well done you!!!  Bless little Zac, they really bring you back down to earth don't they?  My niece and nephew aren't interested at all other than constantly coming up with a steady stream of names, each one more ludicrous than the other, bless them.

I'm doing OK, I'll be 10 weeks tomorrow and have relaxed more since the first scan, I still haven't had the date from my 12 week scan but I was expecting that it would take a while with the Christmas break and post.  I'll get twitchy if I haven't heard by the end of the week.  I actually allowed my self to venture into mama's and papa's a couple of days ago.  Me and DH just kept grinning at each other but feeling like we shouldn't be there, it was so strange but lovely.

Anyway ladies I'm off for some lunch.

Love and hugs to you all, and oodles of positive everything for 2007, it really will be our year I'm sure of it.  

DC xx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Libby is your signature wrong regarding the birth date of your little one,s just got a bit confused reading your story ?

Anyway new home this way peeps

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=80206.new#new


----------

